# Operation:  Power Level Gary



## Wik

In another thread, there is a link to an old post of Gary Gygax's (read as:  The Late Great Father of the Game), and some people had been giving him XP - the rationale being that Gary should not be some low-level newb.

After all, if the XP system existed while Gary was still alive, I think we all know he'd be raking in the XP dough.  And personally, I want to see Gary as the highest-levelled guy on this site.  Right now, he's just third level... I mean, come on, people.  He's barely a bugbear!

So I think it's time to Power-Level Gary.  All you need to do is click on one of the links below, and give him XP.  Which is pretty simple.

Gary on Comp Copies
Mule Love
D&D equals "Deaf and Dumb"

Get to work, EN World!


----------



## Wik

For those who haven't been here a while, Gary used to post here under the screen name "Col. Pladoh", answering all sorts of questions we had about D&D, and, well, everything else.  He truly was a gentleman and a scholar, even once taking time off from his anniversary to walk our mods through a classic old-school adventure that is still jealously talked about today.

My favourite part of that incident, of course, is Rel telling Diaglo what they were about to do, and that Diaglo wasn't invited.  Comedy gold, that.


----------



## Festivus

Oh certainly we can do better than the lowly flumph.  Nice idea Wik.


----------



## HeavensThunderHammer

This is a fantastic idea! Unfortunately, I don't know how many other people I have to give xp before I can give Col Pladoh a second xp.


----------



## possum

Well, I chipped in the best I could.  Great idea.


----------



## Wik

Now that I think about it a bit more, if anyone has any great "Gary" threads or posts, this would be the place to post them.  It'd be nice to sort of spread the XP around a bit among a couple of different posts, rather than just have one huge memorial post.  Because, really, this isn't a memorial - that's been done already, in much more meaningful ways.  

Plus, it'd be kind of neat to just have a repository of everyone's favourite memories of Gary on ENWorld in one place.

I'm kind of tempted to go through his posts and find his response to me, where he spoke about just how beautiful he found my little Island in the pacific.


----------



## Scott DeWar

last I looked, he is at level 6


----------



## B_Ryan

Great idea!


----------



## Flatus Maximus

Should there be restrictions on how much XP we can give Gary? (And just Gary.)


----------



## JeffB

Wouldn't Morrus or someone else with similar "power" be able to bestow the appropriate level/title without going through the business of levelling him up? (although, on second thought, Gary never was a fan for the Monty Haul type game  )

I had a great sig quote from Gary that I used for a long time when there was some back and forth between myself, him, and others discussing "rules intensive D&D play" (i.e. the D&D edition current at the time) I have not put it back because I guess now you have to sub to have a sig- I cannot change it for some reason.


at any rate it was:

"Maybe I'm just getting too old to want to have to deal with a heap o' rules and the steaming heap o' rules lawyers who go with them."


----------



## renau1g

He's up to Level 7, keep it up!


----------



## HolyMan

Just gave him 5XP need to add more posts to the links above, as you can only XP a post once.

Man I can't believe he was here in EnWorld *AND* DMing  Wow that would have been fun.

BTW you need to hand out 29 XP to other people before you can give someone XP again. You may only give out 10 XP in a 24 hour period. (All my knowledge on this subject comes from [MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION])

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Just gave him 5XP need to add more posts to the links above, as you can only XP a post once.



Here's a whole bunch of them...
Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
" " Part III
" " Part IV
" " Part V
" " Part VI
" " Part VII
" " Part VIII
" " Part IX
" " Part X
" " Part XI
" " Part XII
" " Part XIII


----------



## Relique du Madde

JeffB said:


> Wouldn't Morrus or someone else with similar "power" be able to bestow the appropriate level/title without going through the business of levelling him up? (although, on second thought, Gary never was a fan for the Monty Haul type game  )



The official response (when asked about doing this to the 100k user) was "That would be cheating."


----------



## HolyMan

Can't we ask him to do like a matching donation or something.

The high lvl guys on the boards. LVL 16/17 have 700 + XP 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

There are now level 18s.

You know..  If wish there was an easy way to find Gary's first (surviving) post on enworld.  That would should be placed on the list of posts to award xp to.


----------



## HolyMan

I could do it, I think.

Let me check.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

This one here is from Jan 24th 2002.


And looks like the oldest.

Gary posted over 4,700 times here in Enworld.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

go get some sleep man!


----------



## Lanefan

If the mods jump in and xp him he'll leap ahead - they give 'em out about 30 xp at a time...

Lan-"and I've no idea how many xp Morrus gives when he reps someone"-efan


----------



## Rune

Relique du Madde said:


> There are now level 18s.
> 
> You know..  If wish there was an easy way to find Gary's first (surviving) post on enworld.  That would should be placed on the list of posts to award xp to.




I believe he revealed himself on the old boards (but not the old-old boards, nor the old-old-old boards).  I remember a thread, in which, posters were impersonating him and he impersonated himself rather impressively.


----------



## Korgoth

Lanefan said:


> If the mods jump in and xp him he'll leap ahead - they give 'em out about 30 xp at a time...
> 
> Lan-"and I've no idea how many xp Morrus gives when he reps someone"-efan




I heartily endorse the Mods levelling him up.


----------



## Almacov

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a whole bunch of them...




These threads, along with some recent experiences, have made me realize that Gary's gaming preferences were a lot more similar to mine than I'd expected.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rune said:


> I remember a thread, in which, posters were impersonating him and he impersonated himself rather impressively.




Are you sure he wasn't impersonating himself impersonating himself?


----------



## HolyMan

Well if he convinced people that he was not himself - impersonating himself, than I would say he is the greatest RolePlayer of all time. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

he COULD have been impersonating someone else impersonating himself impersonating himself.


----------



## Rune

HolyMan said:


> Well if he convinced people that he was not himself - impersonating himself, than I would say he is the greatest RolePlayer of all time.
> 
> HM




If I recall correctly (it was a _looong_ time ago!), someone figured it out pretty quickly (although I had *no* idea how!).


----------



## Smoss

Well, at least he is a higher level than me now...  
Smoss

Edit: Back to spread XP.  If you dont get any from me in this thread, it is because I need to spread more for you too...


----------



## scruffygrognard

I've heard of "nerd rage" before but this is the first time I think I've truly seen "nerd love"... and it is beautiful!


----------



## Piratecat

JeffB said:


> Wouldn't Morrus or someone else with similar "power" be able to bestow the appropriate level/title without going through the business of levelling him up? (although, on second thought, Gary never was a fan for the Monty Haul type game  )



We could do that. But doing it this way, people get to read or re-read a bunch of his old posts. If I were him, I'd prefer the latter.


----------



## howandwhy99

Pimping for the power. Great Idea.


----------



## Rel

I repped him for a post from a long time ago when he and I were discussing our shared appreciation for Bombay Sapphire Martinis (with blue cheese stuffed olives!).  We didn't get to share one of those when we met but I got the greatest gift of all when I rolled a Natural 20 to kill his Gelatinous Cube.

Piratecat's mule died all the same though.




BONUS!


----------



## Cyronax

Gary's up to FlailSnail now!

I tried to give even more XP, but it said I had to spread it around.

Maybe someone can award Gary some, while I'm taking a 'short rest.' 

C.I.D.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Rel said:


> Piratecat's mule died all the same though.
> 
> BONUS!



*Zombie Mule shall arise from the grave one day to wreak its revenge!*



Right now Col. Pladoh is at Level 9. Only 1000 xp to go to pass weem at Level 18. I know we can do it, but I wonder how long it will take....


----------



## Diamond Cross

Maybe we should make a sticky of those Q&Q threads of Garys'?


----------



## JeffB

Piratecat said:


> We could do that. But doing it this way, people get to read or re-read a bunch of his old posts. If I were him, I'd prefer the latter.




Definitely agreed PC- hence my "monty haul" comment conflicting with my original suggestion re: Morrus  

Those threads are gold- I get into them every now and again when I have HOURS to kill (because you get sucked into them, like a great book)


----------



## Rune

Diamond Cross said:


> Maybe we should make a sticky of those Q&Q threads of Garys'?




They're already in the Archives forum!


----------



## Wiseblood

Level nine after days. It's an offront to commone sense. We're One Hundred K strong ...FOR EGG!!!


----------



## fba827

I gave him some lovin' (err. nerd lovin')

It's amazing how good he is at grinding for xp while afk!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Correction Gary's level 10 now.


----------



## billd91

Is there a reason a mod can't just set EGG's xp level to whatever they want? I mean, if people want busy-work, go ahead. But I'd be a bit surprised if there wasn't a simple short cut.


----------



## Relique du Madde

billd91 said:


> Is there a reason a mod can't just set EGG's xp level to whatever they want? I mean, if people want busy-work, go ahead. But I'd be a bit surprised if there wasn't a simple short cut.




It was already answered in this thread.  Two reasons:
1) It would br cheating and he was against "monte haul" campaigns. 
2) Hand weaving infinate xp to Gary would give people on this board no insentive to read Gary's old posts. This campaign is in part to have people read up on Gary's hidtory on enworld.


----------



## Wik

billd91 said:


> Is there a reason a mod can't just set EGG's xp level to whatever they want? I mean, if people want busy-work, go ahead. But I'd be a bit surprised if there wasn't a simple short cut.




A few reasons:

1)  The mods have already stated, on another thread, that this amounts to "cheating".  And as mentioned upthread here, Gary himself would be against the idea of unearned levels.  

2)  This isn't necessarily just about Gary, although it jokingly started as such.  It's just as much about people remembering Gary, and not just on the anniversary of his death or the creation of D&D.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who has been enjoying re-reading his old threads.  I think it's a great way for us to thank him without going into the maudlin posts that were all the rage immediately following his death;  just the good, without the bad.

3)  A mod just adding some numbers to Gary's XP total means nothing - I don't really think anyone would even NOTICE... after all, it's not like he posts here anymore.  However, a community having to get together to, with a little bit of "busy work", power-level one of the RPG greats (and a downright awesome human being, let's not forget) - that's something pretty powerful.  At least, my two cents on the subject.

So, those are three pretty good reasons.  Or, to sum it up:  sometimes, it's not so much about the destination, but the getting there that counts.

EDIT:  Ninja'd by Relique!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

"need to spread more xp"

Helpful links about the xp system:
updated list of titles
XP splits and other stuff on the xp system


----------



## Lord Zack

Yeah, me too. I'm not sure how many people I have to give xp to before I can give more to Col Pladoh again.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

29 xp gary will be the 30th, for example

day 1:
gary
guy1
guy2
guy3
guy4
guy5
guy6
guy7
guy8
guy9

day 2:
guy10
guy11
guy12
guy13
guy14
guy15
guy16
guy17
guy18
guy19

day 3:
guy20
guy21
guy22
guy23
guy24
guy25
guy26
guy27
guy28
guy29

day 4:
gary
etc.


----------



## Scott DeWar

well, I can only give out so much in 24 hours, so i can only get to give his account 1 point every 5 or 6 days.


----------



## Holy Bovine

Rel said:


> I repped him for a post from a long time ago when he and I were discussing our shared appreciation for Bombay Sapphire Martinis (with blue cheese stuffed olives!).  We didn't get to share one of those when we met but I got the greatest gift of all when I rolled a Natural 20 to kill his Gelatinous Cube.
> 
> Piratecat's mule died all the same though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS!




Damn PC and his powergaming ways!  At least Gary was able to put him in his place!


----------



## Wik

Holy cow!  Gary's at level ten now, guys.  Since he was only level three when we started this - two days ago - I'd consider that huge progress.

In fact, right now, he's #74 on the "most XP" list, with 238 XP.  Only... nine hundred more to go before we beat Weem!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Wik said:


> Holy cow!  Gary's at level ten now, guys.  Since he was only level three when we started this - two days ago - I'd consider that huge progress.
> 
> In fact, right now, he's #74 on the "most XP" list, with 238 XP.  Only... nine hundred more to go before we beat Weem!




Good luck with that. To do that the people who have already Xped him would have to hand out 27000 xp or so to other posters.

That would be a huge spike in xp. I think.


----------



## Gulla

We could simply give XP to the first 29 (uniqe) posters in this thread to keep it simple. Since I cannot see any post by Weem here it should be pure gain for the Colonel.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Holy Bovine said:


> Damn PC and his powergaming ways!  At least Gary was able to put him in his place!




And that was done most exquisitely, though diaglo would have loved to have been there to see it, I am sure!



Wik said:


> Holy cow!  Gary's at level ten now, guys.  Since he was only level three when we started this - two days ago - I'd consider that huge progress.
> 
> In fact, right now, he's #74 on the "most XP" list, with 238 XP.  Only... nine hundred more to go before we beat Weem!




very funny: holy cow-holy-bovine *points up*. get it?. . . .  ah, never mind.



Dice4Hire said:


> Good luck with that. To do that the people who have already Xped him would have to hand out 27000 xp or so to other posters.
> 
> That would be a huge spike in xp. I think.




we better get to it then!


----------



## TarionzCousin

If we could just nuke the top 5 XP posters, we would only need to get Gary to about 650. Oh, sure, we would lose a couple of mods, the weem, one incredibly clever guy and a Texas lawyer, but ....


----------



## Scott DeWar

the lawyer would be no loss.


----------



## D'karr

Scott DeWar said:


> the lawyer would be no loss.




They never are...  LOL


----------



## TarionzCousin

Scott DeWar said:


> the lawyer would be no loss.



Hey, he's just like you and me. The lawyer puts his pants on one leg at a time... and then he goes out and makes gold records!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As the lawyer in question, I must say that:

1) I would not be a great loss, but I might be a slightly above average one on several metrics (IQ, shoe/CD/guitars and other stuff ownership, weight...)

2) I put my pants on by jumping into them- none of that lame-ass "one leg at a time" BS!

3) I gave some XP to The Gygax, so I've at least contributed to society that way!

4) I'm making my list...checking it twice...then buying myself a sniping device...Danny will be hunting youuuuuuu dooooown!*



* of course, I'll have to figure out how to get lethal results from my blowgun


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 2) I put my pants on by jumping into them- none of that lame-ass "one leg at a time" BS!



Uh-oh. I tried to save you. 

Currently Gary is at Level 11 with 277 XP.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eh, now they'll be looking to gank a guy who jumps into his pants.

And while they're doing that, I can put them off my trail by putting my pants on normally...and pick 'em off, one by one.

*Hahahahahahahaaaaaa*!




I typed that in my out-loud keyboard, didn't I?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> * of course, I'll have to figure out how to get lethal results from my blowgun




Kirari (sp?) Curare.



TarionzCousin said:


> Uh-oh. I tried to save you.
> 
> Currently Gary is at Level 11 with 277 XP.




nice try, but i know two too many lawyers.

Edit: thanks for the spelling correction.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Note to New People: If you don't have green buttons under your name/icon on your post, your XP to Gary won't count--it shows up as a smiley face and is worth zero.

Instead, post in this thread and people will give you XP until you get to Level One and have green buttons under your name/icon.

Then when you give out XP it counts!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> i know two too many lawyers.




Then you're at least a few thousand behind everyone else.


----------



## Tistur

TarionzCousin said:


> If you don't have green buttons under your name/icon on your post, your XP to Gary won't count--it shows up as a smiley face and is worth zero.
> 
> Instead, post in this thread and people will give you XP until you get to Level One and have green buttons under your name/icon.
> 
> Then when you give out XP it counts!




I did not know that. Hmmm.

My XP showed up as a smiley face, but I appear to have a level?


----------



## Holy Bovine

*whew*  2 days and I still haven't been able to give out enough rep to + Gary again!  We need to be able to give out more rep each day!!


----------



## OnlineDM

He's still level 11 after my XP, but we'll get him higher yet!


----------



## TarionzCousin

TarionzCousin said:


> Note to New People: If you don't have green buttons under your name/icon on your post, your XP to Gary won't count--it shows up as a smiley face and is worth zero.
> 
> Instead, post in this thread and people will give you XP until you get to Level One and have green buttons under your name/icon.
> 
> Then when you give out XP it counts!






Tistur said:


> I did not know that. Hmmm.
> 
> My XP showed up as a smiley face, but I appear to have a level?



Maybe I'm mistaken. I will ask [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION]. He knows XP.


----------



## Piratecat

Hmm. [MENTION=73279]Tistur[/MENTION], can you give someone xp or link to a post so I can see?


----------



## buce

Is there  maximum level?  Do we have a defined goal or just as much as we can get?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Crap!  22 more exp then Gary will surpass me!


----------



## HolyMan

5 of that will be from me LOL I think I have spread the wealth pretty good.

btw in your XP comment you wanted me to find a "Hello World" post?

Which I assumed you wanted Gary's first post every. I think it might have been the above link. His Join date is Jan 19th, 2002 and that thread started on Jan 24th.

I went to the 1,644th page of the discussions board (far as it will go)and found nothing there all the way back to the 24th of Jan (about page 1,640).

And searching his user name comes up invalid. 

Sorry best I could do.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> 5 of that will be from me LOL I think I have spread the wealth pretty good.
> 
> btw in your XP comment you wanted me to find a "Hello World" post?
> 
> Which I assumed you wanted Gary's first post every.




I'm talking about if an admin or mod created a post that basically announced that enworld was live on the interwebs (usually the first post on a website if it isn't deleted or lost in a server hiccup).

Considering that ENWorld was the second or third of a string of websites, this hello world post might not exist since the new site wuld have been announced on the old site.


----------



## FireLance

Tistur said:


> I did not know that. Hmmm.
> 
> My XP showed up as a smiley face, but I appear to have a level?



I think it might be postcount, rather than level, that determines whether you give green or grey XP. If I am not wrong, you need to make 10 posts first.


----------



## Relique du Madde

With the second xp point I contributed to this effort, Gary is now preparing to overtake [MENTION=50987]CleverNickName[/MENTION].



FireLance said:


> I think it might be postcount, rather than level, that determines whether you give green or grey XP. If I am not wrong, you need to make 10 posts first.



It's exp received since buce only has 2 posts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Then you're at least a few thousand behind everyone else.




you don't understand . . . .i only KNOW two lawyers, and that is two too many.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, and i just gave my second point to EGG


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> you don't understand . . . .i only KNOW two lawyers, and that is two too many.




Who says you have to know us to hate us?  Think about it: we're everywhere like cockroaches & Starbucks.*

Don't you hate at least some of the following:


Local ambulance chasers with commercials on TV?
Talking head lawyers on news shows?
City, State or Federal politicians?
Geraldo Rivera?  Fred Thompson?  The ones with Judge shows?

(And many more...)






* Cockroaches & Starbucks RPG due out 2013, after Mayan Apocalypse


----------



## Rel

Just wanted to chime in to say that I know lots and lots of lawyers because of the sort of work I do.  The large majority of them are pretty nice people.

But they do argue for a living.


----------



## CleverNickName

Awesome idea, Wik.  I'd give you some XP, but...well, you know...


----------



## darjr

I went and found the lowest postid for him and it wasn't a hello world post.


----------



## Lord Xtheth

My time at ENWorld only overlapped Gary's time here a little bit, and I had no idea it was him. In fact, it was this thread that let me know he actually came here at all. 
I'm all for giving Gary XPs, he deserves them!

Now... to dish out some more XPs so I can give more to Gary


----------



## Scott DeWar

i mute the tv or fast forward past the commercials with a recorded show.

i avoid politics because it is the plague
* commnets from my face book page:
Political Views:	comments of this nature get me in trouble. best to keep my un asked for opinion to my self.
Religious Views:	these comment too.



> * Cockroaches & Starbucks RPG due out 2013, after Mayan Apocalypse
> 
> is that why the MIB wyrms ran and hid?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> But they do argue for a living




Ohhhhhh no we don't!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm just noticing the differences in how exp is displayed on each of the different browsers..

Firefox:  Green blocks and those smug smilies
Chrome: Nodding Smillies in this thread.... but the archived Gary's show the firefox exp images.
Exloder: A green or gray background colors...  SERIOUSLY!
Safari: ??  Who cares? Safari should die of the plague along with exploder.




Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ohhhhhh no we don't!




JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY!!!


----------



## CleverNickName

Speaking of recipes, I think it would be cool to put together an ENWorld Cookbook...you know, scan the forums for all of those "Food For Gamers" posts, collect all the recipes, and paste them into a single PDF.


----------



## weem

I have tossed some XP his way, and fully support this cause (woulda xp'd Wik, but I need to do some spreading first, etc) 

While we are talking about Gary, I interviewed him back in 2001. I didn't really make it public back then (it wasn't a great interview by me), but I shared it recently because I thought there might be interest...

Anyway, if you are interested you can read the interview here (2 parts)...

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ohhhhhh no we don't!



I told you: I'm not allowed to argue unless you've paid!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rel said:


> But they do argue for a living.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ohhhhhh no we don't!



case in point?

why do lawyer get buried 20 feet down? because deep down, The large majority of them are pretty nice people.


----------



## Rel

Apparently I must spread some XP around before giving it to Weem again.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I would share my views (fictional of course) on lawyers, politicians and actors, but even my fictional views could get me in trouble, I know a few of each and they are all very nice people.

pre-post edit almost spelled politicians wrong, that would have been baaaaddd

anyway, nothing to see here, move along!


----------



## Scott DeWar

nothin good about poiticians, excep when they get out of office.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I will post it any way and if the mods want it changed I am 250% ok with it

again, completely false, not true at all, only meant for humor purposes PLEASE don't take offense, it is only in jest

[sblock=don't open this if you might take offense at a joke that is not meant to be hurtful towards lawyers or actors or politicians]Nothing to see here, if you truly must see what was here, go to Scott's post on page 12[/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I can't believe nobody around here got the setup...which could have gone 2 different Pythonesque routes:



> Dannyalcatraz
> Ohhhhhh no we don't!



_Ohhhhhh yes you do!

Ohhhhhh no we don't!

Ohhhhhh yes you do!

Ohhhhhh no...

STOP!  STOP! This is entirely too silly- let's move along to the next topic!_


...or that whole "Argument/Contradiction" sketch.

What has become of ENWorld?!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I killed a squirrel with an 18 inch piece of pvc pipe acting as a blowgun once, I hit the jugular right away, then the science project it was for, al the good darts got wrecked so that it sucked in class, or a .50 cal makes a good sniping device




I actually had access to one when I worked in a Tropical Gifts Store.  It had a heavy dart...which I buried an inch deep into the concrete wall AND which also caused a 50 cent-piece* size of the wall to spall off...






* for you younger people, the Amrican coin, not the rapper.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I can't believe nobody around here got the setup...which could have gone 2 different Pythonesque routes:
> 
> 
> _Ohhhhhh yes you do!
> 
> Ohhhhhh no we don't!
> 
> Ohhhhhh yes you do!
> 
> Ohhhhhh no...
> 
> STOP!  STOP! This is entirely too silly- let's move along to the next topic!_
> 
> 
> ...or that whole "Argument/Contradiction" sketch.
> 
> What has become of ENWorld?!






TarionzCousin said:


> I told you: I'm not allowed to argue unless you've paid!



Ahem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You must not know the skit well enough. 

[sblock]Of course, I Googled it. Do you think I know it that well? Ha.[/sblock]


----------



## Dice4Hire

I wonder if anyone is rolling over in their grave to see how badly this thread got derailed.

Maybe, Maybe not. 

But maybe.

OT:

I gave my 3 rep to the effort, and in a month or so, when I can do so again, I will do so. I'm not gonna go nuts giving rep to random people just to give it to Gary again, though. I jsut gotta do it my way, with no shenanigans.


----------



## Rel

Dice4Hire said:


> I gave my 3 rep to the effort, and in a month or so, when I can do so again, I will do so. I'm not gonna go nuts giving rep to random people just to give it to Gary again, though. I jsut gotta do it my way, with no shenanigans.




I honestly think that's the way Gary would have preferred it.

He'd probably also prefer that I not have to ban anybody from his power leveling thread for violating the no talking about politics/no talking about lawyers rules.


----------



## HolyMan

Gary would probably tell everyone a story about a gaming group that got way off track during a session. As I'm sure everyone has had one or two of those.

But before anyone goes telling them here, *STOP*. Don't, but thanks for the thought.

I would like to see the whole thread of the game he ran here on ENWorld but can't seem to find it.

HM

EDIT: +5XP and where do I find 29 smucks ( I have to do it my way too)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not know the skit well enough.
> 
> [sblock]Of course, I Googled it. Do you think I know it that well? Ha.[/sblock]




Errr...actually, yes I do- I just missed your post!


_[Bender]_ That's what SHE said!_[/Bender]_


----------



## Serendipity

Bah!



> You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to Col_Pladoh again




The best thing about this is I keep getting distracted from doing other things which I "should" be doing in lieu of rereading these threads.  (Which is doubly awesome as they're what drew me to EN world in the first place.)

The only downside is that the threads (esp. V through VIII) keep making me hungry!  The Colonel was quite the purveyor of fine foodstuffs.


----------



## TheYeti1775

Would it be possible to have a Gary's Advice Forum created moving all those threads of Gary's into their own special forum.

It could be just a subforum of the General Forum.

Sticky them within it.  Don't allow new threads, and it makes for a nice reference point.


----------



## Holy Bovine

YAY!  I was able to + Gary again!  His last post on ENWorld even.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OTOH, if this kind of tribute were to be repeated for other gaming greats who post here, they could call that Forum "Valhalla."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OTOH, if this kind of tribute were to be repeated for other gaming greats who post here, they could call that Forum "Valhalla."




I like that!


----------



## Scott DeWar

update: Gary has passed Crothnian with xp and is sneaking up on Rel

the funniest xp given i think was :
	|-------------- weem was here --------------|
on the 11 of January. Weem is just taunting us, i think!


----------



## Lord Xtheth

Has anyone else noticed that 24 hours is too long to wait to pass out fresh XPs?


----------



## Rel

Scott DeWar said:


> update: Gary has passed Crothnian with xp and is sneaking up on Rel
> 
> the funniest xp given i think was :
> |-------------- weem was here --------------|
> on the 11 of January. Weem is just taunting us, i think!




I had no idea I was ahead of Crothian.  I wonder where I'd be XP wise if the other moderators hadn't tested out negrep on me to see if it worked when we first implemented the system.

For quite a while I was the only member of ENWorld with negative XP.


----------



## Momeeche

Spreading the XP and the love.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lord Xtheth said:


> Has anyone else noticed that 24 hours is too long to wait to pass out fresh XPs?



absolutely!!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

I think one of our side effects is we're power-leveling Wik, too! (Go Wik!)


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

About a month ago, I went looking for three or four Gygax posts, and noticed his lack of XP.  Not knowing the history of XP implementation, I wondered what was up with that, and meant to post an OP similar to this thread's, but did not.

I've made up for that by handing it out  and helping the cause.


----------



## Scott DeWar

UnknownAtThisTime said:


> About a month ago, I went looking for three or four Gygax posts, and noticed his lack of XP.  Not knowing the history of XP implementation, I wondered what was up with that, and meant to post an OP similar to this thread's, but did not.
> 
> I've made up for that by handing it out  and helping the cause.




good job! Keep up the good work. and my your 4 sided always land on four for magic missels

CleverNickName: 



> They are like diapers...apparently...




yup! to be changed when they get full of $417, but wait, that would be the moment they are in politics......


----------



## Camelot

Wait...this thread is looking awfully familiar...

Really, though, this is a great idea.  None shall lay claim to being greatest but the Greatest Himself!


----------



## Rune

Rune said:


> I believe he revealed himself on the old boards (but not the old-old boards, nor the old-old-old boards).  I remember a thread, in which, posters were impersonating him and he impersonated himself rather impressively.






			
				Camelot said:
			
		

> I WANT TO SEE IT.




Alas!  If it was on the old boards, I'm afraid it does not exist, anymore!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Camelot said:


> Wait...this thread is looking awfully familiar...
> 
> Really, though, this is a great idea.  None shall lay claim to being greatest but the Greatest Himself!




no no, this is purely your imagination.

oh, and by the way i found this, uh *somewhere*:



GandalfMithrandir said:


> gimme one more second...
> 
> 
> 1  Kobold > Umpleby 0
> 2 Goblin > Stunjelly 10
> 3 Hobgoblin > Tirapheg 23
> 4 Orc > Flumph 37-39
> 5 Gnoll > Carbuncle 55
> 6 Bugbear > Trilloch 75
> 7 Owlbear > Nilbog 100
> 8 Githyanki > Gorilla Bear 135
> 9 Harpy > Flail Snail 165
> 10 Troll > Giant Two-headed Troll 202-206
> 11 Vampire > Qullan 260-264
> 12 Umber Hulk > Penanggalan 319-338
> 13 Vrock > Meenlock 384-394
> 14 Mind Flayer > Grell 470
> 15 Lesser Angel > Gambado(springing skull of death!) 570
> 16 Earth Elemental > Eye of Fear and Flame
> 17 Death Knight > Sussurus > Sharktopus 832
> 18 Gibbering Mouther > Blindheim/(Golden Retriever) 990
> 
> 
> What else we know:
> 
> Mods can give out double digit xp if they want, and max xp/day is 10 comments, xp spreading is 29.
> 
> EDIT: Magic number is 29, and level 18 was Golden Retriever for a bit, then it switched back so I put it in parentheses, it is Gibbering mouther now.
> 
> Another EDIT:: This is the table for how many lights you have:
> So the lights would be:
> 
> Dark Bars:
> 1=1-100
> 2=101-200
> 3=201-300
> 4=301-400
> 5=401-500
> 
> 5 Dark and X Light bars:
> 6=501-700
> 7=701-900
> 8=901-
> 
> For example, someone with 702 XP would have 5 dark bars and 2 light ones, or someone with 1030 XP would have five dark and three light


----------



## Relique du Madde

That chart is wrong... it needs to up be updated to include the current xp titles.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer

This thread is absolutely one of the best ideas I've seen in a long time. I've meant to go back and find some of posts from years gone by and XP them. One of the great uses of Thread Necromancy sometimes!


----------



## Lord Xtheth

I might be too young, or I might have just forgotten, but I have no idea what a Trilloch is.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Lord Xtheth said:


> I might be too young, or I might have just forgotten, but I have no idea what a Trilloch is.




Apparently form your xp count, you need only look in a mirror.    

I really don't know what I am by xp count either.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quillan: first ed fiend folio humanoid
Chaotic evil- known for their finely honed broadsword edges giving a non magical +3 / +3 enhancement
they serve no one and any attempt to force them against their will to do something will result in a feed back of their innate confusion ability (sp) that instantly kills them

A Trilloch, found in the same book a few pages further, is an amorphous negative energy being that feeds off the necromantic effects of creatures being damaged. they caused all attacks to be at +1 and damages to be at +1. Further more the creature cause a higher likely hood of a random encounter my alerting low intelligent creatures to be more likely to attack you.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> That chart is wrong... it needs to up be updated to include the current xp titles.



Someone already did that in the exp levels thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5392562-post306.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> That chart is wrong... it needs to up be updated to include the current xp titles.






jonesy said:


> Someone already did that in the exp levels thread:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5392562-post306.html





Isn't that what i posted?


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> Isn't that what i posted?



Oh, you sneaky you.


----------



## Rel

Scott DeWar said:


> Quillan: first ed fiend folio humanoid
> Chaotic evil- known for their finely honed broadsword edges giving a non magical +3 / +3 enhancement
> they serve no one and any attempt to force them against their will to do something will result in a feed back of their innate confusion ability (sp) that instantly kills them.




Little known fact:  Those were designed and submitted for the Fiend Folio by Plane Sailing.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Rel said:


> Little known fact:  Those were designed and submitted for the Fiend Folio by Plane Sailing.



The correct spelling is "Q U LLAN." It makes me wonder why [MENTION=114]Plane Sailing[/MENTION] spelled it like that. Hmmm... If only he would stop and explain.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rel said:


> Little known fact:  Those were designed and submitted for the Fiend Folio by Plane Sailing.




Wow! cool fact!



TarionzCousin said:


> The correct spelling is "Q U LLAN." It makes me wonder why [MENTION=114]Plane Sailing[/MENTION] spelled it like that. Hmmm... If only he would stop and explain.



i would like what the insipation for that creature was. Gary spoke much about what his inspiration was here on the threads, as I have seen on the posts of the archive.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Summoned, I arrive!

You may be disappointed at my reason for spelling it Qullan... it was a blatant land-grab for Fiend Folio space. I knew they were wanting stuff for a fiend folio, I also knew that they tended to alphabetise monsters, and I figured that they might be interested in something that starts with a 'Q', to fill that place in the alphabet!

My inspiration for the creature was something that appeared like beserkers, but which tended to cause others to go a bit beserk when in combat with them too (the confusion aura). I wanted them to hit harder than normal with swords, and rather than make them extra muscled I decided that they had secret techniques for making swords of amazing sharpness. But how to prevent the process falling into the hands of PCs or others? Perhaps if their confusion aura had a feedback effect if they were charmed, so that there was no way of charming them or forcing them against their will? This also had the neat effect of allowing an accidental discovery of an effective technique to use in combat with them, which I found appealing.

And that, my friends, is the basis of the Qullan.

Cheers!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Plane Sailing said:


> Summoned, I arrive!
> 
> You may be disappointed at my reason for spelling it Qullan... it was a blatant land-grab for Fiend Folio space. I knew they were wanting stuff for a fiend folio, I also knew that they tended to alphabetize monsters, and I figured that they might be interested in something that starts with a 'Q', to fill that place in the alphabet!
> 
> My inspiration for the creature was something that appeared like beserkers
> ,*snip*
> 
> And that, my friends, is the basis of the Qullan.
> 
> Cheers!




reason for the Q: the honor of an honest answer given is received with great appreciation.

I like the thought process of the creation. A creation from out of the blue and with balance.


----------



## Relique du Madde

No.  You posted a list that also contains the old ones.  Those titles are dead to me since we will never learn what old 19+ were.


----------



## Scott DeWar

so very sorry. On the light side: I just gave my third Point to EGG!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I haven't yet.  I think I gave everyone in this thread one exp and haven't given much exp outside of this thread.


----------



## Dice4Hire

The master has surpassed a lot of his former students.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I wonder if there is a way to find out just how many XP I've givin?


----------



## TarionzCousin

If you want to *triple your XP output to Gary* (and anyone else), become a Community Subscriber. It costs a mere $3 per month.

You get so many things for your money: all of the War of the Burning Sky series, in 3E and 4E; subscriber-only articles; new fumble rules; new conditions for 4E; etc. 

It's definitely worth it.


----------



## Rel

> HolyMan:
> 
> How did you know this fact? btw




Because I chat with Plane Sailing on a fairly regular basis in the Moderators Only forum.  It's not _all _about who we plan to ban next in there. 

I'm crossing my fingers and holding my breath a bit in the hopes that I'm going to get to meet him in person this summer when he visits the US.


----------



## CleverNickName

Grr!  I've been throwing XP around like crazy, and I ---still--- can't give more XP to Col Pladoh.  >_<


----------



## Rel

This thread is unquestionably well intentioned (which is why I'm participating).  But, from a careful study of Gary's work, I think we can safely assume that he's against any XP system that lets you rise to the top too quickly.

Consider this more of a long term project rather than one we need to accomplish as soon as possible.


----------



## Piratecat

Scott DeWar said:


> I wonder if there is a way to find out just how many XP I've givin?



Yup. Your user profile shows who gave you XP, and who you've been giving it to. The system requires you to spread it around to 30-40 people before it allows repeats.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Lord Xtheth said:


> Now... to dish out some more XPs so I can give more to Gary




I have just suceeded at this.  Let the clock start again!


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Rel said:


> Consider this more of a long term project rather than one we need to accomplish as soon as possible.




I had the same thought, but I just can't help myself.  So now, I am stuck, unable to give you OR E. Gary Gygax any XP right now.

... and I'm off!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I think we can safely assume that he's against any XP system that lets you rise to the top too quickly.




Well, except for the AD&D Thief XP chart.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, except for the AD&D Thief XP chart.  Just sayin'.




Although arguably that was just rising to the bottom...

Just sayin'


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> I wonder if there is a way to find out just how many XP I've givin?






Piratecat said:


> Yup. Your user profile shows who gave you XP, and who you've been giving it to. The system requires you to spread it around to 30-40 people before it allows repeats.




Actually i was curious to know how many in total since the system started how many i have given out.

[aside]
i would like to make mention of my personal gratitude of the moderate moderation the moderators are modding on. The levity of this whole thread has varied quite widely as to a point that I am surprised "THE LORD GUV'NUH " has shown kindness to all of us and not stopped this moderate modern thread.
[/aside]


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, except for the AD&D Thief XP chart.  Just sayin'.






Plane Sailing said:


> Although arguably that was just rising to the bottom...
> 
> Just sayin'



AD&D Thieves could only build small towers in or close to cities or towns--not full strongholds like other classes.

Just sayin'....


----------



## mach1.9pants

Scott DeWar said:


> Actually i was curious to know how many in total since the system started how many i have given out.
> 
> [aside]
> i would like to make mention of my personal gratitude of the moderate moderation the moderators are modding on. The levity of this whole thread has varied quite widely as to a point that I am surprised "THE LORD GUV'NUH " has shown kindness to all of us and not stopped this moderate modern thread.
> [/aside]



Finally managed XP number 2, it takes a while if you are not giving out XP willy nilly.

But yes they are the very models of modern moderators


----------



## Arlough

An amusing thought came to me as I looked at the list of those who have given a Gigax Point.

I'll bet that he has effectively tutored more students in basic math _(and sometimes not so basic math)_ than any professor I have ever had.

Here's to the teacher that makes math fun.

Q:How many sides does a polyhedron have if its sides are all identical pentagons?
A:The blade of the Black Knight!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Linking community support and xp to GG is a good marketing ploy.


----------



## Cyronax

Gave some last week. Need to give more!


----------



## Cyronax

It still says I can't post again!?! WTF?! 

Gary needs XP!!!


----------



## Arlough

Dice4Hire said:


> Linking community support and xp to GG is a good marketing ploy.




One of the things I've always liked about D&D (and especially 4th) is the collaborative nature of it.  A group of similar minded individuals all working toward a common goal.


----------



## Relique du Madde

TarionzCousin said:


> AD&D Thieves could only build small towers in or close to cities or towns--not full strongholds like other classes.
> 
> Just sayin'....



Only if you hamstring your character's ambition and creativity by following raw.  If you have enough gold you could build up multiple towers on the edges of a town (or kill off all the high level members of the local theives guild to gain controll of their towers), reinforce them, then build a reinforced wall between them and make yourself a city sized stronghold.  That way your strong hold can be protected by thousands of zero to first level meat shields as your rogue escapes an invading army.


----------



## Dog Moon

Piratecat said:


> Yup. Your user profile shows who gave you XP, and who you've been giving it to. The system requires you to spread it around to 30-40 people before it allows repeats.




Soo....  you make a post and EnWorld automatically calculates 30+ 1d10 before you can give someone XP.  Totally fitting for an rpg site.  

[And I gave XP too.  That is one LONG post filled with XP]


----------



## weem

So I was reading through this thread, catching up when a funny image popped into my head... so, of course, I had to visualize it...


----------



## HolyMan

Ol ol!! Can I be the dwarf in the purple?? 

Great snap shot. I wonder if Gray WoW'ed??

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow...  Gary's guild must suck... none of those people are in end game gear.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh and I just sent my 3rd exp to Gary.


----------



## HolyMan

Oh and I'm set too. Should be after my 24 hours is up - 8pm or so??

HM


----------



## TarionzCousin

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow...  Gary's guild must suck... none of those people are in end game gear.



Dude, you're talking about us. We're Gary's guild!


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow...  Gary's guild must suck... none of those people are in end game gear.



Well, d'oh. That's why they're levelling.


----------



## Rel

I wish I could get that ENWorld Tabbard in WoW.


----------



## HolyMan

And I have given a third (+15XP) to Gary.

And at the oddest spot


HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> And I have given a third (+15XP) to Gary.
> 
> And at the oddest spot
> 
> 
> HM




And i just gave my 4th time.


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> And i just gave my 4th time.




Drat now I have to find that post. 

HM


----------



## Dice4Hire

I'm up to a total of +6 now. (only done twice) got a whole lotta 'must spread' and '24' notices these last couple days.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yeah, just tried to xp you and got the 24 notice.


----------



## jmucchiello

Just found this thread:

Didn't anyone think of Gary's poor widow. He's gained 10 levels in a week or two. Where is she going to come up with 10,000 - 40,000 gp to pay for his training??


----------



## Scott DeWar

where is that found at?!


----------



## Dice4Hire

jmucchiello said:


> Just found this thread:
> 
> Didn't anyone think of Gary's poor widow. He's gained 10 levels in a week or two. Where is she going to come up with 10,000 - 40,000 gp to pay for his training??




When xp is granted by Gods to a God there are no training costs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dice4Hire said:


> When xp is granted by Gods to a God there are no training costs.




Technically speaking, as long as Gary has one divine rank he can create magic items related to DnD without having to spend gold or having the requisite creation feat.  SO therefore all he has to do is snap his fingers  to create several _Dice of True Rolling_ or _Dicebags of Holding_ and he wouldn't have to worry about training costs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

doesn't he have like 100 divine ranks?


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I will post it any way and if the mods want it changed I am 0.25% ok with it
> 
> again, completely false, not true at all, only meant for humor purposes PLEASE don't take offense, it is only in jest
> 
> [sblock=don't open this if you might take offense at a joke that is not meant to be hurtful towards lawyers or actors or politicians]never trust an lawyer, actor or politician, they lie and or argue for a living[/sblock]




you are a daring and fearless fellow. point 25 percent ok with that


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> doesn't he have like 100 divine ranks?




IN that case he could make artifacts and there is no maximum value on the magic items he creates.


----------



## Wiseblood

Relique du Madde said:


> IN that case he could make artifacts and there is no maximum value on the magic items he creates.




Gary can roll a natural "20" on a d12.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wiseblood said:


> Gary can roll a natural "20" on a d12.




I hear tell Gary once rolled a 99% "the hard way": 146 and -47 on a pair of d4.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Wiseblood said:


> Gary can roll a natural "20" on a d12.




I'm sure a lot of players could, but I generally boot that kind of player from my game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you could curse him with a murphy's curse: a hit is a miss, a mis is a hit. fumble is crit, crit is a fumble.


----------



## Wiseblood

Gary's characters deafeat purple worms by rolling them up like a tube of toothpaste.


----------



## El Mahdi

Bumped for Gary...

There can be only one!


----------



## Scott DeWar

xp number 5 just given!!
and he is a level 13 mean lock.


----------



## Scott DeWar

make that a level 14 (grell!)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Scott DeWar said:


> you are a daring and fearless fellow. point 25 percent ok with that




I think I put enough red tape around it for it to be extremely clear it ws only in jest, I should probably take it off, though, people do tend to have ways of finding offense when none was intended.

EDIT: editedded out, also for people who want to know only because it was gone, as I probably would, I said to go to your post here on page 12.


----------



## Scott DeWar

heh, I was only kidding GM, did you noticed I changed it from 250% to 0.25 percent?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

meh, probably better that it's gone anyway, someone, somewhere, would get offended by it and that would be bad.


----------



## Scott DeWar

power level to Gary!!!

thought someone would like that pic!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> power level to Gary!!!
> 
> thought someone would like that pic!



LOL thats awesome!

Now I'm going to have to search for the  wallpaper version of that nuke clown...    Who ever thought that my  laptop's Longcat vs Tacgnol would be replaced.... by a clown


----------



## Scott DeWar

a new clear clown at that!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wahoooo!!
I just gave xp number 6 to Project: EGG and I just ran out of xp to give.


----------



## CuRoi

Cheers, Gary! XP for ya...

*Suppressing my guilt over really enjoying the more recent edition's utterly "backward" approach to THACO*


----------



## Relique du Madde

CuRoi said:


> Cheers, Gary! XP for ya...
> 
> *Suppressing my guilt over really enjoying the more recent edition's utterly "backward" approach to THACO*



One thing I never got was how some people got confused by THaC0.

When I played 2e we all made thac0 charts and refured to them as we played. So we never did the "I rolled a X with thaco" way of playing.  Instead it came down to   " I hit ac X."  

Sadly, since I always played bards rogues or wizards it was rarely "I hit AC -1" until way late into the campaign.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Relique du Madde said:


> One thing I never got was how some people got confused by THaC0.



THAC0 was, in my humble opinion, an improvement.

I just posrepped Gary again. He is currently at 514 XP.


----------



## Wik

TarionzCousin said:


> THAC0 was, in my humble opinion, an improvement.
> 
> I just posrepped Gary again. He is currently at 514 XP.




Yup.  He's just about to knock me down a peg.  

Can't wait.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'll go on record as admitting I hated THAC0.


----------



## Sorrowdusk

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'll go on record as admitting I hated THAC0.




How was that developed anyway?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I thing the phlosephy went something like this:

ac 10, normal human target with no armor. as armor type is more protective, so o shall the number increase. AC 0 is considered unattainable by any armor with out dex andor magic.

THAC0 was the number with all of the plusses on an attact that was needed to hit this particular number. It is the same as hitting an AC of 20 basicly for 3.x.

If a fighter had a strength of 17 he/she  had a +1 to hit and +1 to damage. If the weapon used had a +2 enchantment there was now a total of +3 on the attack.

If said fighter waws level, say 5 then the thacl would be a base of 16, then add previous attack bonuses and you now have a THAC0  13.

Now if you were up against an otherworldly creature with an ac of -5 such as a typ of deamon, then you would now need an 18 to hit.


----------



## Camelot

By the way, does anyone know why Mr. Gygax chose to call himself Col Pladoh?


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is a good question. Any one?

Scott-drinker of dewar's scotch-DeWar


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanks for the repp points, Rel, but there is a very sad comment I must make heree. I am out of scotch and out of money. :gaah!:


----------



## Rel

Scott DeWar said:


> Thanks for the repp points, Rel, but there is a very sad comment I must make heree. I am out of scotch and out of money. :gaah!:




Oh noes!  That's a terrible spot to be in.

I was telling my dad back at Christmas that, among the many things he's passed on to me that I appreciate, one is my ability to enjoy cheap whiskey.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Now I just KNOW you did not compare Dewers Scotch to 
*CHEAP WHISKY!* did youi?!


----------



## Rel

Scott DeWar said:


> Now I just KNOW you did not compare Dewers Scotch to
> *CHEAP WHISKY!* did youi?!




No.  I was saying that my lack of refined taste is saving me a lot of money.

Although (and getting back to my conversations with Gary) I only drink top shelf gin so maybe that balances things out a bit.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

the xp knowledge base has been updated with up to date names for the levels, for those who care, and I would like to point out that it was in fact Jonesy that compiled the names, I just copied them so they would be in the same place as the rest of the information. I kept the old names in case anyone actually cares what they would have been before the switch. (which is nobody except me, most likely)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rel said:


> No.  I was saying that my lack of refined taste is saving me a lot of money.
> 
> Although (and getting back to my conversations with Gary) I only drink top shelf gin so maybe that balances things out a bit.




I didn't think so. I saw an opportunity to give a mod some sh .. . (not on cvrcus Maximvs right now) er, cra .. ..( I said I am not on CM!) Um,  trouble.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfMithrandir said:


> the xp knowledge base has been updated with up to date names for the levels, for those who care, and I would like to point out that it was in fact Jonesy that compiled the names, I just copied them so they would be in the same place as the rest of the information. I kept the old names in case anyone actually cares what they would have been before the switch. (which is nobody except me, most likely)




its looking good!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Scott DeWar said:


> I didn't think so. I saw an opportunity to give a mod some sh .. . (not on cvrcus Maximvs right now) er, cra .. ..( I said I am not on CM!) Um,  trouble.




Be careful not to get your forums mixed up!


----------



## Dice4Hire

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Be careful not to get your forums mixed up!




Especially that one and Enworld.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> I didn't think so. I saw an opportunity to give a mod some sh .. . (not on cvrcus Maximvs right now) er, cra .. ..( I said I am not on CM!) Um,  trouble.










Errr... wait...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dice4Hire said:


> Especially that one and Enworld.




...or Penthouse.


----------



## Wik

As a Canadian, it is my DUTY to point out that if you're gonna drink Whisky, it has to be RYE whisky.  All of those gross yank "whiskies" are terrible, and even your precious scottish whisky has nothing on Crown Royale, Canadian Club or (my favourite) Hiram Walker.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Wik said:


> As a Canadian, it is my DUTY to point out that if you're gonna drink Whisky, it has to be RYE whisky.  All of those gross yank "whiskies" are terrible, and even your precious scottish whisky has nothing on Crown Royale, Canadian Club or (my favourite) Hiram Walker.
> 
> Just sayin'.




You lost all chance of convincing me when you said "As a Canadian" Sorry.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Relique du Madde said:


> Errr... wait...




How do you get smilies from CM to here?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I too am trying to figure that out.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Is it normal on CM to have three negrep comments, two of which are telling me to go back to En World? All of this in a three day period?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I figure that it is CM, and take it with a grain of salt. Look how much Diaglo is pickede on over tere but he stays and is accepted.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

yeah, I just wondered if I was hated more than the average joe, and since I am not on anyone's ignore list (yet) I figure I'm not that bad.


----------



## Rel

Yeah that's pretty par for the course.  There's a bit of "noob hazing" that goes on.

If that kind of thing bothers you then it's probably not your sort of place.  Also if course language, sexual innuendo and rude comments about "your mom" bother you it's probably not your sort of place.

But if you take the ribbing in stride and stay the course a while then you may discover that it's just a bunch of friends who, in addition to giving each other a hard time, mostly like and care about each other.


----------



## Rel

GandalfMithrandir said:


> yeah, I just wondered if I was hated more than the average joe, and since I am not on anyone's ignore list (yet) I figure I'm not that bad.




Gandalf, it's also probably a bit to do with your age.  Most of CM is folks in their 30's and 40's.  I dunno if you'll find enough in common to make it worth your while to stay.  But you never know I guess.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

That stuff doesn't bug me at all, I'll stick around for a bit, see if I like it, if I do, I'll stay, if I don't, I'll just loot it for smilies 

EDIT: in fact, it's more like at school than here  so I'm very accustomed to that way of speaking, so I hardly even notice it, in fact.


----------



## Rel

GandalfMithrandir said:


> That stuff doesn't bug me at all, I'll stick around for a bit, see if I like it, if I do, I'll stay, if I don't, I'll just loot it for smilies
> 
> EDIT: in fact, it's more like at school than here  so I'm very accustomed to that way of speaking, so I hardly even notice it, in fact.




We specialize in immaturity!


----------



## Scott DeWar

You might also get an idea of why your parents are the way they are! We old folksfarts can be strange at times and might need to give a bit of translating to be understood.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rel said:


> We specialize in immaturity!



 boy ain't that the truth!


----------



## Relique du Madde

GandalfMithrandir said:


> How do you get smilies from CM to here?




Via Hot linking.


----------



## Relique du Madde

GandalfMithrandir said:


> EDIT: in fact, it's more like at school than here  so I'm very accustomed to that way of speaking, so I hardly even notice it, in fact.




Someone I know who left ENWorld, and CMS due to the amount of hazing once said CM, SSR, ENW, and some place else I forgot were all essentially like different schools / grade levels.  I forgot the rest of the metaphor so you could figure it all out.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

not sure yet if this is the little kids or college, I think this is like the little kids, because bad language/immaturity is taboo at that age, but it happens sometimes but is looked down on, CM is just like high school, where bad language is prevalent and immaturity is everywhere.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Relique du Madde said:


> Errr... wait...




see if this works...

EDIT: nope, how do I get to the link with that smilie on it? (yes I am stupid enough to need to ask that, my tech knowledge has gone down considerably recently.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

*If using Internet Explorer:*
1. Goto http://www.mozilla.com
2. Download Fire Fox.
3. Install.
4. See "If Using FIRE FOX".
OR
1. Goto http://www.google.com/chrome
2. Download Google Chrome.
3. Install.
4. See "If using Google Chrome."


*If using FIRE FOX:*
1.  Right click on the image and press "Copy Link Location."
2. Press the Image Insert button on the ENW's message editor.
3. Paste the url that you copied (see step 1) into the dialog box.


*If using Google Chrome:*
1.  Right click on the image and press "Copy Image URL."
2. Press the Image Insert button on the ENW's message editor.
3. Paste the url that you copied (see step 1) into the dialog box.
4. Don't be evil.

*
If using Safari..*
1. Put on a black turtle neck sweatshirt.
2. ASSUMING you have the ability to Right click, Right click on the image and press "Copy Image Adress."
3. Press the Image Insert button on the ENW's message editor.
4. Paste the url that you copied (see step 2) into the dialog box.

*If using tapa talk on an Android:*
1. Open up the android's Browser.
2. Tap and "hold" the image to bring up dialog box.
3. Scroll down to "View Image" and tap.
3. Copy the page URL from the browser window.
4. Open up Tapa talk.
5. Type in the  [ img] url [ /img]  into a message  (no spaces in the bb tag).


Since I don't use an iDevice, I have no clue how the iOS browser works.  Same goes for Symbian and Black Berry.  Anyone who uses those devices regularly might want to chime in.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

thumbs up if it works!






And I noticed the procedure for Internet explorer after I looked at the one for chrome and I agree that that is most likely the best course of action, but chrome is good too.


----------



## El Mahdi

Wik said:


> As a Canadian, it is my DUTY to point out that if you're gonna drink Whisky, it has to be RYE whisky. All of those gross yank "whiskies" are terrible, and even your precious scottish whisky has nothing on Crown Royale, Canadian Club or (my favourite) Hiram Walker.
> 
> Just sayin'.






Dice4Hire said:


> You lost all chance of convincing me when you said "As a Canadian" Sorry.




Wik just drinks Rye Whisky because...well, you know...*Canadian Beer Sucks!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HGPh8Hjyg8]YouTube - Canadian Beer[/ame]


----------



## El Mahdi

Back on topic, does anyone know if Dave Arneson had an account/user name here?  We should be repping him also if he does...


----------



## Relique du Madde

GandalfMithrandir said:


> thumbs up if it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I noticed the procedure for Internet explorer after I looked at the one for chrome and I agree that that is most likely the best course of action, but chrome is good too.




I think I will include that as an alternate course.


----------



## Rel

By golly it works!  Now I can litter ENWorld with the patented Rel Sammich!


----------



## Redshirt

Rel said:


> By golly it works!  Now I can litter ENWorld with the patented Rel Sammich!




Eww....you took a bite out of it!!


----------



## Rel

Redshirt said:


> Eww....you took a bite out of it!!




I was making sure it was up to my standards.


----------



## Wiseblood

Mustard or Jelly?


----------



## Rel

Wiseblood said:


> Mustard or Jelly?




Mustard!

Funny you should ask because we've developed a sort of tradition at GenCon called "SammichCon".  This is where we all gather in somebody's (mine if I'm there) hotel room for late night food after we've been to the strip club after we've been to the ENnies.

Part of this tradition is that the ENW poster known as Bubbalicious brings this mustard from Carl's Deli in Ohio.  It's horseradish, garlic, banana-pepper mustard and it is the BEST MUSTARD EVAR!  Once you've had this stuff all other mustard will seem a pale imitation from then on.

You've been warned.


----------



## TarionzCousin

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Is it normal on CM to have three negrep comments, two of which are telling me to go back to En World? All of this in a three day period?



Yes. CM can seem a bit harsh to newcomers. Consider it Social Darwinism of a sort.



Relique du Madde said:


> *
> If using Safari..*
> *1. Put on a black turtle neck sweatshirt.*



Aha! That's the secret.



All of CM's smileys can be found at Circvs Maximvs - Smilies

This one illustrates what happens when a PC falls in lava:


----------



## renau1g

Wik said:


> As a Canadian, it is my DUTY to point out that if you're gonna drink Whisky, it has to be RYE whisky.  All of those gross yank "whiskies" are terrible, and even your precious scottish whisky has nothing on Crown Royale, Canadian Club or (my favourite) Hiram Walker.
> 
> Just sayin'.




I live where Hiram Walker's originated (Heck there's a part of Windsor called Walkerville!)... oh and HM had a large hand in Capone's booze smuggling


----------



## Scott DeWar

> I live where Hiram Walker's originated (Heck there's a part of Windsor called Walkerville!)... oh and HM had a large hand in Capone's booze smuggling




hm or hw?


----------



## renau1g

Er...damn you [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]!


----------



## HolyMan

What? -  _*scratches head*_

HM (oh, lol)


----------



## Scott DeWar

thats roght, blame Holyman instead of that canukski beer!


----------



## El Mahdi

So, anybody know if *Dave Arneson* had an account here?  I'd like to give him XP also...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

El Mahdi said:


> So, anybody know if *Dave Arneson* had an account here?  I'd like to give him XP also...




That might take quite a necromancer ...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It's just doing the same as what's being done for The Gygax.


----------



## HolyMan

Who btw is 17th from the top.

This update brought to you by....

The HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

The Gygax continues to rise in power!


----------



## HolyMan

And to help that he does please limit your XP (especially random spreading) to these fine gentlemen (and ladies maybe??) for now.

Dausuul
Steel Wind
the orc within
jaerdaph
RangerWickett
Klaus
Kamikaze Midget
Nifft
Scribble
Scott Dewar
Morrus
MerricB
Umbran
Piratecat
TarionzCousin
Dannyalcatraz
weem

I'm sure they are all great posters and deserve XP - And I like watching Dannyalcatraz slowly catching weem. But they shouldn't be getting frivolous XP as it makes are job that much harder. _*ahem*_ GM 

We are close to putting the EGG on top.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

If we keep giving xp top the leaders in this event that have places higher then the Gary Gygaax, we will never get him to the top!


----------



## Dice4Hire

HolyMan said:


> We are close to putting the EGG on top.
> 
> HM




Not really, but the effort is working.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

dum de dum de dum

yes I will try but if weem puts up something too hilarious NOT to comment on I will, same with the others, and I may need to give some to PCat as a bribe bit of a suggestion to help him consider my offer. Other than that I will try.


EDIT: also if I see people below gary that want to be xped by me in a wanton fashion, give me links to post and I may stop by. Also I'm only worth one xp anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur

So if we do indeed end up power-leveling Gary to the top of the echelon, does that make him a demi-god and therefore immortal?


----------



## El Mahdi

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]



El Mahdi said:


> So, anybody know if *Dave Arneson* had an account here? I'd like to give him XP also...






Scott DeWar said:


> have you gotten an answer to that question yet?





No...  I don't think anyone who's been posting in or reading this thread knows if Dave Arneson had an user account or not.  I've ran some searches using his name, and found a good number of threads about him, but none with him in it (as far as I could tell).

Maybe I'll just make an account for him...maybe use Blackmoor as a screen name... (unless it's taken...)

Any other ideas on what to use as a screen name?  Anybody know any nick-names he had, or his screen name on another site?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

if we do make him an account can we please get him to level 4 slowly so I can find exactly when he clicks over, it will be for the betterment of the EN World society.


----------



## TarionzCousin

HolyMan said:


> And to help that he does please limit your XP (especially random spreading) to these fine gentlemen (and ladies maybe??) for now.
> 
> weem



The weem needs XP or he will shrivel up and collapse in a heap of shards of funny pictures. You wouldn't want that to happen, would you?


----------



## HolyMan

I guess not but @weem needs to be extra funny and extra creative to get an XP from me.(as I give out 5 at a time).

But I better save one of my XP's to give if he starts to go all pale and his posts start getting the_ {{shakes}}_.

Then I will give him an XP infusion. 

HM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> The weem needs XP or he will shrivel up and collapse in a heap of shards of funny pictures.




You mean like the MCP in _Tron_?


----------



## HolyMan

The EGG is at the # 15 spot 

You may take [MENTION=58197]Dausuul[/MENTION] off the list (but leave Scott Dewar on it )

HM


----------



## El Mahdi

GandalfMithrandir said:


> if we do make him an account can we please get him to level 4 slowly so I can find exactly when he clicks over, it will be for the betterment of the EN World society.




That's a good idea.  I'll make another thread in General just to make sure nobody knows of an account for him, and to get some ideas for a name.  If we make an account I'll monitor it for ya...


----------



## Scott DeWar

El Mahdi said:


> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...  I don't think anyone who's been posting in or reading this thread knows if Dave Arneson had an user account or not.  I've ran some searches using his name, and found a good number of threads about him, but none with him in it (as far as I could tell).
> 
> Maybe I'll just make an account for him...maybe use Blackmoor as a screen name... (unless it's taken...)
> 
> Any other ideas on what to use as a screen name?  Anybody know any nick-names he had, or his screen name on another site?




here is a really unique name for Dave Arneson .. .. .. ..: Dave Arneson!!


----------



## HolyMan

Or In Living Memory of Dave Anderson

Or Posthumously for Dave Anderson

HM


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Is there a way to look at the history of XP you have GIVEN (to see how far away you are form giving it again?)  I know of course the list exists for XP you have received.


----------



## HolyMan

Not sure. You can go to your profile and see how much you have given today. And if you are like me you just make sure you give out ten a day and on the third day (tomorrow for me) you make sure the ten for that day is Gary's XP.

I like reading some of the threads he created when I look for a post to XP.

HM


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

HolyMan said:


> I like reading some of the threads he created when I look for a post to XP.
> 
> HM




You mean, like this one?



			
				ArthurQ said:
			
		

> _Col_Pladoh, where do you think D&D will be 5-10 years from now?_
> _20?_





			
				Gary said:
			
		

> That calls for some powerful crystal ball reading, amigo!
> 
> I have no doubt that D&D will be around in 10 years time. How popular it is then is really something that depends on what WotC and Hasbro do between now and then to make it what it will then be.
> 
> Right now nothing is being done to bring in new players, and if that isn't rectified, I believe the audience will contract by some few percent each year.
> 
> Competition from electroinic games is fierce, now capturing most of the young potential paper RPGers.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gary


----------



## HolyMan

Yes like that perhaps we should e-mail that to WotC. 

HM


----------



## renau1g

Moving on up...here's a nice comic from OoTS from 2008 that I thought appropriate...

Giant In the Playground Games


----------



## HolyMan

That was great 

To bad I need to do more spreading til I can XP you renau1g. Good thing your not on the list 

HM


----------



## jmucchiello

renau1g said:


> Moving on up...here's a nice comic from OoTS from 2008 that I thought appropriate...
> 
> Giant In the Playground Games




Of course it's too bad Gary couldn't hang around for the game. Must have been too busy checking out the other planar levels.


----------



## Keith Robinson

I wasn't aware of this (until today!), so I've added to the Colonel's xp.  Great idea


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

made my own alt so I will not need use of Dave's but it would be useful to double check the numbers.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just gave again to gary!


----------



## HolyMan

And he is 13th from the top. That is awesome once my 24 hrs is up (around 7pm) I will need to give to 9 people than Gary get's the tenth will be looking through his post tonight. That is always fun.

And I might be able to give to Scott again, hmmm imagine that.

Cheers,

HM


----------



## fba827

HolyMan said:


> And he is 13th from the top. That is awesome once my 24 hrs is up (around 7pm) I will need to give to 9 people than Gary get's the tenth will be looking through his post tonight. That is always fun.
> 
> And I might be able to give to Scott again, hmmm imagine that.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> HM




This sounds complicated, we should get you a secretaryassistant just to track all this.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe someone could build an app for that. 

*BUZZ*  
Looks like I can give one exp again...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

hey [MENTION=21330]The Kyngdoms[/MENTION] as soon as you hit level 4 could you please let me know? it should be around 37 ish.

Thanks!
GM-the xp knowledge collector


----------



## Keith Robinson

GandalfMithrandir said:


> hey [MENTION=21330]The Kyngdoms[/MENTION] as soon as you hit level 4 could you please let me know? it should be around 37 ish.
> 
> Thanks!
> GM-the xp knowledge collector




Sure, though that's likely to be a long wait!  Virtually all the xp I've got has (very kindly and most surprisingly!) come from this thread.  But I am on (as I write this) 35 - so who knows 

Any particular reason why?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

because of this post, also at this point (if I may) I would like to request that he be given only 1 xp at a time, because if he is given five he will skip over it (we have it between 37 and 39)


----------



## Relique du Madde

He's been working on a xp/level spead sheet or something.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

this is true, not that anyone cares anymore except when they say "how long until I level up?" and I can say "you will level up at x xp" and they say "thank you for that knowledge"


----------



## HolyMan

So that means Kyngdoms that I can't XP you till GM gives me the go ahead.

Sorry 

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

HM if you must you can, and if you're chomping at the bit to give to a newish user, there is always that knowledgeable newbie that posted in the thread you could give to 

If you want to give to kyngdoms go ahead, we can test it with my alt later anyway.


----------



## HolyMan

Is quite alright I gave my 10th XP for toady to Gary. 

I keep following Scott's XP  posts around.

That should put the EGG at the number 12 spot soon he will be in the top ten. 

HM


----------



## the-golem

Somehow this thread escaped my knowledge for a whole month. No longer! 

+1 to Gary


----------



## HolyMan

Hey if Kyngdom is now at 36 have your alt account XP him GM and see if your right about LVL 4.

Thanks the-golem (you are on my XP for giving XP list)

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Oh and should you need other guinea pigs if Kyngdom doesn't work out for you. (And they can all post some XP for Gary as well - two for one )

*List of Tirapheg's for GM:*

@Truth Seeker
@TheVengefulKoala
@Kunimatyu
@Samir
@Irda Ranger
@GMforPowergame
@Wepwawet
@TheFool1972
@HoboGod
@Qualidar
@Jurgen Hubert
@Gorbacz
@Verys Arkon
@Elf Witch
@shamsael
@kenmarable
@bryanlo


HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Now, you all may be wondering why you were called here today. As you can see above, I have been working on a project for the expansion of knowledge on xp related matters. As you can also see, level 4 is not exactly pinned down! where you come in is that you are all level 3, and will be level 4 before too long, and I would like to recruit you for this project.

(imaginary Uncle Sam poster here)


----------



## HolyMan

there you be

HM​


----------



## Keith Robinson

GandalfMithrandir said:


> this is true, not that anyone cares anymore except when they say "how long until I level up?" and I can say "you will level up at x xp" and they say "thank you for that knowledge"




I see.  Very good!

Anyway, I'm on 36 now


----------



## Scott DeWar

and I still need to spreade xp before I can give to you again.


----------



## thexptestingaccount

done, and it was for knowledge related to the xp project and not random spreading for those who care.

EDIT: it didn't work! I think the xp activation is based on post count, 5 posts, 10, I don't know, in any case you're still at 36 xp.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think its post count or if u were given xp.

.


----------



## Keith Robinson

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Now, you all may be wondering why you were called here today. As you can see above, I have been working on a project for the expansion of knowledge on xp related matters. As you can also see, level 4 is not exactly pinned down! where you come in is that you are all level 3, and will be level 4 before too long, and I would like to recruit you for this project.
> 
> (imaginary Uncle Sam poster here)




Hmm, I'm not sure that the xp from [MENTION=6669870]thexptestingaccount[/MENTION] counted.  It's shaded gray on my experience points page.  I vaguely remember reading that you needed a minimum number of posts before you could give xp.  Might be wrong, though.

Anyway, still on 36 (apparently).


----------



## Keith Robinson

thexptestingaccount said:


> done, and it was for knowledge related to the xp project and not random spreading for those who care.
> 
> EDIT: it didn't work! I think the xp activation is based on post count, 5 posts, 10, I don't know, in any case you're still at 36 xp.




Ah, you beat me to it!


----------



## GlassEye

I am the Flumph-maker!


----------



## Keith Robinson

GlassEye said:


> I am the Flumph-maker!




Yes, that's it.

37 = Level 4 (Flumph)

Glad to be of help and thanks for all the xp everyone


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Excellent!

the next level we need to check is 12, so go get a LOT of xp fast!

Again, thank you everyone for your cooperation!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just gave Gary another xp point.  This time to his disproval of power gaming.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Double post


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Gave point 3 to Gary

HM I jacked the pic for my avatar, hope that's ok, I changed it a bit, as you can most likely see if you look at one of the posts of this person.


----------



## HolyMan

NP GM you want to locate some 12th lvl characters and ask them there XP count? I'll need the name of the 12th lvl monster so I can goggle them up.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Level 12 is Penanggalan (I think, look at Relique), level 11 is Qullan.

Thank you for your help, although maybe we should move this particular conversation to the thread devoted to it.


----------



## HolyMan

Well I had hoped that mention people here they would see the thread and check out the first post. 

There are 102,711 gamers in Enworld and if even 5% of them gave 1 XP to Gary he would be like LvL 40 Immortal Gaming God or something.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just took a gander and I see Gary is level 15 with 614 xp.

and counting.


----------



## Dice4Hire

HolyMan said:


> Well I had hoped that mention people here they would see the thread and check out the first post.
> 
> There are 102,711 gamers in Enworld and if even 5% of them gave 1 XP to Gary he would be like LvL 40 Immortal Gaming God or something.
> 
> HM




I would imagine he has already gotten more than 5% of those who post regularly. A lot of that 100,000+ just plain do not come here any more.


----------



## CuRoi

I'm not quite a regular yet, but my problem has been spreading XP out enough so I can give XP. I'm always getting the "You have to spread more around" and the "You have given out too much" messages when I get to one of Gary's threads to hand him some XP. It's a bit annoying.


----------



## HolyMan

true true Dice4Hire but I see there are 1,575 on right now even 1 XP from each of them would be amazing.

Just do what I do pick a random person who is on (bottom forum page), go to there profile and see where they have put in a post. Read the thread and *boom* you probably got 4 or 5 new people to give to right there.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

true


----------



## Mark CMG

We might hit this one for a bit -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/1336847-post29.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

Col_Pladoh said:


> FWIW
> 
> OD&D = three booklet set of D&D from brown or white box
> OAD&D = 1E AD&D
> 
> Some hold the "OA" stands for Original Advanced, but it might be Only or even Omnipotent...The one true edition.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gary




Look [MENTION=2885]diaglo[/MENTION], even Gary says it!


----------



## HolyMan

UPDATE: Gary is in The Top 10 way to go EnWorlders. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

He's over more then half way to the Weem!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> Look @diagolo even Gary says it!




Only Advanced D&D


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Only Advanced D&D




Shhhhh!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

bump This must remain on the first page!!!


----------



## HolyMan

Gary hasn't gotten XP in days what should we do? (Not counting the five I just gave him here)

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe we should change the thread title to Operation Power Level Gary 2 Electric Boogaloo.  If that don't work then start taking hostages.


----------



## HolyMan

I just Tagged all my friends into this and if they tag their friends and they tag theirs and so on the word may just get out once more.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

should I tag all my friends? 

as clarification that includes: Praetor*, HolyMan, pvthudson**, Paco*, CanadienneBacon, darjr, Aleeshot*, Living PF Judge

*Indicates a RL friend of mine who is not an active user
**Indicates an inactive user who I have not met personally


----------



## HolyMan

Go ahead it will get different names on the tag list.

HM


----------



## Dice4Hire

I think I am getting close to my fourth xp for Gary. 

Hope so, at least.


----------



## HolyMan

I think the tag worked EGG got like 11 XP today and is now #8 and right below [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] (who I think should XP him now ).

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

CanadienneBacon is the only one who doesn't probably already know about this, so I won't re-tag everyone. and I are confusedas to how to tag people


----------



## HolyMan

top button there that says tag users press than check all friends and hit submit.

Easy as pie.

Or you can put in a single name I will do CB and show you.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

got it, thank you!


----------



## HolyMan

And 5 more XP puts the Father of Game 29 XP away from the Father of the Game Spot. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think I have given like 7 or 8 times to gary now.


----------



## HeavensThunderHammer

Well I tried to give Gary XP again but... It said I had to spread more around, and then I hit my daily limit again.

Damnit guys, I'm trying but it's just really slow for us non paying account holders.


----------



## Mark CMG

It's a good day to XP our fallen brother.

Need a new place to do that?  How about here?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-30.html#post3860874


----------



## Dice4Hire

Just gave him xp 10, 11 and 12.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

gave him xp #3


----------



## Relique du Madde

On a side note, Dice4Hire's search button avatar is full of win.


----------



## Dice4Hire

This thread has generated scary amounts of xp, and not just for gary.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I would use a metaphor... but considering that there just was a tsunami (and will be elsewhere in a few hours)...  I don't think it would be wise.


----------



## HolyMan

+5

But I tell you in may be hard to have him catch the rest of the guys ahead of him. Will give it my all.

HM


----------



## TarionzCousin

Gary will get to the top eventually. We just need to keep at it for another couple [-]years[/-] months.


----------



## HolyMan

Current spot 8th (not bad for this short of time)

12 XP from 7th

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today's xp went to this comment by Gary:



> Dwarven jesters have small wit
> 
> Heh,
> Gary


----------



## Scott DeWar

*update* now at 7th place with 724 Xp


----------



## HolyMan

Awesome news indeed.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

# 8 or 9 or something like that power xp to gary G.

And it is snowing on my Birthday! how cool is that!!


----------



## the-golem

Was reading Q&A XIII, came across this.



> Originally Posted by *Col_Pladoh*
> Mordenkainen  I pictured as tall, lean, with a pale complexion tanned by sun and  weather. His features are sharp, eyes gray. His hair is rather bushy,  with a long moustache but no beard. He favors garments of gray with  black or bright blue accents--girdle and blouse for example. His age  apears to be somewhere around 50.



Tom Selleck anyone? Please tell me I'm not the only one envisioning this.








PS: Just gave Gary another point today, btw.


----------



## Mark CMG

Here's that final post, again, as a place to power him up -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-40.html#post4063583

Damn.  I gotta wait 24 hours.  Someone give him a little juice for me, please.


----------



## Keith Robinson

Jeez, how much xp do you have to give exactly before you can give someone another?  I've been spreading it about but I still haven't done enough to give another xp to the col!

Obviously I'm not working at it hard enough!


----------



## Relique du Madde

30.


----------



## HolyMan

At this stage every little bit helps as we have a long haul to get to 1,200+ XP

In answer to your question it is 29. Once you XP Gary you need to XP 29 more people than the 30th can go to Gary. But you can only give out 10 XP per day.

I have myself set now to giving my 5XP every week as every three days was hard to keep track of.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thank you [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] for the birthday xp!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

The Kyngdoms said:


> Jeez, how much xp do you have to give exactly before you can give someone another?  I've been spreading it about but I still haven't done enough to give another xp to the col!
> 
> Obviously I'm not working at it hard enough!




We're not sure, at least I'm not, because we had thought 29, then someone said they had to give 30, so unless a moderator/admin comes and says how much is needed then we will have to keep track ourselves, I just gave to Relique so I will see after that


----------



## Keith Robinson

Hey guys, if you're looking to spread a little xp love, then why not go and donate some to Eric Noah.

Here's a post

Eric Noah is the EN in EN World.  He started this site way back when, but is only a lowly lvl 4 flumph!  So if you're looking for someone worthy of a little xp, then I can't think of anyone more more so than the man who kicked off EN World (except for the colonel himself, of course!).


----------



## Scott DeWar

did and done


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

"You've given too much xp in the past 24 hours bla blabla blabla"


----------



## Scotley

An update if anyone is curious, Garry needs 25 to pass Morris. There are then five to go, Umbran, Piratecat, Tarionzcousin, dannyalcatraz and of course the Weem, who is still nearly 500 away.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> An update if anyone is curious, Garry needs 25 to pass Morris. There are then five to go, Umbran, Piratecat, Tarionzcousin, dannyalcatraz and of course the Weem, who is still nearly 500 away.




Working on it!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Another 3 from me, 20 down from Morrus now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I still need to pass out about 20-25 more xp until I can give Gary another point of xp.  Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure if I go through this thread I will only find like one or two people who I have't given a free point of xp to.


----------



## Keith Robinson

Yay, finally gave another xp to the colonel!

He's getting close to overhauling Morrus on the list.

And so to start again...


----------



## Scott DeWar

personally i think the message that says to give out more before giving to so and so again should read: " please spread more apple butter before toasting so and so again"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

soo hungryy, need foood haven't eaten in 2 hours...

in other news I gave a point to Eric Noah


----------



## Dice4Hire

Relique du Madde said:


> I still need to pass out about 20-25 more xp until I can give Gary another point of xp.  Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure if I go through this thread I will only find like one or two people who I have't given a free point of xp to.




Yeah, I am finding that a problem also. I've been giving out a lot of xp in Meta recently


----------



## HolyMan

+5 XP and now 9 away from Morrus 

And I figured a way to spread XP a little faster. I go to the most xp list open up ten profiles (in other tabs) of the guys there (i.e. all below Gary's XP lvl) And see what posts they have gotten XP for.

Then if I like that post I XP it as well. I gave out ten XP in about an hour the other day and it was a longggggggggggggggggggg 24 hr wait to do it again.

HM


----------



## Mark CMG

Here's a good one -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-40.html#post4063357


----------



## Keith Robinson

3rd xp for the Colonel.  I was a lot more systematic about this time.

Onwards...


----------



## Erekose

I can't give Gary any more - how many other people do you have to give xp to before you can go back?


----------



## Waylander

From the post earlier looks like 10 lots of xp elsewhere!


----------



## Keith Robinson

Erekose said:


> I can't give Gary any more - how many other people do you have to give xp to before you can go back?




It's 30.  You can give out 10 a day, so you have to go some!  Stick with it


----------



## Erekose

The Kyngdoms said:


> It's 30.  You can give out 10 a day, so you have to go some!  Stick with it




And suddenly I can't give out anymore today


----------



## Scott DeWar

you can only give out ten times per day.


----------



## Gulla

3 more XP added. Finally.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know... one of the prerequisites to entering Gary Con should be repping Gary.


----------



## HolyMan

Just saw this in another thread honoring Gary thought if people haven't seen it they should.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc3byq9y_OQ]YouTube - RIP Gary Gygax[/ame]


HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

It would be Cool if there was a banner at every con with his avitar on it wht space to write well wishes to the family. A 3 year late, albeit, card to the family from throughout he us, if possible , world. When it gets finished, each one would be rolled up and sent to the widow. It may not be feaseable, though.


----------



## Keith Robinson

+1 xp for Gary 

He's getting close to Morrus.


----------



## Kunimatyu

I answered the call. He's almost at 800.


----------



## Dice4Hire

15 total for me now and Gary is 10 down from Morrus.


----------



## Whisper72

More XP for the 'master'....


----------



## Whisper72

Only a 'minor' trickster...


----------



## HolyMan

+5 and if nobody gives Morrus XP for three days I think I can get him passed what seems the impassable. LOL 

EGG - 808
Morrus - 812

HM


----------



## the-golem

HolyMan said:


> +5 and if nobody gives Morrus XP for three days I think I can get him passed what seems the impassable. LOL
> 
> EGG - 808
> Morrus - 812
> 
> HM




+1 for Gary!


----------



## Scott DeWar

aaarrrrgggghhhhh! I still cn't give out any xp to asnyone! too much in 24 hours!


----------



## Dice4Hire

I just got off the 24 hour ban, and now I'm stuck withe cannot give any more to everyone in this thread ban.


----------



## Erekose

Finally able to give more XP to Gary - started surprisingly easy to award XP but became more challenging towards the end!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dang, i should have give that to gary!


----------



## HolyMan

Add you have done it everyone...

EGG: 814 XP
Morrus 812 XP

Congrats and thanks to everyone.

HM


----------



## Dice4Hire

The colonel is #6 now. Next is Umbran, 38 points ahead.

Can you feel the colonel breathing down your neck [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Dice4Hire

*xp by number of posts*

I was curious, so I looked at the top 50 xp earners on the site and got their number of total posts, did some simple math, and these are the numbers.

Weem, is, still top with the most xp for the fewest number of posts.

The colonel is 15 on this list. 

weem
mudbunny
Aegeri
the_orc_within
TarionzCousin
Stormonu
Mercurius
Oryan77
Echohawk
jonesy
MrMyth
Dausuul
El Mahdi
Steel_Wind
Col_Pladoh
ProfessorCirno
Dice4Hire
ExploderWizard
Wik
Lanefan
jaerdaph
Obryn
Scribble
TerraDave
Jhaelen
Doug McCrae
Celebrim
billd91
FireLance
Kamikaze Midget
MerricB
Klaus
Dannyalcatraz
RangerWickett
pawsplay
Hussar
Mouseferatu
Morrus
Raven Crowking
Relique du Madde
Scott DeWar
Umbran
Rel
Piratecat
renau1g
the Jester
Rechan
Nifft
Plane Sailing
Mark


----------



## Mark CMG

Here the Colonel half jokes about half-characters -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-40.html#post4061184


----------



## Scott DeWar

you mean like half orcs, half elves and half lings?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

gave my next point to Gary (I've forgetten how many it's been


----------



## Vikarr

Can anyone tell me how many Points I have to give others before I can give him another one?


----------



## Scott DeWar

that would be post 383 that Mark CMG is refering to.


----------



## TarionzCousin

I have been looking for this quote from Gary for a while. It can be found here.



			
				Col Pladoh said:
			
		

> ...all female dwarves have luxuriant beards!


----------



## Umbran

Dice4Hire said:


> Can you feel the colonel breathing down your neck [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION] ?




I wish.  'Cause that would mean he was still breathing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dice4Hire said:


> The colonel is #6 now. Next is Umbran, 38 points ahead.
> 
> Can you feel the colonel breathing down your neck [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION] ?






Umbran said:


> I wish.  'Cause that would mean he was still breathing.




so sadly true.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Don't take a look at his profile and read the comment he wrote there, then, It is too sad.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i just gave him another point, like lucky number 13 i think.


----------



## HolyMan

Odd I was looking for a Dragonlance pic and found this...







Nice...

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

The owner of that tat (and the tat artist) needs to post here and accept the exp they rightfully deserve.


----------



## Scott DeWar

aggreed!

edit: ack! I am 3 points away from tying with the rodent of the dark!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Just gave xp 16,17,18 and the Colonel is #6 and 44 behind Umbran.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait... *looks at exp title*What the hell is a magsman?!?!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait... *looks at exp title*What the hell is a magsman?!?!




An elite group of ENworld posters.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Or according to the 1E PHB

14: Magsman - Thief 8


----------



## Dice4Hire

> xp comment above




I generally make people believe they want to give me all their xp.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Magsman = a con man of sorts.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Scott DeWar said:


> Magsman = a con man of sorts.




I prefer the term "Adventurer"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Right. sure. What ever makes your cakes. Keep telling yourself that and someday you may actually believe it!


----------



## Relique du Madde

> The options for m-us are more interesting to me than are those for most other classes. I have played a good number of fighters, but I prefer to play a PC that can whip out a spell now and again. My highest level PC is Mordenkainen, my last PC, created some five years back, is a gnome illusionist-thief, with about four levels in each class. I had some fun playing a half-orc cleric-assassin, but when he was killed the other (Evil) PCs with him simply looted his corpse and moved on...
> 
> In the play-test sessions of the Lost City of Gaxmoor module I played a straight fighter, and it was interesting, but I had to do a lot of improvisational role-playing to make it so, and many of the young gamers there were somewhat taken aback at such thespianism. Worst of all, playing in-character, I boasted to an orc chieftain that he had better comply with the group's demands for the cooperation of his force in our forthcoming attack on another band in the city...or else. That gave DM Luke Gygax all the excuse he needed to have the orcs pack up and steal away, depriving us of their help, and thefeafter our attacking and looting of the lot
> 
> Cheers,
> Gary




Today's exp went to a tale about the time honored tradition of killing off evil pc, and taking his stuff.


----------



## Mark CMG

Here's a new one to XP -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-40.html#post4060338


----------



## Scott DeWar

yet another for father of the game!


----------



## Erekose

Finally my third lot of XP for Gary


----------



## weem

Dice4Hire said:


> I generally make people believe they want to give me all their xp.




Blast!

...it worked.

--edit--

aaand I was able to hit Gary again with some xp


----------



## Whisper72

Soo... have we topped Gary out yet? He should not just be the highest level dude around, but at the maximum possible level... a suggestion of title level: God of RPG's...


----------



## jonesy

If this thread has proven anything it's that weem has a ridiculous amount of exp.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and that Danny Alcatraz is bck to being within a deci weem of reaching status of Weem. Now if he can get with in a decidalcatraz that would be good,


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> and that Danny Alcatraz is bck to being within a deci weem of reaching status of Weem. Now if he can get with in a decidalcatraz that would be good,




What type of meter do you use to measure deci-weems?


----------



## the-golem

Rhun said:


> What type of meter do you use to measure deci-weems?




A Weemometer, natch.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It works on elementery differenctial equations(SP) a sliding scale funky math principle.

weems current  xp count/10=1 deciweem.
Weem's current count * 10 = 1 dekaweem.
see?

the circutry that is used in a Weemometer is similar in design to the counter of decibells


----------



## Gulla

Finally I got around once more. Using the posts around the Colonel is now an idea stolen.


----------



## Scotley

Keep up the good work all, Umbran is only 31 away!


----------



## Rhun

Gulla said:


> Finally I got around once more. Using the posts around the Colonel is now an idea stolen.




I was just able to add some more experience too. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Scott DeWar

just added another!


----------



## A flannel shirt

The Man, The Myth, The Legend.   To the top!


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=4272]Gulla[/MENTION]:

would a deci-mate weem be a tenth of a decim-weem or a centaweem?


----------



## HolyMan

Anyone been to this thread? It is only three pages but it is funny specially near the end.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/163228-old-school-module-rob-kuntz.html

Oh and +5 to the King of RPGing 

HM


----------



## HeavensThunderHammer

I finally was able to give Gary 1 Xp again!! Woot! It sure takes long enough with an account that is not a subscription!


----------



## Mark CMG

Adding to the fervor!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Hopefully I can do 19, 20, 21 this week sometime.


----------



## Gulla

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=4272]Gulla[/MENTION]:
> 
> would a deci-mate weem be a tenth of a decim-weem or a centaweem?




I would think that a deci-mate would be a disappointment for the Weem 

If we distracted the Weem with some other sort of Mate maybe catching up would be easier?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think he already has a mate. i read his blog some time back on his websight about april the first. I guess a deci-mate is all he gets to see if he gets too busy.


----------



## Whisper72

More power to the founder...


----------



## Maldin

Wish I had seen this thread earlier. None of us would be here without the Grandmaster DM. His creativity is directly responsible for thousands of hours of memorable fun through 30 years of my life. How the heck can you even begin to repay that??!! Wish he was still with us.

Let his Enworld XP reflect his actual XP!
More XP for the Master.

Denis, aka "Maldin"
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com
Yet another website that would never have come to be with the incomparable E. Gary Gygax


----------



## A flannel shirt

*Trying to give gary more xp*

Every time I try and give Gary more XP it says I need to spread around more xp.  It seems like I've spread around a lot.  Is there a way to know how much I need to spread around?

Edit:
I found it was around 30ish.  Time for some spreading:

2nd Edit:  Maxed out my XP for the day.  Hope to get more for Gary soon!


----------



## Gulla

And another 3 XP for Gary. This run-by XP around him seem to work nicely.


----------



## Wik

Just a reminder to all you newer lads that XP you give to Gary won't count until you get your post count up to at least five posts.  So make sure you contribute to EN World, as well!  And by all means, keep doling out the XP!


----------



## A flannel shirt

Another day of "spreading" around XP and still unable to give any to Gary.


----------



## jonesy

The tide seems to be turning the other way. I expect the point is approaching where just staying in the same position in the ranking will be difficult.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I noticed that. We just need to set up a boycott on all of the top persons on xp, I guess.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> I noticed that. We just need to set up a boycott on all of the top persons on xp, I guess.



Heh. Yeah, I don't think that's going to happen. Haven't you noticed who the top people are? Besides, that might be taking the whole thing a bit too seriously.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have an idea.  We need to enlist someone with mod powers to our cause and them have them post a message on enword's new page to give xp to gary on his birthday in a few months (if the news page still exists that week.)

That or we hold a puppy hostage and post a picture saying "Fido will be put to sleep if Gary doesn't get X hundred xp by the end of two weeks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

no no no no! you leave fido out of this!


----------



## HolyMan

Relique du Madde said:


> I have an idea.  We need to enlist someone with mod powers to our cause and them have them post a message on enword's new page to give xp to gary on his birthday in a few months (if the news page still exists that week.)
> 
> That or we hold a puppy hostage and post a picture saying "Fido will be put to sleep if Gary doesn't get X hundred xp by the end of two weeks.




What about asking them (and Morrus) about during that week we do a little give to get week.

They could set it up so that everyone who gives Gary XP during his birthday week they will get 1 ENWorld gold piece. That may just be a way to get people more interested in the gold pieces here. They give to The Father of Games, and they get back - As I think Gary would want it.

Any other ideas. I'm sure we can get Gary past Umbran it's the others I think will be a hurdle hard to leap.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  We can even bill it as the Gary Gygax Appreciation Week.


----------



## Dice4Hire

HolyMan said:


> What about asking them (and Morrus) about during that week we do a little give to get week.
> 
> They could set it up so that everyone who gives Gary XP during his birthday week they will get 1 ENWorld gold piece. That may just be a way to get people more interested in the gold pieces here. They give to The Father of Games, and they get back - As I think Gary would want it.
> 
> Any other ideas. I'm sure we can get Gary past Umbran it's the others I think will be a hurdle hard to leap.
> 
> HM




I find myself pretty happy where Gary is now. HE is in the top ten, and pretty solidly there. I will continue to give him o to help him stay there. 

I do not think we need to do a rewards program for giving Gary xp.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Up to 21 given

I think I'm getting a bit faster


----------



## Scott DeWar

gave another to Gary!


----------



## Jemal

Well just found the thread, Great idea and I'll be contributing whenever possible.


----------



## Scott DeWar

welcome aboard!


----------



## Relique du Madde

When they placed the achievements on the site they made a page viewable that shows how many xp you needed to level as well as a running Talley of xp you handed out...  I think they got rid of that page.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have beenlooking for that page!


----------



## A flannel shirt

WOOT, finally able to give gary some more xp


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I have beenlooking for that page!





I never found that page. I can see how it would be helpful.


----------



## HolyMan

GAve out another. Looks like it will be tough to keep above Umbran without a big push.

Oh and found this as I was looking for a new poster...





​HM​


----------



## Maldin

HolyMan said:


> Oh and found this as I was looking for a new poster...




Awesome poster! Can't count the number of times I've used that line and watched satisfaction and confidence completely drain from the players faces, to be replaced with doubt and terror. 

Yes, Gary had >almost< caught up to Umbran (within 6 points), then Umbran gained a lead again. Umbran... stop saying cool and interesting stuff! You're spoiling the Project!  

Denis, aka "Maldin"
Maldin's Greyhawk  http://melkot.com
Loads of edition-independent Greyhawk goodness.... maps, magic, mysteries, mechanics, and more!
Including the new home of Mortellan's World of Greyhawk webcomic!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maldin said:


> Awesome poster! Can't count the number of times I've used that line and watched satisfaction and confidence completely drain from the players faces, to be replaced with doubt and terror.




It's funny when you use that for the most inane things just to troll your players.

"I'm going to head to the tavern to get drinks while everyone else is shopping for gear."
"Are you sure you want to do that?"
"Uh..  maybe not.  I'll go along with them."


----------



## Heathen72

Can I ask that if you give people XP outside of this thread that you don't call it Gary XP? Either their post is worthy of xp or it isn't, and it feels patronising, frankly, to think that someone has liked what you had to say, only to find that they were only just giving you xp as a way to give someone else XP. It's fine if it's in a thread like this that is blatantly slutting for XP (albeit in a good cause) but otherwise please don't.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have actually been trying to do that very thing, at lerast for thelast few weeks.


----------



## Heathen72

Scott DeWar said:


> I have actually been trying to do that very thing, at lerast for thelast few weeks.




Not GaryXPing people? Or slutting for XP?


----------



## A flannel shirt

The problem I'm running into is finding more posts by power levelers to give XP for so I can give Gary more xp.  This topic only has so many people.  That reminds me, I need to spread some xp.  

I'm also going to need to dive into google to find more of Gary's posts to give XP for.


----------



## Scott DeWar

spunkrat said:


> *Not GaryXPing people*? Or slutting for XP?




What i do is  look for posts to xp, such as in the 'fake terms thread' i rep those zi like and there fore I get closer to being able to xp gay again.

I already know i am an xp slut.


----------



## A flannel shirt

Wow, only 10am and I've made my 24 hour quota.

lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

you and i both. sigh


----------



## Gulla

It keeps us coming back every day. Three more for Gary today


----------



## wingsandsword

Just here paying my respects to the father of the game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

spunkrat said:


> Can I ask that if you give people XP outside of this thread that you don't call it Gary XP? Either their post is worthy of xp or it isn't, and it feels patronising, frankly, to think that someone has liked what you had to say, only to find that they were only just giving you xp as a way to give someone else XP. It's fine if it's in a thread like this that is blatantly slutting for XP (albeit in a good cause) but otherwise please don't.




I xp people for gnarly-ism, awesomness or hilarity since so few rp advice on these boards seems to apply to m&m pbps.  

I only give one free-be gary xp per person who posts in this thread, after that you need to earn it.

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## A flannel shirt

Another +1 for Gary!


----------



## Scott DeWar

and yet another for EGG! he is 7 away from Umbran at the time of this post.


----------



## Mark CMG

Ducats, florins, and crowns . . . Oh, my! - http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-40.html#post4054340


----------



## A flannel shirt

Done with my 24 quota for the day.

This time I finished at 3pm instead of 10am.

lol


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

I've done some recent Spreading for Gary.  There are SO many posts he made in those Q&A threads, it is a real treat reading them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

they sure are!


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Scott DeWar said:


> and yet another for EGG! he is 7 away from Umbran at the time of this post.




EGG has passed [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION] by one at the time of THIS post.


----------



## HolyMan

Umbran has pasted Gary by 2 at the time of this post.

It's like watching a good horse race.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

HolyMan said:


> Umbran has pasted Gary by 2 at the time of this post.
> 
> It's like watching a good horse race.




Do something about it!  You have great power!


----------



## Erekose

Finally one more XP for Gary!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Col. Playdoh is ahead by 4!


----------



## HolyMan

And only 90 away from Piratecat _*sigh*_ but less than a 100_. 
_
I can't start giving out XP till around 1 am. I really shouldn't do all my XPing for the day so late. 

HM


----------



## Dracorat

He has no status and his page says "I have a life". It'd be cool if an Admin could change the page to some links that honor him, like his site and his Wiki page and change his status to something ... just so it doesn't say "has no status".

And I gave him rep. My first ever. Now I'll get on it for others too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today's Gary XP went to Gary stating the following on  Cinco de Mayo 2005, in response to a question about Dave Anreson and if WoTC has a responsibility to inform their gamers of the DnD brand's history..



> Howdy Amigo!
> 
> As far as recognition goes, it isn't up to anyone but the individual concerned to see to that. Generaly speaking, that's why folks want their name on the works they have created and are published.
> 
> The serious student of anything will look into the history of the subject and know the "names" connected to it.
> 
> People do forget, though, and no game author should consider his name and work "immortal" eh?
> 
> Cheers,
> Gary




All I have to say is WE SHALL NEVAR FORGET THE EGG!


----------



## Gulla

3 more for Gary. He is now 81 behind PirateCat and 13 in front of Umbran


----------



## renau1g

Moar XP! Soon we shall catch the dread Piratecat and from there.... to the weem!


----------



## Scott DeWar

To the weem!!!


----------



## Gulla

Scott DeWar said:


> To the weem!!!




and Beyond!


----------



## Dice4Hire

More for Gary, I think 27 now but I have lost track


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

This push to the top is actually happenign a little quicker than I expected.


----------



## Oryan77

If the Gary handle gets enough xp to be epic level, does he have a chance of resurrecting himself? Is that what you guys secretly hope to accomplish with this task?


----------



## Rhun

I hit him again over in the Mule Love thread.


----------



## Scotley

Oryan77 said:


> If the Gary handle gets enough xp to be epic level, does he have a chance of resurrecting himself? Is that what you guys secretly hope to accomplish with this task?




That would be nice!


----------



## howandwhy99

Bumping for Gary.  May all his die rolls... uh, succeed!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oryan77 said:


> If the Gary handle gets enough xp to be epic level, does he have a chance of resurrecting himself? Is that what you guys secretly hope to accomplish with this task?



Resurrection is flawed. Its all about rolling on the reincarnation table.  That way there's a chance that he would come back as a dragon if we roll a 100.


----------



## Mark CMG

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-40.html#post4050972



> Actually it was all I could manage to keep the players from constantly chattering. Adding music to the commotion would have made DMing impossible. All of my groups have enjoyed a lot of socialization during play.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gary





Not that he's against music, of course.


----------



## SPECTRE666

XP added to Gary!


----------



## Scott DeWar

SPECTRE666 said:


> XP added to Gary!




another point for gary here too.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Col_Pladoh is currently in fifth place. Not bad, but it could be better.

I found a previously un-repped post and gave Gary 3 XP.


----------



## RPG_Tweaker

This is such a cool idea; teamwork to grant him title.

Gary is not only an icon of D&D to me, but he was also a great source of language and ancient history. He was more inspiring than any teacher I had in school. I learned organically rather than by lists and repetition.

From just the DMG I was introduced to all manner of new fascinating concepts; various forms of government, noble titles like Pfalzgraf, and a host of obscure words like dweamor, ennui, vorpal, and slattern.

Gary's not only a hero, he's kind of a guru as well.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

TarionzCousin said:


> I found a previously un-repped post and gave Gary 3 XP.




I like doing that too.


----------



## SPECTRE666

I have given out to much rep at this time. I must wait another 24 hours to rep more people. This is fun. Great way to build community and spirit! 

More XP! More XP! More XP! More XP! More XP! More XP! More XP! 

FOR GARY!


----------



## Dice4Hire

SPECTRE666 said:


> I have given out to much rep at this time. I must wait another 24 hours to rep more people. This is fun. Great way to build community and spirit!
> 
> More XP! More XP! More XP! More XP! More XP! More XP! More XP!
> 
> FOR GARY!




Yes, it is kind of fun. I sure have given out a lot more xp than before this thread started.


----------



## SPECTRE666

Hit my max for today. 

Still cant give xp to Gary again. 

What is the magic number I need to give MOAR XP to Gary?


----------



## A flannel shirt

Blast I really thought I'd be able to give Gary some XP today.

Reached my quota.  I am really close again.


----------



## SPECTRE666

As of now Gary is at 990 XP!


----------



## EYEforanEYE

Gary Gygax deserve 0 XP...

Dave Arneson is the Father of D&D.


----------



## HolyMan

EYEforanEYE said:


> Gary Gygax deserve 0 XP...
> 
> Dave Arneson is the Father of D&D.




Wish Mr. Anderson had an account here as I would like to say thank you to him as well. 

But deserves 0 XP sounds a little harsh as there are countless things out there written by Gary and I have never seen anything with Dave Anderson's name on it.

So even if your comment was correct (not sure wasn't there) Gary deserves XP for his great contribution to the game. And the great times we have all had because of his hard work.

HM


----------



## Umbran

EYEforanEYE said:


> Gary Gygax deserve 0 XP...
> 
> Dave Arneson is the Father of D&D.




The latter may be discussed at leisure in another thread if you desire.  However, the former does not follow from it - he doesn't need to be the "Father" to deserve XP.

Let us have some decorum, please, and not disparage the dead.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If Dave Arneson had an account here I would give some xp to him since all of the founding fathers of our hobby deserve xp.


That said, keep your thread crapping out of our thread.  I mean seriously being a member since 04 and to make your first post a thread crap?!?  Come on man, where's the respect?

*Mod Note:* After a mod has spoken on the subject, making a confrontation out of it is... not a wise move.  Let it be, please.  ~Umbran


----------



## A flannel shirt

+1 more for Gary

I think that takes my total to +4.


----------



## SPECTRE666

Hit my quota for the day. Was able to give xp to Gary again! Will start on page 4 of this thread tomorrow...


----------



## jonesy

This is what I've been thinking about anytime I see this thread:


----------



## A flannel shirt

EYEforanEYE said:


> Gary Gygax deserve 0 XP...
> 
> Dave Arneson is the Father of D&D.





Where is the button to take away XP?

I am not going to get into who did what.  But I agree at what is said by everyone else.  I'd give some to Dave too.  Arguing about it when they have both passed seems very ....wrong.

The best part of this power leveling of Gary isn't the XP I get from everyone else and isn't the raising of Gary to the top.  For me it is just reading his posts and enjoying the words he left behind as well as the game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

as a precautionary message, once a mod has commented in a reproving way on a posts, as seen in red, it is best to carry on. i am guessing you are new to EnWorld and may not know of this rule, so let a common member give this warning to you first.

it i9s best to simply drop the idea of the offending post.


----------



## FoxWander

HolyMan said:


> This one here is from Jan 24th 2002.
> 
> 
> And looks like the oldest.
> 
> Gary posted over 4,700 times here in Enworld.
> 
> HM




Don't know if this is posted already, but I found one earlier than that- from the day he joined. 

Gary's first post?

Sadly, I must wait 24 hours before I can hit up my find.


----------



## Relique du Madde

FoxWander said:


> Don't know if this is posted already, but I found one earlier than that- from the day he joined.
> 
> Gary's first post?
> 
> Sadly, I must wait 24 hours before I can hit up my find.




HA!  We repped each other at the same time.


----------



## A flannel shirt

Gary is at 999.

Awesome.

Does anyone know how much he was at when this all started?


----------



## FoxWander

A flannel shirt said:


> Gary is at 999.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Does anyone know how much he was at when this all started?




Well, he was 3rd level apparently so somewhere between 23 and 50 (? - whatever the cut-off is for 4th), quite the jump for so little time.  Still not high enough though!


----------



## Gulla

And those 3 XP put him over 1000.

Now we only have 30 more to catch PirateCat. Actually I'm looking forward to getting above that so I can give PC some well earned XP as well...


----------



## Scott DeWar

must spread the apple butter .. .. .. ..


----------



## Dice4Hire

Top five is pretty good.


----------



## FoxWander

Finally spread enough to rep Gary again.  But not on that first post I found- I put it on a post that was a response to me.  Not that there's anything special about it of course, Gary "talked" to a lot of people here.  But that post really drove home how special and awesome this site and the people that come here are.  The idea that a random post about an old npc's stats (go here to stand in awe of Obmi the uber-dwarf's stats) could draw a response from a creator of the game itself (!) was really cool.  It really shows something about the nature of this hobby that the man who created it still wanted to talk about random D&D nonsense with his fellow gamers throughout his whole life. 

Thanks Gary!


----------



## SPECTRE666

Hit my quota for the day! 

For Gary!


----------



## Scott DeWar

so two mostly untouched posts would be:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/2921339-post49.html

and 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/3320-post4.html

alright!


----------



## Scott DeWar

for the record, a deciweem has been hit by inflation and is now 147.8 xp.

A decitraz is 130.9 Xp. The Col. has reched the 1k Xp point and continues as he is at 1014 at the time of this post.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So a deciGax is 100 xp?  Or would that be a deciPlado?


----------



## Rel

Scott DeWar said:


> fPlease becareful to discontinue giving to the peeps with more xp the the col for that is counter productive.




I gotta say that this concept really bothers me.

Let me be clear that I'm not speaking as a moderator here, but as a long standing member of the site.  I'm eternally grateful that Gary chose to post here, that he answered my posts and those of others, and that I got the chance to game with him.  To say that I hold him in high esteem would be an understatement.  He was one of my childhood heroes and it was a childhood dream of mine to game with him.

But this has gone beyond simply honoring him and way over into gaming the XP system to force that honor as quickly as possible.  Now it's being proposed that people who are actively contributing to the site not be given XP because it is pushing the bar higher?  Far be it from me to speak for him, but I don't think Gary would approve of that sort of thinking.

I certainly know that when I get XP (and I've gotten quite a lot of it lately) that says basically "just spreading it around so I can give more to Gary" then I feel like we've lost sight of what this system is supposed to represent.  Again, I don't speak as a moderator when I say this but I'd really prefer if people would continue to look for good posts to give rep to and periodically revisit this thread and Gary's posts to push him ever forward.  And please only give XP to my posts when you think I've posted something that contributes to the site in some fashion.  Otherwise I think that we're simply propelling Gary to the top of a chart that is ultimately meaningless due to this kind of inflation and gamesmanship.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have stepped over a line- I  Acknowledge this.i Ihave taken steps to reverse this. Thank you for calling me on this.


----------



## SPECTRE666

Hit my quota for the day!


----------



## Mark CMG

*Operation: Power Level Gary*


_Our continuing mission:  To seek out old posts, to explore clever phrasing for XP gifts, to boldly game as no one as gamed before . . !_


----------



## Scott DeWar

another point for gary!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Gave a few more today. 

UP to about 30 now, I think.


----------



## Jemal

While I plan on giving to Gary when the opportunity arises, I must agree with Rel, withholding from people who deserve it is the exact opposite of what the XP system is for.


----------



## FoxWander

Jemal said:


> While I plan on giving to Gary when the opportunity arises, I must agree with Rel, withholding from people who deserve it is the exact opposite of what the XP system is for.




That is correct but, just to play devil's advocate here (although I do have a relevant point), aren't the top 4 above Gary already well aware of their awesomeness that got them there?  They are firmly entrenched at the top, and deservedly so but... are there any more deserving of the top spot than The Man himself?  Would the witty comments and great photoshops even matter without the game that inspired them?  

When a newbie first comes to the board and discovers the xp system- and they look at the rankings, they probably think "Who the hell is THAT guy at the top?"  Shouldn't their next thought be "Holy crap! That's Gary Gygax! Cool!"- instead of "What the heck is a weem?"  No offense to weem of course, he's great (as are all the Top 4) but he's no Gary Gygax.  

Ultimately- yes, give xp where xp is due- that's what it's for.  But for the Top 4, they know they're the top, and they earned their spot there, but... before you click that xp button you might legitimately ask, should they really be higher than Gary?


----------



## nedjer

FoxWander said:


> That is correct but, just to play devil's advocate here (although I do have a relevant point), aren't the top 4 above Gary already well aware of their awesomeness that got them there?  They are firmly entrenched at the top, and deservedly so but... are there any more deserving of the top spot than The Man himself?  Would the witty comments and great photoshops even matter without the game that inspired them?
> 
> When a newbie first comes to the board and discovers the xp system- and they look at the rankings, they probably think "Who the hell is THAT guy at the top?"  Shouldn't their next thought be "Holy crap! That's Gary Gygax! Cool!"- instead of "What the heck is a weem?"  No offense to weem of course, he's great (as are all the Top 4) but he's no Gary Gygax.
> 
> Ultimately- yes, give xp where xp is due- that's what it's for.  But for the Top 4, they know they're the top, and they earned their spot there, but... before you click that xp button you might legitimately ask, should they really be higher than Gary?




Oh dear! After getting told off for talking about religion and for beating up on a fellow poster, I should probably just lie low for a while. On the other hand, why not stand beside the wall with all the bullet holes in it and wrap a scarf round my head.

Never met GG, but I always thought he was a level playing field kind of guy. So I'm guessing he'd have preferred to roll 3D6 and take what came his way, instead of going for a dice pool?

Seperately, GG's contribution to RPGs as a whole was and is obviously beyond immense, but most of his 'work' wasn't done on ENWorld. Weem's contribution to a particular part/ area of roleplaying surely needn't either be seen as challenging GG's overall contribution nor be required to be subordinate to GG's ENWorld contribution?


I'll run away and hide now


----------



## Mark CMG

FoxWander said:


> give xp where xp is due





Yup.  Let's all just agree that this is the proper approach and allow Scott DeWar's unfortunate suggestion and subsequent acknowledgement the correction to stand.  There's no real need for further bad feelings to come from it.  Personally, I'll be continuing to XP Gary's former EN World interface and anyone else who I feel helps EN World become or continue to be a great site.  It's all good.


----------



## Mark CMG

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4047407-post1570.html


Gary speaks briefly to the state of common_er_ knowledge.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> for the record, a deciweem has been hit by inflation and is now 147.8 xp.
> 
> A decitraz is 130.9 Xp. The Col. has reched the 1k Xp point and continues as he is at 1014 at the time of this post.






Relique du Madde said:


> So a deciGax is 100 xp?  Or would that be a deciPlado?




economixp update:
A Deciweem has increased to 148.5 up .7 from last report

a Decitraz is now 133.5 up by 2.6

and a deci gax is now 102.4 up by 2.4 since the last report.

This has been a DeWar inter web production.


----------



## Mark CMG

The "purview" particulars. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-40.html#post4047407


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today's exp goes to an out of context Gary quote and his appreciation of Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed and a desire he had to play it with Monte.



			
				EGG said:
			
		

> I don't enjoy new D&D, but I will happily play original D&D or OAD&D when opportunity presents itself.






			
				EGG said:
			
		

> As for Monte's ARCANA UNEARTHED, I was impressed with the work because of its faciulity of using the D&D base to present a whole new and substantially different milieu. I would have very much liked to play some in it, as I did the 3E game in the long playtest of the LOST CITY OF GAXMOOR, but that wasn't possible, as the Good Mr. Cook doesn't live in the Lake Geneva area.


----------



## Scott DeWar

THIS NEWS JUST IN: The col and p cat are tied for 4th place at 1038 xp at the time of this post! ! !


----------



## Relique du Madde

Col Pladoh vs PirateCat... Round Two.

The Gelatinous Cube Strikes Back!


----------



## FoxWander

Relique du Madde said:


> Col Pladoh vs PirateCat... Round Two.
> 
> The Gelatinous Cube Strikes Back!




The Col's ahead by 2 at the moment. Can he hold the lead?



Oh, and because I can't do this via xp to Relique (have to spread some around first)...  Mule'n 2: Gelatinous Bugaloo!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gary gains a bit more ground as he is ahead by 6 at the time of this post!!


----------



## Gulla

Finally I got out enough to give again.
203 left to catch TC


----------



## Mark CMG

There is a limit to the amount of XP Gary can receive based on the number of people XPing him and his 4,756 post count.


----------



## HolyMan

Not sure on a limit but 4,756 say times just 10 people would be 47,560 XP - What lvl would that be?

And if I gave every post of his (which is the plan) - then Gary would be getting 23,780 XP from me. 

Hmmm does anyone know his favorite AD&D class I wonder what level that would make his favorite character.

Cleric: LvL 5
Druid: LvL 6
Fighter: LvL 5
Paladin: LvL 4 (221 xp from LvL 5)
Ranger: LvL 5
Magic-User: LvL 5
Illusionist: LvL 5
Thief: LvL 6
Assassin: LvL 5
Monk: LvL 5

I do so love the smell of old D&D books in the morning. 

HM


----------



## TarionzCousin

Gulla said:


> Finally I got out enough to give again.
> 203 left to catch TC



201. I just gave him 3, but someone gave me 1.

"Math is hard. Let's go shopping!"


----------



## weem

nedjer said:


> Oh dear! After getting told off for talking about religion and for beating up on a fellow poster, I should probably just lie low for a while. On the other hand, why not stand beside the wall with all the bullet holes in it and wrap a scarf round my head.
> 
> Never met GG, but I always thought he was a level playing field kind of guy. So I'm guessing he'd have preferred to roll 3D6 and take what came his way, instead of going for a dice pool?
> 
> Seperately, GG's contribution to RPGs as a whole was and is obviously beyond immense, but most of his 'work' wasn't done on ENWorld. Weem's contribution to a particular part/ area of roleplaying surely needn't either be seen as challenging GG's overall contribution nor be required to be subordinate to GG's ENWorld contribution?
> 
> I'll run away and hide now




I've hardly contributed anything here at EN World beyond a few laughs maybe, and various forum buttons/graphics. In fact, you probably should have air-quoted "contribution", haha


----------



## weem

Relique du Madde said:


> Col Pladoh vs PirateCat... Round Two.




Hmmm...







Dice? Really? I mean, seriously you... *HEY! That HURT!*


----------



## FoxWander

weem said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dice? Really? I mean, seriously you... *HEY! That HURT!*




I hope you have one of these ready for yourself! Now please go use your multi-point xp powers on one of Gary's posts so you can use that pic all the sooner (and to make up for my xp to you ).  Might I suggest this post.


----------



## AeroDm

Just became a subscriber (despite the fact that it doesn't show under my name). Question--do my XP votes update to 3x or do I have to go back and give GG additional up-votes to give him his due credit under my now more pronounced standing?


----------



## jonesy

AeroDm said:


> Just became a subscriber (despite the fact that it doesn't show under my name). Question--do my XP votes update to 3x or do I have to go back and give GG additional up-votes to give him his due credit under my now more pronounced standing?



If you were a subscriber the color of your name should have changed as well. I don't think it has taken effect. Have you tried going to the subscriber only downloads to see if you can download them?

To your question, no, you can't update previously given exp.


----------



## Relique du Madde

How long does subscriber status usually take to update?


----------



## jonesy

I have no idea. When I signed up I went on a week long holiday immediately after.


----------



## AeroDm

jonesy said:


> If you were a subscriber the color of your name should have changed as well. I don't think it has taken effect. Have you tried going to the subscriber only downloads to see if you can download them?
> 
> To your question, no, you can't update previously given exp.



Yeah, I've downloaded files and made other changes exclusive to subscribers. It has taken effect but it does not show.


----------



## jonesy

Huh. That's weird.


----------



## Dice4Hire

The change should be instantaneous. I know it was for me.

As for the new name color, you ahve to go to the groups setting nad join the subscriber group.


----------



## jonesy

Dice4Hire said:


> As for the new name color, you ahve to go to the groups setting nad join the subscriber group.



The what? I've never done anything like that.


----------



## AeroDm

I'm not too shook up about it. The colors don't bother me but I'm interested why it doesn't say "Community Supporter" beneath my name. Other than that I really just wanted the products and they are the same regardless the color of my name.


----------



## Relique du Madde

AeroDm said:


> Yeah, I've downloaded files and made other changes exclusive to subscribers. It has taken effect but it does not show.




Ninja!


----------



## Jdvn1

Seems like, really, Gary should receive an infinity-xp override. There's no reason not to xp Gary at every opportunity.


----------



## SPECTRE666

No XP 4 Gary today. I made my quota for the day. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## jonesy

weem said:


> I've hardly contributed anything here at EN World beyond a few laughs maybe, and various forum buttons/graphics. In fact, you probably should have air-quoted "contribution", haha



You should do one picture where you are running up a hill, and Gary is running behind you. You'd be throwing stuff at him to slow him down, while he's swatting them out of the sky with fireballs, lightning and magic missiles. And the things that you'd be throwing would be all of the photoshopped pictures you've posted here.


----------



## Mark CMG

Does this post by Gary seem sketchy?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4040702-post1566.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

dang it, still cant post rep gary!


----------



## SPECTRE666

Mark CMG said:


> Does this post by Gary seem sketchy?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4040702-post1566.html



Was able to give Gary some more xp and hit todays quota...


----------



## Mark CMG

SPECTRE666 said:


> Was able to give Gary some more xp and hit todays quota...





Always a good thing.


----------



## Mark CMG

New target - http://www.enworld.org/forum/4038882-post1559.html


----------



## HolyMan

Nice would like to see some of Gary's work in progress stuff. Bet he has it in a hundred different spirals just like I do. LOL

Wonder f theycoould publish a work of his unpublished works. That would be cool.

Can't XP still. But will be doing so to the post you linked.

HM


----------



## Vespucci

I am late to this party.  But I did bring dip - XP point dip!


----------



## SPECTRE666

Hit my quota for the day...


----------



## Gulla

Another three for Gary.

202 behind TC.


----------



## Scott DeWar

another one for the Grand Master of gamers


----------



## Mark CMG

I still need to pass around some XP before getting to Gary again.


----------



## SPECTRE666

Quota was met for the day. 

Should be able to rep Gary tomorrow...


----------



## Mark CMG

Another new target - http://www.enworld.org/forum/4038834-post1557.html


----------



## Relique du Madde

What was the suggested age for 1e anway?  I know AD&D 2e (Horse rider busting through door cover) stated it was 10+... but that was post Gygax.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today's xp goes to this post (in response a statement by Treebore about adventure design philosophy)



			
				E.G.G said:
			
		

> Formula writing is mediocre. Spontaneous creativity can be dreadful or masterful


----------



## Vespucci

Another XP for Gary.  Suddenly I feel less guilty for all the edition warring and RPG flaming I've done...


----------



## FoxWander

And another XP for Gary. For his first post- figured I should welcome him to the boards.


----------



## Mark CMG

FoxWander said:


> And another XP for Gary. For his first post- figured I should welcome him to the boards.





Better late than never!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, gave the new guy a welcome!


----------



## SPECTRE666

Gave the new guy some XP.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Only one to Gary today, but it is one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow...  This round went by fast!

Today's XP went to a post in which Gary stated his political views and WAS NOT Banned from his own thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

still need to spread the news about.


----------



## AeroDm

Another +3 (despite the continued non-showing of subscriber-dom...) Time to spread the xp.


----------



## Gulla

It is slow gaining, but we are getting closer to next place.


----------



## Whisper72

Must spread around and the like...


----------



## Mark CMG

Spreading, spreading and BAM!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Mark CMG said:


> Spreading, spreading and BAM!



Bam!

Gary's only 184 behind me now. 

I, for one, look forward to welcoming my new Gygaxian overlord.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Looks like a fun game.  I've joined in, too, so +5 xp.


----------



## Scott DeWar

still need to spread the xp around.


----------



## Mark CMG

Son of a BAM!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just gave Gary another point!
as of the posting of this here are the top 4


the Col.: 1128
TC: 1310
DA: 1508
The Weeminator: 1509


----------



## Gulla

We're losing pace.
Maybe we should get all giving Gary XP a Silver account...


----------



## Scott DeWar

it is summer and time for vacations or for those in construction, work is picking up a bit finally. The economic slowdown has been going on for 4 1/2 years now.


----------



## D'karr

When in doubt give XP to Gary.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> it is summer and time for vacations or for those in construction, work is picking up a bit finally. The economic slowdown has been going on for 4 1/2 years now.




They are saying California will be stuck for about 3 more years due to all our laws.


----------



## Gulla

Relique du Madde said:


> They are saying California will be stuck for about 3 more years due to all our laws.




Living in on of the top-10 most economically doped economies has a few advantages. Oil is for a small nation what EPO is for a top cyclist. Except that there is no WADA to stop us from oil-doping 

Maybe California could build an economy on sun-oil?


----------



## Pentius

I gave XP to Gary.  In Loving memory.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Gulla said:


> Maybe California could build an economy on sun-oil?




Very unlikely since our state's current government is for extremely pasty and the last governor who was a major proponent for sun oil has become a laughing stock in the eyes of the media.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It's because of HOW he used the son...errrr...sun oil!


----------



## Mark CMG

coffee and Camels


 Those were different days, eh?


----------



## Dice4Hire

Still waiting to xp Gary.


----------



## Scotley

Mark CMG said:


> coffee and Camels
> 
> 
> Those were different days, eh?




Gotta pass some XP around before I can give one for this. I must say reading this post made me wonder what happened to the "very large personal library" Gary mentioned? I'll bet it would have been more fun to explore than a 5 level dungeon. 

On a vaguely related note, I know some of his family members were avid gamers in the early days. Does anyone know if any of them are still active?


----------



## Mark CMG

Scotley said:


> Gotta pass some XP around before I can give one for this. I must say reading this post made me wonder what happened to the "very large personal library" Gary mentioned? I'll bet it would have been more fun to explore than a 5 level dungeon.
> 
> On a vaguely related note, I know some of his family members were avid gamers in the early days. Does anyone know if any of them are still active?





Many of us go to GaryCon every year and game with his family and other former TSR employees.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scotley said:


> On a vaguely related note, I know some of his family members were avid gamers in the early days. Does anyone know if any of them are still active?




That reminds me, one of the posts I was going to rep was one where he was talking about how one of the first times he had his children GM they were handing out old and treasure left and right monty haul style.


----------



## SPECTRE666

Hit today's quota.

*EDIT:*200th post!


----------



## D'karr

SPECTRE666 said:


> Hit today's quota.
> 
> *EDIT:*200th post!




Congratulations on your... achievement?


----------



## D'karr

Scotley said:


> Gotta pass some XP around before I can give one for this. I must say reading this post made me wonder what happened to the "very large personal library" Gary mentioned? I'll bet it would have been more fun to explore than a 5 level dungeon.
> 
> On a vaguely related note, I know some of his family members were avid gamers in the early days. Does anyone know if any of them are still active?




I know a lot of his "gaming" stuff was auctioned off.  I wonder if some of these "articles" went the same way.


----------



## Mark CMG

Someone was a bit "groggy" eh?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archiv...x-continuation-thread-part-ii.html#post651893


----------



## Mark CMG

D'karr said:


> I know a lot of his "gaming" stuff was auctioned off.  I wonder if some of these "articles" went the same way.





We need to find some place where those auctions are all on record.  There must be a ton of cool stuff in there.


----------



## A flannel shirt

Mark CMG said:


> We need to find some place where those auctions are all on record. There must be a ton of cool stuff in there.





As anal I am about only using glow in the dark dice I would love to own at least one d20 of Gary's.  I doubt I'd use it if I ever was able to buy one but it would be very cool.  It has been a while since I've tried to give some xp to Gary.  Time to check.


----------



## Mark CMG

A flannel shirt said:


> As anal I am about only using glow in the dark dice I would love to own at least one d20 of Gary's.  I doubt I'd use it if I ever was able to buy one but it would be very cool.  It has been a while since I've tried to give some xp to Gary.  Time to check.





That would be an excellent addition to any dice collection!


----------



## AeroDm

Has anyone figured out how many times you have to give XP before you can cycle back? It took me like two-weeks to be able to hit up Gary again (but then I don't post *that* often). 

Incidentally, at the time of this posting, Gary is at 1143 and needs 198 to seize the #3 place.


----------



## Relique du Madde

AeroDm said:


> Has anyone figured out how many times you have to give XP before you can cycle back? It took me like two-weeks to be able to hit up Gary again (but then I don't post *that* often).
> 
> Incidentally, at the time of this posting, Gary is at 1143 and needs 198 to seize the #3 place.




As mentioned before about 30 (or is it 29?)


----------



## TarionzCousin

A flannel shirt said:


> As anal I am about only using glow in the dark dice ....



[MENTION=90161]A flannel shirt[/MENTION], why do you only use glow in the dark dice? Do you not have electricity?


----------



## Relique du Madde

TarionzCousin said:


> [MENTION=90161]A flannel shirt[/MENTION], why do you only use glow in the dark dice? Do you not have electricity?




Maybe they game like this Group...







EDIT: Needed to Relink.  Chick productions apparently renumber their tract library, causing the dark dungeon's image to go dead.


----------



## TarionzCousin

relique du madde said:


> maybe they game like this group...




jealous!!!


----------



## Mark CMG

As long as they're gaming, they can't be going too far wrong.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just pointing out that it's 15 days until Gary Gygax's b-day..


----------



## Scott DeWar

I plan on making a cake in his honor.


----------



## HolyMan

chocolate marshmallow??







HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

where did you find that? did you make it? You need to post that in the thread about the weird and Photoshopped pics!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> chocolate marshmallow??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HM



I posted this in the aforementioned theread already. Just too awesome!


----------



## Scott DeWar

7 more days to Gary Gygax day!! Oh, and I got to rep point the overlord!


----------



## FoxWander

Scott DeWar said:


> 7 more days to Gary Gygax day!! Oh, and I got to rep point the overlord!




I plan to [-]kill[/-] run my group (playing with AD&D rules) through the Tomb of Horrors this weekend in his honor.


----------



## Mark CMG

3+ yesterday.  Now I have to arrange an extra XP to coincide with the B-Day.


----------



## Gulla

Finally 3 more points. Now for reading enough interesting posts to get 3 more for his birthday


----------



## Relique du Madde

I can not give Gary Exp..  I'm not sure if I should rep now and try to find the posts necessary for his B-Day rep or just hold on..


----------



## Mark CMG

Relique du Madde said:


> I can not give Gary Exp..  I'm not sure if I should rep now and try to find the posts necessary for his B-Day rep or just hold on..





You'll have four/five days to swing around again toward being able to rep him if you rep now and wish to rep on the 27th.


----------



## Gulla

Relique du Madde said:


> I can not give Gary Exp..  I'm not sure if I should rep now and try to find the posts necessary for his B-Day rep or just hold on..




4 days should be enough. And taking all chances would maximize over all XP


----------



## Mark CMG

It's time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Gygax


Here's a post to rep that he made just before his B-Day in 2003 -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/57832-gary-gygax-q-part-iv-2.html#post1031216


----------



## Whisper72

That will be a nice Bday gift...

Also understood that at GenCon there will be a fundraising for a statue for the Father of All DM's... that would be an even nicer Bday gift...


----------



## Scott DeWar

just posted my Happy birthday rep point to EGG!.


----------



## D'karr

Unfortunately, I could not rep him on his birthday.  So I'll have to rep him all other 364 days.

He is sorely missed.


----------



## Jdvn1

I can't give much, but I can give this.


----------



## D'karr

Whisper72 said:


> That will be a nice Bday gift...
> 
> Also understood that at GenCon there will be a fundraising for a statue for the Father of All DM's... that would be an even nicer Bday gift...




People that can't make it to GenCon can also donate at the main memorial fund site (linked below):

Gygax Memorial Site


----------



## Scott DeWar

so D'Karr, your eyes beheld that pic of a cake, eh?


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

The Tower of Gygax is also raising money to support the statue, plus it's a roaring good time. It's in JW Marriott, room 303, table HQ this year - it begins Thursday at 8 am and has slots every two hours after that until the last one ends at 4 am, and in previous years some DMs have kept on going! You can get in with generic event tickets and it's fun just to watch.


----------



## HolyMan

Glad to hear you are having a grand time. Roll a few dice for me. 

I have given out some Birthday XP - and thought I wasn't going to get to - I read in that one thread Gary had an open invitation to people who wished to stop by a play a game. Truly awesome.

HM


----------



## FoxWander

Unfortunately I hit my 24 hour limit before I hit my spreading-xp-quota to be able hit up Gary again- so my gift of xp will be late. 

On the other hand, the AD&D trip into Tomb of Horrors went well- although the party death count was well below what I would have liked. Only one character died (asp poison). I'd have liked at least one person to try the green mouth but they found Acererack's clue and got paranoid of anything green. 

Man, that dungeon can be brutal though. <looks up>Good going Gary!


----------



## D'karr

HolyMan said:


> Gary had an open invitation to people who wished to stop by a play a game. Truly awesome.
> 
> HM




Gary was indeed a treasure.  He was very giving with his time.


----------



## D'karr

BTW, a friend of mine always has quotes from "This day in history."  He made mention that it would be awesome if enough people requested that Gary's birthday be remembered in History.

Here's the link to their contact us section.  

Select "Website/Online Content" from the dropdown and make a comment mentioning that today July 27, is the birthday of E. Gary Gygax, the father of tabletop role-playing games, or something to that effect.

It would be tremendously cool to see this day memorialized in that way.


----------



## Mark CMG

D'karr said:


> BTW, a friend of mine always has quotes from "This day in history."  He made mention that it would be awesome if enough people requested that Gary's birthday be remembered in History.
> 
> Here's the link to their contact us section.
> 
> Select "Website/Online Content" from the dropdown and make a comment mentioning that today July 27, is the birthday of E. Gary Gygax, the father of tabletop role-playing games, or something to that effect.
> 
> It would be tremendously cool to see this day memorialized in that way.





Done and Done!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I did not get my cake made. My family is in the middle of an emergency right now-My nephew, sailor in the US navy has fallen overboard (USS BOXER) now missing for 15 hours.


----------



## Relique du Madde

D'karr said:


> BTW, a friend of mine always has quotes from "This day in history."  He made mention that it would be awesome if enough people requested that Gary's birthday be remembered in History.
> 
> Here's the link to their contact us section.
> 
> Select "Website/Online Content" from the dropdown and make a comment mentioning that today July 27, is the birthday of E. Gary Gygax, the father of tabletop role-playing games, or something to that effect.
> 
> It would be tremendously cool to see this day memorialized in that way.




This needs to be done!  If a bunch of pirate nerds can make International Pirate Day, then WE MUST do the same for Gary!


----------



## Gulla

I got the Birthday XP in just in time (that is if I sneakily use Hawaii time or some such ...)


----------



## Whisper72

Scott DeWar said:


> I did not get my cake made. My family is in the middle of an emergency right now-My nephew, sailor in the US navy has fallen overboard (USS BOXER) now missing for 15 hours.




Ouch! My best wishes to you and your family... prayers are with you all...


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I did not get my cake made. My family is in the middle of an emergency right now-My nephew, sailor in the US navy has fallen overboard (USS BOXER) now missing for 15 hours.




Any news yet?


----------



## Relique du Madde

There was...  look in the Talking the Talk forum.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thank you Relique. 
His father sent info on the services for a church in Nashville. i will try and find the link and post it in my other thread.


----------



## Erekose

Phew, finally managed to give Gary more XP - how much longer before he reaches Level 20?


----------



## Mark CMG

Stefan Pokorny volunteers to sculpt the Gygax Memorial


----------



## Whisper72

Good news!!


----------



## FoxWander

Finally managed to give out enough to bump Gary again- but I think I just bumped him to level 19 (1200 pts), Grandfather of Assassins!


----------



## Dice4Hire

After a bit of a hiatus, xped Gary today. Only one point instead of three, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, here is where we are:

Dannyalcatraz 1678
weem 1538
TarionzCousin 1394
Col_Pladoh 1201


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, here is where we are:
> 
> Dannyalcatraz 1678
> weem 1538
> TarionzCousin 1394
> Col_Pladoh 1201






Can we close the gap by GM's Day (March Fo(u)rth)?


----------



## Scott DeWar

477 plus what ever Danny gathers. Might be tricky, but doable. 6 months and a few days.


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> 477 plus what ever Danny gathers.





I think we all know by now that Danny will give as good as he gets.


----------



## TarionzCousin

FoxWander said:


> Finally managed to give out enough to bump Gary again- but I think I just bumped him to level 19 (1200 pts), *Grandfather of Assassins!*



Good. It was lonely being the only Assassin on this board. My backlog of people to assassinate is huge!

+3 to Gary today.


----------



## Mark CMG

TarionzCousin said:


> Good. It was lonely being the only Assassin on this board. My backlog of people to assassinate is huge!





To take out the sources, you could outsource the out-takes. )




TarionzCousin said:


> +3 to Gary today.





Nice! (must spread . . .  )


----------



## AeroDm

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, here is where we are:
> 
> Dannyalcatraz 1678
> weem 1538
> TarionzCousin 1394
> Col_Pladoh 1201



I think it is worth pointing out how impressive the contribution of the folks still above Gary are as well. Over 8 months of people working to get Gary XP (deservedly so) and there are still posters hundreds of XP ahead. It is a noteworthy achievement.


----------



## FoxWander

Since I recently finished a Statistics class for college I decided to go ultra-nerd and chart the xp gains of Gary and the other board leaders.  On the vague schedule of "whenever the frak I think of it" I've recorded the xp of the top four and the date a few times since late July. At any rate, this half-arsed project of mine shows that, at current rates, Gary will never overtake the other three! 

Since 28 Jul Gary has gained 14 xp while Tarionzcousin has gained 28 and Dannyalcatraz has gained 66! Weem has only gained 10 (no xp at all last week) but I wouldn't expect that to stay. So unless WAY more people jump on the power-leveling bandwagon the best we'll do is keep Gary at 4th place.


----------



## Mark CMG

FoxWander said:


> So unless WAY more people jump on the power-leveling bandwagon the best we'll do is keep Gary at 4th place.





We need to activate the HIVE (old and new) to the cause.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mark CMG said:


> We need to activate the HIVE (old and new) to the cause.




Most of the group that existed between 2007 up until the Fru-pocalypse and beyond seems to have either scattered to the wind, became MIA, or never existed.


----------



## Mark CMG

Relique du Madde said:


> Most of the group that existed between 2007 up until the Fru-pocalypse and beyond seems to have either scattered to the wind, became MIA, or never existed.





I miss Sybil (and the 16 XP per day it would bring).


----------



## Scott DeWar

perhaps you should get a trumpet and play reveille.


----------



## Gulla

Scott DeWar said:


> perhaps you should get a trumpet and play reveille.




I think that remark is out of tune.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Gulla said:


> I think that remark is out of tune.




But it was well played.


----------



## Gulla

Relique du Madde said:


> But it was well played.



If we don't stop in time it will fall flat. That would look bad for players like us who are usually sharp.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hate to horn in on this and drum up my own beat, but the unnamed one did orchestrate his own ending.


----------



## Scott DeWar

maxed out on giving for today- restart tomorrow


----------



## Mark CMG

Poppa G was discussing methods of material delivery here -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archiv...x-continuation-thread-part-ii.html#post651919


XP = delivered!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know it's a bad pun... but what the hell... What was your OG (Original Gygaxian) product?

Mine, was probably AD&D 1e DMG, Monster Manual, and Player's Handbook since I received a bunch of books from my brother back in the mid 1990s (after I started playing AD&D 2e).

However, the first thing I ever purchased that he wrote was probably the _Gary Gygax World Builder._


----------



## Mark CMG

The three little booklets in the white box (O)D&D though a friend had the woodgrain box when we all started.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A D & D PHB

Ampersand added to Appease [MENTION=10479]Mark CMG[/MENTION]


----------



## FoxWander

I got pretty much the whole AD&D set: PHB, DMG, MM, MM2, FF, DD (w/ Cthulhu/Melnibonean), and a big stack of modules off a friend for 20 bucks back in 1984 thanks to Patricia Pulling!  His Mom got the idea that D&D was "the Devil's work" and made him get rid off all his books. Bad deal for him- good day for me! 

My first in-store purchase after that was the World of Greyhawk boxed set and the Unearthed Arcana a few months later.


----------



## Mark CMG

What an artful dodger!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archiv...x-continuation-thread-part-ii.html#post652549


----------



## Pentius

Took me a while to spread it around enough.  Perhaps I ought to be more generous.


----------



## Scotley

Relique du Madde said:


> I know it's a bad pun... but what the hell... What was your OG (Original Gygaxian) product?




Bought a shiny new AD&D DMG hot off the presses along with some of those crappy TSR dice a little over 30 years ago. I discovered D&D about the time the DMG was published. I had only played a couple of sessions with a friend's college age older brother and I was eager to try DMing. I spent a carefully amassed hoard that I had been saving for a model tank or battle ship.


----------



## Mark CMG

The quest continues!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archiv...x-continuation-thread-part-ii.html#post652555


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> A D & D PHB
> 
> Ampersand added to Appease [MENTION=10479]Mark CMG[/MENTION]





I am pleased & appeased.


----------



## Gulla

I'm far too busy, but today I got another 3 XP in


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mark CMG said:


> I am pleased & appeased.




good to hear!



Gulla said:


> I'm far too busy, but today I got another 3 XP in




good to hear!


----------



## Roland55

I thought about this quite awhile before I finally 'came around.'

Don't think this would matter much to him, but I've discovered that it does matter to me.  

Basically, a tip of the hat to a fine man.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, here we are in the power level results!


		Code:
	

Dannyalcatraz 	1733 (1678)
weem 	1538 (1538)
TarionzCousin 	1410 (1394)
Col_Pladoh 	1240 (1201)

Umbran 	1181
Piratecat 	1101
Morrus 	1083
RangerWickett 	935
MerricB 	929
the Jester 	926
Kamikaze Midget 	912
jonesy 	879
Wik 	876
Theo R Cwithin 	862
Scott DeWar (ME!) 	853


So He is only 170 behind T. C. Keep up the good work!

compared with this from 2 weeks ago:



Scott DeWar said:


> ok, here is where we are:
> 
> Dannyalcatraz 1678
> weem 1538
> TarionzCousin 1394
> Col_Pladoh 1201


----------



## Relique du Madde

You just had to stop at yourself and not continue down three steps.  

On a side note, 18 xp more and both RavenCrowKing and klaus are going down.


----------



## Wik

Holy.  I can't believe how much work has gone into this.  I have to admit, I'm kind of proud to see that what began as a spur of the moment post has such momentum and is getting surprisingly close to coming to fruition.  

Keep up the good work, everyone!  And remember to browse through Gary's old posts, even if it isn't just for XP purposes.  There's a lot of really good stuff in there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> You just had to stop at yourself and not continue down three steps.
> 
> On a side note, 18 xp more and both RavenCrowKing and klaus are going down.




Raven Crowking 	842
Klaus 	842
Relique du Madde 	825 

How's that?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> Raven Crowking 	842
> Klaus 	842
> Relique du Madde 	825
> 
> How's that?




Winning.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Good thing Gary posted so much on the forums. Lotta posts to xp.

Gave him a +1 today.


----------



## Living Legend

I can't tell you how many times I've seen this thread, and for some reason I always assumed it was about finding the right "power level" Gary Gygax had intended the game to be played at.  I have no idea why.

Finally today I actually came on here and checked it out, and I'm glad I did.  Sorry I couldn't contribute sooner, but I see the project has worked wonders.  He was level 19 when I just checked, not sure I've seen many higher than that.

Great thread idea for a great man


----------



## Roland55

FoxWander said:


> Since I recently finished a Statistics class for college I decided to go ultra-nerd and chart the xp gains of Gary and the other board leaders.  On the vague schedule of "whenever the frak I think of it" I've recorded the xp of the top four and the date a few times since late July. At any rate, this half-arsed project of mine shows that, at current rates, Gary will never overtake the other three!
> 
> Since 28 Jul Gary has gained 14 xp while Tarionzcousin has gained 28 and Dannyalcatraz has gained 66! Weem has only gained 10 (no xp at all last week) but I wouldn't expect that to stay. So unless WAY more people jump on the power-leveling bandwagon the best we'll do is keep Gary at 4th place.




Fear not.  More should be joining.

I sent out notes to about 20 folks I gamed with in those old, old days.  At least a few will show up here and join in.

Hmm.  I see one is living in Singapore.

EDIT:  Well, that's all the system will allow me to do ... today.


----------



## Scott DeWar

for [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION]:
Need to spread more peanut butter and jelly before giving any more sammiches.


----------



## FoxWander

Roland55 said:


> Fear not.  More should be joining.
> 
> I sent out notes to about 20 folks I gamed with in those old, old days.  At least a few will show up here and join in.
> 
> Hmm.  I see one is living in Singapore.
> 
> EDIT:  Well, that's all the system will allow me to do ... today.




Good to hear- cause looking at the chart it's going to take a lot to overtake Danny.  He's gaining on TC and Weem though.


----------



## Roland55

This shouldn't be so far down ...


----------



## Mark CMG

A comment on Dragon Bedding (for slumber, not an activity  ) -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archiv...x-continuation-thread-part-ii.html#post652566


----------



## Roland55

Back to the top with ye!

Excellent.  A few more XP for G.


----------



## FoxWander

Mark CMG said:


> A comment on Dragon Bedding (for slumber, not an activity  ) -




"Next up on the Greyhawk X-Games... Dragon Bedding!! Let's see who's man enough to win this one!"


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary adds to Appendix N?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archiv...x-continuation-thread-part-ii.html#post652576


----------



## Scott DeWar

re:


> Mark CMG:
> 
> When I asked "What's the Spread?" that's not what I meant!



I really must spread some more xp so i can xp Mark CMG back for this! I lughed -REALLY laughed!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> Ok, here we are in the power level results!
> [sblock=last report]
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dannyalcatraz 	1733 (1678)
> weem 	1538 (1538)
> TarionzCousin 	1410 (1394)
> Col_Pladoh 	1240 (1201)
> 
> Umbran 	1181
> Piratecat 	1101
> Morrus 	1083
> RangerWickett 	935
> MerricB 	929
> the Jester 	926
> Kamikaze Midget 	912
> jonesy 	879
> Wik 	876
> Theo R Cwithin 	862
> Scott DeWar (ME!) 	853
> 
> 
> So He is only 170 behind T. C. Keep up the good work!
> 
> compared with this from 2 weeks ago:






Scott DeWar said:


> Raven Crowking 	842
> Klaus 	842
> Relique du Madde 	825
> 
> How's that?



[/sblock]
The spread


		Code:
	

Dannyalcatraz	      1743   +10
weem	              1539   +1
TarionzCousin	      1424   +14
[color=green]Col_Pladoh	      1251   +11[/color]
Umbran	              1188   +7
Piratecat	              1120   +19
Morrus	              1088   +5
RangerWickett	        959   +24
MerricB	                929   NC
the Jester	                927   +1
Kamikaze Midget	924   +12
jonesy	                888   +9
Wik                   	887   +9
Theo R Cwithin   	867   +5
Scott DeWar  (ME!)    	858   +5
Klaus 	                850   +8
Raven Crowking 	842   NC
Relique du Madde	833   +8


Keep on trucking the Gygax machine!

ps: we might want to give Weem condolence xp for being too busy to post awesonenesses!!


----------



## D'karr

This is such an awesome project.  I really wish he was still around to see it.  He was such a presence on these boards.


----------



## Scotley

D'karr said:


> This is such an awesome project.  I really wish he was still around to see it.  He was such a presence on these boards.




I've always thought of EN World as an upper demi-plane, perhaps he can see us from whatever higher plane he aspired too...


----------



## Relique du Madde

D'karr said:


> This is such an awesome project.  I really wish he was still around to see it.  He was such a presence on these boards.




Time and space are but a human construct that only applies to the material plane.  Gary now resides in the gamer equivalent of Valhalla, our rules don't apply to him, thus he can see our efforts.


----------



## Pentius

There are way too many people in this thread that I can't XP again yet


----------



## nedjer

Pentius said:


> There are way too many people in this thread that I can't XP again yet




And that includes me, as regardless of the original intention it's obvious that:


this thread can never create a permanent or persistent tribute
a tribute would be something like a prominent sticky thread that collected the best GG posts
it's maybe doubtful that the dude would have considered celebrity XPs for trivial posts as comparable to recognising his genuine achievements
Consequently, this thread seems increasingly demeaning towards the great man, as his status is systematically reduced from gaming guru to the celebrity for celebrity's sake status of a Paris Hilton. So, is this thread really about a tribute, or simply well on the way to an exercise in collective self-aggrandisement?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pentius said:


> There are way too many people in this thread that I can't XP again yet




I know what you mean


----------



## Scott DeWar

nedjer said:


> And that includes me, as regardless of the original intention it's obvious that:
> 
> 
> this thread can never create a permanent or persistent tribute
> a tribute would be something like a prominent sticky thread that collected the best GG posts
> it's maybe doubtful that the dude would have considered celebrity XPs for trivial posts as comparable to recognising his genuine achievements
> Consequently, this thread seems increasingly demeaning towards the great man, as his status is systematically reduced from gaming guru to the celebrity for celebrity's sake status of a Paris Hilton. So, is this thread really about a tribute, or simply well on the way to an exercise in collective self-aggrandisement?



it is not the destination, but rather the journy that gets  you there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

no! really, these are authentic charts:

EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine: Your Daily RPG Magazine

that is the page i am citing.


----------



## nedjer

Scott DeWar said:


> no! really, these are authentic charts:
> 
> EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine: Your Daily RPG Magazine
> 
> that is the page i am citing.




Oops! I wasn't trying to imply you fabricated the data - more that you like the look of a well-made chart


----------



## nedjer

"Piffle" LMAO twice 

So you'd be selling me this on the basis that it's really a form of gameplay and participants are playing in homage to GG.

Sweet, but I'm looking for the roleplaying angle and asking myself - are they really dressed in the full Gandalf before they sit down to post in this thread?

. . . And if so, I'm guessing we're down to the bit parts and I'd have to grow hair on my feet to join in


----------



## Mark CMG

nedjer said:


> "Piffle" LMAO twice
> 
> So you'd be selling me this on the basis that it's really a form of gameplay and participants are playing in homage to GG.
> 
> Sweet, but I'm looking for the roleplaying angle and asking myself - are they really dressed in the full Gandalf before they sit down to post in this thread?
> 
> . . . And if so, I'm guessing we're down to the bit parts and I'd have to grow hair on my feet to join in





"Selling?"  "No! For I was talking aloud to myself. A habit of the old: they choose the wisest person present to speak to; the long explanations needed by the young are wearying."


----------



## Steel_Wind

When this whole thing started, I think I had among the most XP on the forums  Only Weem had more than me at the time.

_Fast forward a year and... 
_
*Zoom* Who was that guy going past me? Oh. Him. Dat's okay then 

Very well. I'll throw down some Silver XP to speed the good man on his way.


----------



## Scott DeWar

nedjer said:


> Oops! I wasn't trying to imply you fabricated the data - more that you like the look of a well-made chart




Oh! i understand now! *snort* that is funny. Actually i hate making charts! i just do it in honor of grandmaster of DMs Gary Gygax.


----------



## Scott DeWar

another point given to The Gary!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/651300-post9.html


----------



## FoxWander

nedjer said:


> Oops! I wasn't trying to imply you fabricated the data - more that you like the look of a well-made chart




[CheesyAccent=Aussie]You call that a chart? THIS is a chart![/CheesyAccent]


----------



## Relique du Madde

nedjer said:


> And that includes me, as regardless of the original intention it's obvious that:
> 
> 
> this thread can never create a permanent or persistent tribute
> a tribute would be something like a prominent sticky thread that collected the best GG posts
> it's maybe doubtful that the dude would have considered celebrity XPs for trivial posts as comparable to recognising his genuine achievements



Nothing on this side of creation is permanent for even the largest monument man has created will be destroyed when the Sun goes super nova and then turns into a black whole which devours everything between here and pluto.

Also, I don't give celebrity xp, nor do I worship the ground they walk on.  

I give Gary tribute in the form of xp because he created the game that opened the floodgates that lead to the RPG industry, and stated many interesting opinions. 

For disclosure sake, even though my older brother played AD&D 1e, the first rpg I played was a Palladium game.  After playing in several Palladium solo games, I was then invited into a AD&D 2e game. 

Now you may be wondering, if I Would give Sembiedia xp because his rule set was my introduction into gaming?  No, because unlike Gary, every fan interaction I've read from Sembiedia tended to be negative side and someone who seems to be as much of a stand up guy as Gary was is more deserving of the post humerus xp honor.


----------



## Relique du Madde

FoxWander said:


> [CheesyAccent=Aussie]You call that a chart? THIS is a chart![/CheesyAccent]




I agree, it needs more saucy tarts and slovenly trulls.


----------



## Gulla

Part of the effect of this thread and the tribute (for me) is that it gets me back into giving out XP to all the other deserving posters as well, and hunting for the small pearls of wisdom in the forums. So Gary still helps motivate me and lead me to new ideas and inspirations. Which I find well worth more XP.

So another 3 added to the pile.


----------



## nedjer

FoxWander said:


> [CheesyAccent=Aussie]You call that a chart? THIS is a chart![/CheesyAccent]




You call that a chart? THIS is a chart!


----------



## nedjer

Gulla said:


> the small pearls of wisdom in the forums.




This is where you lost me dudes. Where is the pearl of wisdom in, e.g.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/651300-post9.html

Not a million miles away from equally critical knowledge like what _Ms. Hilton was doing yesterday evening..._

*Mod Edit:*  Dude, we don't require that you find every word to be a veritable jewel, but we do ask that you avoid scatological analogies.  Thanks.  ~Umbran


----------



## Gulla

nedjer said:


> This is where you lost me dudes. Where is the pearl of wisdom in, e.g.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/651300-post9.html
> 
> Not a million miles away from equally critical knowledge like what _Ms. Hilton was doing yesterday evening..._




Well, I didn't say I hunted down the pearls of wisdom from Gary. I simply hunt down a new post of his each time I have found 30 or so pearls worthy of XP in the rest of the forums.

Basically this initiative have made me use XP a lot more when I like a post as a quick "thanks" or "That was nice" rather than sitting on my XP like Scrooge giving it out only for the absolutely brilliant.

I think the World in general, and ENWorld as an extension, would benefit greatly if we all could be better at giving out small positive reinforcement (like XP on a post we like) all the time 

So there you see. (I think) I'm becoming a (slightly) better person from this initiative and spending a little effort finding other posters who deserve XP so I can givie Gary XP again. A nice positive feedback loop, and I like to think that I improve (very slightly) the day of other posters I give XP to. 

*Mod Edit:*  Sorry, but I had to remove the scatology.  ~Umbran


----------



## Mark CMG

nedjer said:


> This is where you lost me dudes.





And yet, here you are.



Seriously, anyone is welcome to join in the fun project of making Poppa G the top XP guy on EN World in memorium of his progenitor status with tabletop RPGs, that thus allowed this site to exist in a sense, but I'm not sure repeated posting to get others to justify their involvement counts as joining in.




nedjer said:


> Not a million miles away from equally critical knowledge like what_Ms. Hilton was doing yesterday evening..._





Is this a figurative manifestation of threadcrapping?


Mod Edit:  Please pardon the edit.  Just removing the scatology.  ~Umbran


----------



## Roland55

A happy side effect of this noble effort ...

I am reading far more ENWorld than ever before.  There's some "good stuff" in here!


----------



## Scott DeWar

need to spread the apple butter before toasting Fox wanderer for the real charts.


----------



## Whisper72

Apple butter... hmmm....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Even I render unto Gygax the XP that are Gygax's.


----------



## nedjer

OK I found a tribute I like  The Grim Reaper's got no chance


----------



## Roland55

Three more XP for Col Pladoh.

It's a good day.


----------



## nedjer

This one is OKish too. Yet to find one that kind of maps his achievements. 

Crying need for a cartoon come infographic that could be blogged far and wide - inventor modern RPGs, prolific author . . .


----------



## Mark CMG

Here's a new place to add XP -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archiv...x-continuation-thread-part-ii.html#post651300


----------



## Scott DeWar

huh, I see I have already been there!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today's xp was given to the explanation of the origins of the Monk class titles..


> All of the titles for the Monk Class were taken unabashedly from mah jjong, one of my favorite games. As flowers are honors tiles, delicate and beautiful, I thought it fitted well with an Eastern aesthetic martial artist, the object belying his actual prowess.
> 
> Heh,
> Gary


----------



## Scott DeWar

nice! always wondered about that.


----------



## Roland55

Mah Jjong?  Who knew!!


----------



## FoxWander

*Sunday stats update*

The Colonel gained a lot of ground this week but dropping even more from the surge 2 weeks ago.  He's gaining on 3rd but it's still a long way off.  And first keeps pulling farther away.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think the weeminator is just biding his time.


----------



## Roland55

No posts since Monday??

Well, no time to say more.  I've got to go "Gary up."


----------



## Scott DeWar

been busy with work!


----------



## Gulla

Finally again. This "work" thing is ruining my contributions


----------



## Mark CMG

Relique du Madde said:


> Today's xp was given to the explanation of the origins of the Monk class titles..





Nice splaining.


----------



## Roland55

Getting close to another Gary power up.

Things are pretty quiet in this Thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Its best that its quiet with some spread out pointing towards posts which Gary was given xp for then the usual thread crapping that tends to happen every two months.

What I find annoying is when I don't have xp to give and I keep finding posts of gary's I want to rep (since I always forget where those posts are located when it comes time to rep).


----------



## Mark CMG

Relique du Madde said:


> I always forget where those posts are located when it comes time to rep





Drop a link or two here so we can all find quick and excellent places to XP.  That's often why I link here.  If you notice, most of the time when I first link to a post I haven't yet given it XP.  That's because I have tried and found out I couldn't but wanted to come back to the post later.


----------



## FoxWander

*Stats update*

Little or no gains for  TC and Weem give The Colonel another chance to catch up- but Danny gains just a little bit more.


----------



## Roland55

Can't have this on the second page.

Besides ... about time for another Gary intervention.  

[There!! Success.]


----------



## Dice4Hire

This thread really needs more than a half-dozen people paying attention to it.


----------



## Gronin

Roland55 said:


> No posts since Monday??
> 
> Well, no time to say more.  I've got to go "Gary up."




I hope you don't mind but I am going to steal what should be the new rallying cry.  Everytime I give XP ---- it will be "Gary Up"

You may have started something here.


----------



## Mark CMG

Roland55 said:


> Can't have this on the second page.
> 
> Besides ... about time for another Gary intervention.
> 
> [There!! Success.]





Did you mean a Garyvention?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mark CMG said:


> Did you mean a Garyvention?




That is a good one! I like that!


----------



## Roland55

Mark CMG said:


> Did you mean a Garyvention?




I can live with that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Roland55 said:


> A happy side effect of this noble effort ...
> 
> I am reading far more ENWorld than ever before.  There's some "good stuff" in here!





the above post is all the reason this thread needs to exist!


----------



## Gulla

Are we slowing down significantly?
Everyone should give Gary at least one XP!

(3 more given. At least I'm up to once a week again.)


----------



## nedjer

You guys should find rich pickings in here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

got gary up today!!


----------



## FoxWander

Forgot to update on Sunday.  Guess I'll wait another tenday to re-update.

The Colonel continues to gain on the third spot but number one pulls ever further away.  Gary needs another birthday boost!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Do you think we can convince people if we offered cake?


----------



## Gulla

Relique du Madde said:


> Do you think we can convince people if we offered cake?




We could try getting Fox to use a Pie chart to make sure the cake isn't a lie.


----------



## Mark CMG

Talkin' bout level limts. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/76849-gary-gygax-q-part-vi.html#post1365059


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What I need is for enough people to to make posts I'm willing to shell out XP for- the past 3 times I've tried to XP the Col., I get that "You must spread..." message.

SOMEBODY BE WITTY!  _*NOW!*_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

BTW, I don't think anyone is keeping track of this, but I wouldn't be surprised to find the OP in this thread had the most XP for a single post.  It's practically a page in and of itself.


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What I need is for enough people to to make posts I'm willing to shell out XP for- the past 3 times I've tried to XP the Col., I get that "You must spread..." message.
> 
> SOMEBODY BE WITTY!  _*NOW!*_





"You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little [frak]ed up maybe, but I'm [supposed to be] funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to [frak]in' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?" - Pesci from the upcoming movie _Goodposters_


----------



## FoxWander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What I need is for enough people to to make posts I'm willing to shell out XP for- the past 3 times I've tried to XP the Col., I get that "You must spread..." message.
> 
> SOMEBODY BE WITTY!  _*NOW!*_




_Fine!_

Two guys walk into a bar- you'd think the second one would've ducked.

-or-

A nun, a priest, and a rabbi walk into a bar and the bartender says, "What is this? A joke!"

-Ok, one more...

How many surrealists does it take to screw in a light bulb?

A fish!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> "You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little [frak]ed up maybe, but I'm [supposed to be] funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to [frak]in' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?" - Pesci from the upcoming movie _Goodposters_




Curse you Mark CMG!  You too have been too recently XPed by myself!


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Curse you Mark CMG!  You too have been too recently XPed by myself!





I can take a P but it's the X I'll have to bear . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

A horse walks into a bar and the bartender ssay,"hey what with the long face?!"

What? you want another one?

A dusty cowboy leads his horse to the bar, orders a whiskey for himself and a beer for his horse. The bartender asks, "Yeah, but can you make him drink?"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> SOMEBODY BE WITTY!  _*NOW!*_




One needs not to when there is an expert at your disposal. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McDfLkLqJAE]Duel from Mark of Zorro (1940) (plot spoilers) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Finally able to XP Gary today...no thanks to YOU people!


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Finally able to XP Gary today...no thanks to YOU people!






"You people?"  I believe you mean "You FUNNY people?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well here I am now. You can start the cycle all over again!


----------



## Roland55

How did this get way down here?

It's a plot.  But ... goblin or kobold?


----------



## Scott DeWar

A horse trots up into a diner, sees a duck behind the counter. 

"Waddle you have?" asks the duck.

"How's the blue plate special today?" asks the horse

"Not all that its quacked up to be." is the reply.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Who pays the bill?




they will just wing it before the horse decides to hoof it.


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> they will just wing it before the horse decides to hoof it.





Is this starting to head south?


----------



## Roland55

Just Gary'd-up again.

Felt mighty good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Roland55 said:


> How did this get way down here?
> 
> It's a plot.  But ... goblin or kobold?



a grave plot, perhaps?


----------



## Gulla

Scott DeWar said:


> a grave plot, perhaps?




*ouch*
Where did you dig up that pun?

(And since it is October:
Anyone know what you get if you divide the circumference of a pumpkin with the diameter?)


----------



## Relique du Madde

We need to start looking for Holloween themed Gary Posts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gulla said:


> *ouch*
> Where did you dig up that pun?






I leave no stone unturned when I vault into this soliloquies as such as this. When I stirrup a lot of dust, I usually end up coffin a lot though. But fear not, I will bridle my tongue so I will not saddle you with a lot of boring monolog.



> (And since it is October:
> Anyone know what you get if you divide the circumference of a pumpkin with the diameter?)




pumpkin pi!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> We need to start looking for Halloween themed Gary Posts.



do we have a ghost of a chance, or should we give up and go watch the wraith of con?


----------



## FoxWander

Relique du Madde said:


> We need to start looking for Holloween themed Gary Posts.



I'm sure we can scare up a few of those.  

In the mean time, here are the latest rankings.  Not much action from our middle two contenders, but things are shaking where it counts as The Colonel gains TWICE the xp of the Beyond-Epic-One!!  That's the kind of momentum we need here.  At this rate Gary will be on top in no time*!




*if by "no time" one means just under a year from now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Now that is good news! it looks like TC and Weem are with in reach!!


----------



## jonesy

For three years now (un)reason has been reviewing Dragon Magazine here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/239789-lets-read-entire-run-137.html#post5703412

He began with Strategic Review, has completely passed Dragon's TSR era, and is now well into the WotC issues. Today he reached #250.

That's a huge amount of work for one person, and I am sure that a lot more people than just the few who have been posting on the thread have been using it as a resource.

Just a suggestion, but it would be nice if everyone here surprised him with a round of congratulations (and exp) for reaching Dragon #250.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> For three years now (un)reason has been reviewing Dragon Magazine here:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/239789-lets-read-entire-run-137.html#post5703412
> 
> He began with Strategic Review, has completely passed Dragon's TSR era, and is now well into the WotC issues. Today he reached #250.
> 
> That's a huge amount of work for one person, and I am sure that a lot more people than just the few who have been posting on the thread have been using it as a resource.
> 
> Just a suggestion, but it would be nice if everyone here surprised him with a round of congratulations (and exp) for reaching Dragon #250.



great idea and done!


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary talks LotR


Gary Up!


----------



## Dice4Hire

And the crowd waving torches and pitchforks yells, "XP him! Xp Him!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just xp gary! WOOT!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

More XP for Gary!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today's xp goes to a post in a long series of posts made on Gary's last Halloween about units of measurement in which Gary stated the obvious...




			
				Gary Gygax said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 12 is a better base than 1o as it is divisible by 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, and 12 rather than only 1, 2, 5, and 10.
> 
> Cheerio,
> Gary




Lovers of all things metric, suck on that.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Stick with the one true way. Roman Numbers.


----------



## Mark CMG

Gotta spread the love to XP the champ!


----------



## FoxWander

Maybe I'll stick with a ten day schedule on updating this.  Unfortunately it's bad news.  After a brief gain by the Colonel it looks like DA is back to being "awesome" and "interesting" (the bastard!).  

Sigh... wouldn't it be nice if everyone who originally posted in this thread came back and XP'd Gary again.  Imagine a boost from ALL those people who XP'd Wik for starting this?!  

Of course, I'd settle for just having the time to troll the boards for XP worthy threads so I could Gary up again myself.


----------



## Scott DeWar

However i wish to p[oint out that the gap between the Col and Tc is sliding closed with the col.'s advancement!


----------



## Gargoyle

19th level, time to bump this thread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Somebody- give Gary some XP..._*STAT!*_


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Somebody- give Gary some XP..._*STAT!*_





And one could do so here -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/3863313-post1213.html

Where Gary proffers that pig-faced orcs might have been portrayed as a bit too porcine.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry, my defib still needs charging up.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Was able to xp Gary again. It has been a while.


----------



## Scott DeWar

geeze, I can't even xp Dice4hire. blah!


----------



## Mark CMG

We could all thank Echohawk - http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/294311-oriental-adventures-collectors-guide.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

The col is 103 away from TC!


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> The col is 103 away from TC!





Or, perhaps, only a hundoh . . .


----------



## Jools

I guess there was no luck finding a Dave Arneson account then? Would sure be nice to extend the honour to both authors.


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary draws a line here - http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-31.html#post3865081


Gary Up!


----------



## Wiseblood

So we've gone 14 levels since January. Please  folks let us get Gary to 20 by New Years.


----------



## Mark CMG

Sympathy for the furlong - http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-31.html#post3865101


Hmmm . . . Must spread it around before . . . 


*edit* Done and done.  Gary Up!


----------



## Mark CMG

XPable - http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/239789-lets-read-entire-run.html


----------



## Erekose

Feels like each time takes longer than the last but just managed to give more XP for Gary!


----------



## weem

Mark CMG said:


> Sympathy for the furlong - http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-31.html#post3865101...
> 
> ...Gary Up!




My last post here on EN World was 2 months ago, but I thought I would drop in and "Gary Up"!

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## TarionzCousin

I just gave Gary 3 xp. As of this post, he is only 87 xp behind me. 

I don't know how far away from Level 20 he is, but we'll get him there.


----------



## Roland55

Gary'd up again!!  That's +3 XP ... must be getting close to TarionzCousin now.

This was getting way too far down the page ...

Have you "Gary'd up" today?


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Mark CMG

XP-worthy = cyderak's continuing updates to this thread, IMO -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/press-...finder-minis-paizo-wizkids-2.html#post5734704


----------



## Mark CMG

Another XP-worthy candidate -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...little-goat-pass-micro-adventure-11-27-a.html


----------



## Keenberg

I doubt anyone has given me XP recently.... nudge nudge, wink wink, say no more, say no more! Recharge your XP for gary by laying it on me here. I ain't scared. 

LET'S LEVEL GARY!


----------



## Mark CMG

Proud Poppa G - http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/193204-gary-gygax-q-part-xiii-31.html#post3867318


----------



## Wiseblood

Getting down to the wire Gary is 19th. We've got 16 days left in the year.


----------



## Mark CMG

Wiseblood said:


> Getting down to the wire Gary is 19th. We've got 16 days left in the year.





We'd better get to work!


----------



## Relique du Madde

For Xp-Mas, I decided to rep this post where Gary admits that fighters sucked and needed fixing.



> IMO the other classes needed no strengthening. The fighter was played a lot, and the class had turned out to be the weakest of the lot, lacking anything potent to make it unique. So weapons specialization came into the rules.
> 
> Yuletide best,
> Gary




As of this post Gary's xp is  1398!


----------



## Roland55

Whew ... seems like it took forever.

But, 3 more XP for Gary.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Go Gary Go! Level 20 or bust!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Gave out too much xmas xp, so gotta wait for the 24 hours to end.....


----------



## D'karr

Just gave Gary some XP, and it was so interesting to see Gary's take on the aspects of an RPG that make it an RPG.  His thoughts are in this particular post


----------



## Dice4Hire

There, one for Gary, and a few for you fine people.


----------



## TarionzCousin

3 more XP for the man!

Hey, if you people would subscribe to ENWorld, you could also give out 3 XP at a time--or 5 XP if you are a Silver Subscriber! 

Just a thought!


----------



## Wiseblood

_Gary is at 1417. Right behind TarionzCousin_ at 1483.


----------



## Wiseblood

One day left is all lost?  I see the regulars in this thread working the salt mines of XP.


----------



## Mark CMG

Wiseblood said:


> One day left is all lost?  I see the regulars in this thread working the salt mines of XP.





I might get 3 more XP in but we need a lot more help than that.


----------



## William Ronald

Mark CMG said:


> I might get 3 more XP in but we need a lot more help than that.




Okay, let's see what we can do.  If a few of us make a dedicated effort, we can do it!


----------



## OnlineDM

I haven't given Gary XP in a while, so I thought I'd flex my Silver Subscriber muscles and do my part. For Gary!


----------



## Keenberg

We're close, everyone. Keep it up, let's do this!

So without further prevarication, here is a post from Gary about why the ghouls you fight are undead!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...hen-did-ghouls-become-undead.html#post3967138


----------



## Gentlegamer

May we nominate Gary posts for the powerlevel?

If so:

Gary on the transition from wargaming to role-playing games and the evolution of the adventuring party in regard to D&D and Lejendary Adventure


----------



## Lwaxy

Seems it is done


----------



## Keenberg

He is level 20, but not the highest of anyone yet. Keep leveling Gary!


----------



## William Ronald

Keenberg said:


> He is level 20, but not the highest of anyone yet. Keep leveling Gary!



 I have done what I can,  so let's see what we can do.


----------



## Mark CMG

Keenberg said:


> He is level 20, but not the highest of anyone yet. Keep leveling Gary!





Huzzah!  The New Year's goal has been met!  At 1,432, Gary is 54 behind TC, as of this posting, and back from the weem by 147.  Both of them are also Level 20, so level 21 is probably 150 higher or more.  Why don't we shoot for 1,700 by GM's Day, March 4th (also the anniversary of Gary's passing), and see where that puts him then?


----------



## William Ronald

Mark CMG said:


> Huzzah!  The New Year's goal has been met!  At 1,432, Gary is 54 behind TC, as of this posting, and back from the weem by 147.  Both of them are also Level 20, so level 21 is probably 150 higher or more.  Why don't we shoot for 1,700 by GM's Day, March 4th (also the anniversary of Gary's passing), and see where that puts him then?




I promise to do my part.  Now, let's see what we can do as a community. Hmm, I see to recall the last 3E treatment of Mordenkainen in the Epic Level Handbook putting him somewhere in the 30s. Let's see how close we can get to that goal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> Huzzah!  The New Year's goal has been met!  At 1,432, Gary is 54 behind TC, as of this posting, and back from the weem by 147.  Both of them are also Level 20, so level 21 is probably 150 higher or more.




Level 21 = 1753 (or slightly fewer) XP.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> For Xp-Mas, I decided to rep this post where Gary admits that fighters sucked and needed fixing.




I XPed the same post...but for a different reason:



> "Storytelling" games are not RPGs. Neither are "diceless" games.
> 
> An RPG creates a story, does not follow a script. That's a play, possibly improv theater. In a real RPG the GM develops a backstory and plot, sets the scenes, and then the PCs interact with those and by their actions create the actual tale, the events and conclusion of which are indeterminate until that occurs.
> 
> As in real life, chance and random occurrances must be a part of an RPG adventure. As a matter of fact you and I do not know what will happen in the next minute. As is oft quoted, "There's many a slip between cup and lip." to ignore random events, not allow chance into play, is to consign the game to predestination. For example, the best golfer might be stung by a bee at the moment he is about to make an easy putt, thus miss it. Who knows when a tire will blow out? Can anyone predict with certainty that a sudden gust of wind won't blow an obstructing object onto a windshield? throw off the course of a missile?


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I XPed the same post...but for a different reason:





Not his finest moment (he misunderstands how Storytelling games work, and how they can, indeed, be RPGs).  Still, thanks for the insight.  If all of our heroes were perfect, we'd connect with them less fully.


----------



## Scott DeWar

just gave an xp to Gary!!


----------



## mach1.9pants

Man I am still getting the 'you must spread the XP around'; how many is it before I can XP again!?!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Last I heard, about 50.


----------



## mach1.9pants

Ouch I don't want to give XP out to peeps just to get to Gary so I'l just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Last I heard, about 50.




Wait... it went up?!?!?


----------



## Dice4Hire

mach1.9pants said:


> Ouch I don't want to give XP out to peeps just to get to Gary so I'l just have to see how it goes.




How about giving them to dice? Well worth your money.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I've never heard another figure...but it's entirely possible I'm wrong, too.


----------



## mach1.9pants

Dice4Hire said:


> How about giving them to dice? Well worth your money.




I can't, still got to give out more


----------



## Dice4Hire

mach1.9pants said:


> I can't, still got to give out more




Yeah, we really need 29 regulars on this thread to make it easy


----------



## William Ronald

Is anyone else willing to step up to boost Gary to the top of the ranks.  Also, maybe a custom title "Grand Magus" or "Lord of Castle Greyhawk?"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I've never heard another figure...but it's entirely possible I'm wrong, too.




The number I always knew about was 30.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Mark CMG

Relique du Madde said:


> The number I always knew about was 30.





I always heard (and thought it was) 30 as well.


----------



## Mark CMG

Stoink predates Yoink!


----------



## Mark CMG

Just 58 back from being the third highest as of this posting. 








Gary Up!


----------



## William Ronald

Have you give Gary Gygax xp today?  

Whether you have or not, think about how wonderful that we had one of the creators of Dungeons and Dragons here in the past to answer questions and share stories.  Hmm, did Dave Arneson also have an account on these boards?  (I hate referring to both Gygax and Arneson in the past tense.)


----------



## D'karr

Just gave some more because this mission should never end.

Gary UP!!!!

-


----------



## Gentlegamer

Did we break the xp system?


----------



## D'karr

Gentlegamer said:


> Did we break the xp system?




I think it has been turned off to try and improve performance during this time when the announcement of the new game is slowing everything out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

D'karr said:


> I think it has been turned off to try and improve performance during this time when the announcement of the new game is slowing everything out.



It was.

There is a post in meta about it.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## xigbar

Gary's single post is as long as most entire thread pages because of all the xp....


----------



## Mark CMG

http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/316197-worth-slowing-down-enworld-xp-system.html#post5770893


----------



## Relique du Madde

The XP is back up and I now is a good time to give Gary XP.

Today I gave XP to one in a series of posts where he talked about the origin of the name "hobgoblin."





> Ho S'mon
> 
> I didn't know, or at least don't recall, JRRT using the term "hobgoblin" in his novels.
> 
> If he too called larger goblins "hobgoblins," I am quite surprised, as the "hob" prefix in folklore indicates a smaller version of something.
> 
> As I stated, I needed a name for a mumanoid larger than a goblin, that race having been detailed already, so I bit the bullet and used the namefor a smaller version of a goblin for a larger humanoid race in AD&D. If tolkien did the same for whatever reasons he had, then it is coincidence.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gary





> Hi Gary - sorry to be sceptical, but are you sure you didn't read The Hobbit and just don't remember? AIR hobgoblins are only mentioned in the Battle of Five Armies section, as forming the Goblin King's bodyguard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact I don't recall reading nything about hobgoblins in The Hobbit, or I'd have said so. As i have mentioned twice not, "hob" is a prefix indicating small or little, and disliked using it for the fourth in the humanoid races I was ranking--kobolds, goblins, orcs, hobgoblins, gnolls, bugbears, ogres, trolls, giants--but goblin state had been established before I set about that hierarchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been an unconscious thing, but I do very much get the impression that D&D's goblins & hobgoblins are based off the ones in The Hobbit, and D&D's orcs are based off orcs in Lord of the Rings (rather than Celtic mythology, say), so in essence all 3 are the same monster. Likewise D&D's dwarves' attributes seem more directly akin to Tolkien's dwarves than most mythological representations, and D&D elves likewise. And halflings, of course (although Tolkien didn't invent 'hobbit', despite what his estate claims).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I included names of humanoids that had been used in Tolkien's works. That was something done purpusefully in order to appeal to the JRRT fan base. however, goblin armies are hardly unique to his work. Those critters are written about a good deal in folklore and fairy tales. I believe that is why the Good Professor switched from goblin to "orc" so as to be more unique.
> 
> I'll wager you are sad about being able to find any mention of gnoll or bugbear in his writings, so you can point to them too, eh? Heh-heh-heh. This reminds me of the novice editor for a large NYC publisher who when appearing on a SF panel with me asked why I had "stolen dwarves from Tolkien." I set her straight by informing the not-well-read young lady that I had done my research and stolen them from Norse myth, the same source JRRT used
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter what goblin, hobgoblin, and orc are in JRRT'swriting, because they are different and not the same in D&D, are they not?
> 
> As for hobbit, I found a single reference to that name, sans any discriptive material. The hobbits of Tolkien's writing are indeed unique to his authorship. The D&D halflings are not nearly as unique, as they are meant to fill in for those gamers who admire hobbits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the D&D Player-Character races, half-orcs are perhaps the least Tolkienesque in that the ones hinted at in LOTR seem to be sly, sneaky infiltrators rather than big dumb lunks, although I think he does have it that the big Uruk Hai/hobgoblins are the result of orc-human crossbreeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That being the case, the proper term for such hybrids is half-hobgoblins, I suppose...
> 
> What about elves? The D&D elf has little of JRRT's elf in it. they are shorter and not at all special as he had therace.
> 
> Anyway, I have cleared up all such confusion in the LA RPG. Kobolds are tough and smart and good-looking in a devilish way. Hobgoblins are small and dangerous, goblins are bigger and more dangerous. Trolls are more like medieval trolls, turn to stone daylight. There are allsorts of elf-like races--alfs, lyfs, elfs, ilfs, and wylfs. Orgre are the baddest of regular giants--those of deital sorts not included, of course.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gary
Click to expand...


----------



## Scotley

Finally got another point in for Gary. Only three more to surpass to put him on top.


----------



## Roland55

And ........ 3 more!

Oh, Gary my Gary.  Lvl 20 and counting.


----------



## wingsandsword

mach1.9pants said:


> Ouch I don't want to give XP out to peeps just to get to Gary so I'l just have to see how it goes.




Well, that's kind of the point of this thread.  A big "pay it forward".  

You give people here XP so you can give Gary XP.  You post here so others can give you XP so they can give Gary XP.   It's all big teamwork to make sure that the Father of the Game is at the top of the XP chart here, especially since he did grace us with his presence and wisdom during his life.


----------



## D'karr

wingsandsword said:


> Well, that's kind of the point of this thread.  A big "pay it forward".
> 
> You give people here XP so you can give Gary XP.  You post here so others can give you XP so they can give Gary XP.   It's all big teamwork to make sure that the Father of the Game is at the top of the XP chart here, especially since he did grace us with his presence and wisdom during his life.




I only met Gary once in person, but that was one of the most endearing traits he had.  He gave freely of his time to us, with no expectation of getting anything back.  His threads here were a great reason to frequent the boards.  The compiled book with his threads is really an awesome reminder of just how much he gave to us.

He is sorely missed.


----------



## Gentlegamer

D'karr said:


> The compiled book with his threads is really an awesome reminder of just how much he game to us.



Wait! Such a thing exists?!?!?


----------



## D'karr

Gentlegamer said:


> Wait! Such a thing exists?!?!?




Yep, it's called "Cheers, Gary".  For his customary sign off from most of his posts on those threads.

The proceeds for the book were being used for his memorial in Lake Geneva.  Go take a look at the memorial fund site.


----------



## xigbar

D'karr said:


> Yep, it's called "Cheers, Gary". For his customary sign off from most of his posts on those threads.
> 
> The proceeds for the book were being used for his memorial in Lake Geneva. Go take a look at the memorial fund site.




*Quick, everyone, to Amazon!*


----------



## Dice4Hire

Gary +1

Welcome to all the new people visiting this thread. You are making things a lot easier.


----------



## jonesy

xigbar said:


> *Quick, everyone, to Amazon!*



I don't think they have it there. It was a limited press edition. They don't even seem to have it at their own site anymore.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I love Gygax, the game he created, and the legacy both have given us.  I love this site & the community.  I greatly appreciate that other ENWorlders give me XP for my contributions to the community...



Here's a thought: *Fer the luv of EGG, don't give me XP in this thread since I'm the current XP leader!*

Now, back to the regularly scheduled boosting of the Col.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I love Gygax, the game he created, and the legacy both have given us.  I love this site & the community.  I greatly appreciate that other ENWorlders give me XP for my contributions to the community...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a thought: *Fer the luv of EGG, don't give me XP in this thread since I'm the current XP leader!*
> 
> Now, back to the regularly scheduled boosting of the Col.




I definitely need to rep that comment... oh wait..


----------



## xigbar

jonesy said:


> I don't think they have it there. It was a limited press edition. They don't even seem to have it at their own site anymore.




Shoot.


----------



## Lwaxy

I give up on maths, I'm allergic to numbers (yeah, I have a number obsessed player handle them) so I can't keep track when I can XP Gary again. all i know is that it takes a while yet.


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary speculates on a Greyhawk at a TSR still under Gary -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archiv...ontinuation-thread-part-ii-10.html#post818936


----------



## Erekose

Just managed to give Gary more XP 

Becoming more and more a test of stamina!


----------



## Mark CMG

Erekose said:


> Just managed to give Gary more XP
> 
> Becoming more and more a test of stamina!





Gary Up!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm not sure if you all saw this...



But whoever at WoTC came up with the idea needs to get repped hard and fast....  that sounds wrong.


----------



## Gentlegamer

I was finally able to xp Gary again... this process can be pretty tedious.


----------



## Roland55

Getting close.

I can feel it.

Any XP now ...

EDIT:  Good.  Finally made the grade, again.


----------



## Mark CMG

Roland55 said:


> Getting close.
> 
> I can feel it.
> 
> Any XP now ...
> 
> EDIT:  Good.  Finally made the grade, again.





Nicely done!  I can sense that we'll have Poppa G well placed in the rankings by GM's Day.


----------



## Mark CMG

Looking for something to XP?  Check out this thread -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/316091-full-time-dm-part-time-prep.html


----------



## William Ronald

Have you given any XP to Gary lately?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm still in the XP building stage.  I should be a little over 1/2 there/


----------



## Erekose

It's amazing how much emotion such a simple message can invoke!

"You've given out too much Experience Points in the last 24 hours, try again later."


----------



## Erekose

Erekose said:


> Just managed to give Gary more XP
> 
> Becoming more and more a test of stamina!




Having whinged a bit about the effort here - I feel like it's flown by this time - just been able to give more XP to Gary!


----------



## Scotley

Mark CMG said:


> Nicely done!  I can sense that we'll have Poppa G well placed in the rankings by GM's Day.




Excellent goal to work toward!


----------



## Mark CMG

Wherein Gary professes a hands-off attitude regarding his potentially critiquing post-Gygaxian Greyhawk -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archiv...ontinuation-thread-part-ii-10.html#post819198


----------



## Relique du Madde

Note to self:  Next XP should go to Gary stating "[ Dragonlance is ] not my cup of tea" since I totally agree with him on the modules.  I hated how you constantly were playing second string to the Heroes of the lance if your character was an original creation.

However there was one funny exchange that happened when I played the module.

Rastlin: "  [ States a bunch of stuff ] .... all I see is as it exists when in a state of decay."
PC: "Then how were you were able to purchase furnature in such excellent condition?"
Rastlin:  "I... " < pauses > "... shall not answer your question you insignificant worm." * 


* I forget what the GM's actual responce was but I'm pretty sure he made Rastlin mumble something as he ignored the question while everyone started laughing. 

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Lwaxy

Weird encounter at game store this morning. A bunch of kiddos were there buying M:TG cards and talking about their upcoming Warhammer rpg, so somehow us old folks ended up talking about D&D with them and why they don't play that. Someone said "If Gary Gygax would not have created D&D, what would our world look like?" Referring to our personal little geek worlds of course. 

One of the younger guys has this blank look on his face. "Who is Gary Gygax?" 

About 20 other gamers turn at once and stare at him. Really, if looks could kill... 

Someone took the time to explain it to him   I don't know if the store owner is still laughing, he hadn't calmed down when we left.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lwaxy said:


> Weird encounter at game store this morning. A bunch of kiddos were there buying M:TG cards and talking about their upcoming Warhammer rpg, so somehow us old folks ended up talking about D&D with them and why they don't play that. Someone said "If Gary Gygax would not have created D&D, what would our world look like?" Referring to our personal little geek worlds of course.
> 
> One of the younger guys has this blank look on his face. "Who is Gary Gygax?"
> 
> About 20 other gamers turn at once and stare at him. Really, if looks could kill...
> 
> Someone took the time to explain it to him   I don't know if the store owner is still laughing, he hadn't calmed down when we left.



I'm not surprised- people generally do a poor job of passing down info bout the foundations of their hobbies and the roots of their entertainment.  And not everyone is as curious about such things to find them out for themselves.

I started a thread here about Metal music- see my sig- that started for much the same reason.

You can enjoy all kinds of comedians without knowing that some of the jokes are forms invented by or popularized by guys like Groucho Marx or Ernie Kovacs...or the guys from Vaudeville...or the people who preceeded them...

Heck, even Paul McCartney tells the story of the day he first "felt old"- a young fan recognized him, and told him she was "his biggest fan".  While she was rattling off how she had all of his albums, he asked her, "Really, even my Beatles albums?"

She went all wide eyed and incredulous, then replied, "You were in a band before Wings?"


----------



## Lwaxy

Oy Vey... well, yeah, I suppose you can enjoy about everything without knowing where it came from. 

I guess many music genres have the same issue as Metal - try telling a kid of today that Rap actually was to portray a message once and was not just about cursing and almost naked women doing indecent poses. They know nothing about the good old school rappers anymore. 

Maybe I'm just too much into researching everything I like though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

But rap still has a message.  It's basically now about egotism, muchismo, marking one's territory and proving you are the biggest back daddy around and why you, the audience, should worship the rapper.

Now back on the subject of gaming, part of the reason why I think kids these days  tm don't recognize the forefathers is because rpgs became sort of an east coast west coast rivalry.   In essence, many game developers tend to neglect mentioning anyone except those who directly impacted on their system/setting or those they are friendly or worked with.   Sadly, there are are those who view everyone as the enemy so they don't like acknowledging the existance of their competitors (unless their competitor is in the process of self destructing).  There are others who hate acknowledging that their game had roots in an other game and would take offense at any comparison. Then there are those who listen to their lawyers and marketing department.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> But rap still has a message.  It's basically now about egotism, muchismo, marking one's territory and proving you are the biggest back daddy around and why you, the audience, should worship the rapper.



That's not really a change.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljUnyv5XUA8]Sugar Hill Gang - Rappers Delight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Really,the educational, teacher/harbinger rappers showed up right about the same time as the self-aggrandizing rappers.  Sometimes, both kinds of lyrics show up in the performances of the same artists...even within a stanza of each other.


----------



## Lwaxy

There are subtle differences in the meanings from back then and now tho. Sure, Rap has always been about posing and marking territory. But not like today... heck today it even sounds all alike, with few exceptions. 

Same as with every modern pop goes the weasel music, I guess.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lwaxy said:


> There are subtle differences in the meanings from back then and now tho. Sure, Rap has always been about posing and marking territory. But not like today... heck today it even sounds all alike, with few exceptions.
> 
> Same as with every modern pop goes the weasel music, I guess.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VpZk9dGXGA&feature=youtube_gdata_player]3rd Bass - Pop Goes The Weasel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lwaxy

Yup, that's what I was referring to


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Really,the educational, teacher/harbinger rappers showed up right about the same time as the self-aggrandizing rappers.  Sometimes, both kinds of lyrics show up in the performances of the same artists...even within a stanza of each other.



And other times there's even a split both ways inside the same band. Grandmaster Flash got a credit for The Message, even though he refused to perform it.


----------



## William Ronald

Let us keep Gary Gygax in mind.  I would love to see Gary as the highest favored poster her before we have GaryCon in March.  So, Gary Up!

(Did anyone ever find out if Dave Arneson post here as well?_


----------



## TarionzCousin

Gary is at level 20 right now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If you want Gary to be #1 by March, keep flopgging the XP donkeyhorse!!!


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If you want Gary to be #1 by March, keep flopgging the XP donkeyhorse!!!





_Plop goes the donkey cause the donkey goes plop?_


----------



## jonesy

Mark CMG said:


> _Plop goes the donkey cause the donkey goes plop?_



Can't stop now.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz3lK5SUdc8&feature=related]03# Major Lazer - Can't Stop Now (ft Mr Vegas & Jovi Rockwel) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Keenberg

Huzzah! More XP for Gary from me today.


----------



## Roland55

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If you want Gary to be #1 by March, keep flopgging the XP donkeyhorse!!!




Still trying.

That's +3 more!!


----------



## Flatus Maximus

Finally able to XP Gary again.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Spread spread.... yeah, I got it


----------



## William Ronald

Mark CMG said:


> Gary speculates on a Greyhawk at a TSR still under Gary -
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/archiv...ontinuation-thread-part-ii-10.html#post818936




Ask now what Gary Gygax has done and still does for you, players of Dungeons and Dragons, Pathfinder and other games, but what you can do for Gary Gygax.


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary on D&D as performance art -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archiv...continuation-thread-part-ii-2.html#post654164


----------



## Mark CMG

One of the great EN World threads and deserving of much XP -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...pire-magical-medieval-society-birthright.html


----------



## Dice4Hire

Another one for the man. Sometimes it is a bit scary to think of how much XP I have given for each one to Gary.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Exactly 5 years to this day, Gary exposed the secret origin of the Owl-bear, bulette,  and Rust-monster...



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> The owlbear came from a plastic toy, one of a bag of "monsters" that also inspired the bulette and rust monster.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gary


----------



## Erekose

More XP for Gary - feels like it's coming thick and fast now!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

XPed GG today.  I think he earned it.


----------



## Lwaxy

Yay, one more for Gary


----------



## Roland55

And ... 3 more XP for the Father of the Game.

We're getting there.


----------



## Mark CMG

I don't think we'll move Gary up in the ranks before GM's Day but let's keep at it and see how close we can come.


Oh, and Gary Up!


----------



## Lwaxy

I wish we knew how far we are off.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A brief reminder: see Post #868 this thread before XPing me in this thread.


----------



## Flatus Maximus

I done shot my XP load for the night. Be back tomorrow...


----------



## Relique du Madde

New Objective!  


Memorial GXP: Give Gary Xp before or on March 4th!!


----------



## D'karr

Just gave him some more, it just feels so slow.


----------



## Roland55

Lwaxy said:


> I wish we knew how far we are off.




Perhaps it's best not to know.

Personally, I think we ... are ... almost ... there.


----------



## Mark CMG

A good push this final week before GM's Day could get us pretty close! 


Gary discusses an entrance to "fay" realms here -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/171753-gary-gygax-q-part-xii-23.html#post3445380


----------



## Gryph

Points for the Father of the Game.


----------



## Roland55

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A brief reminder: see Post #868 this thread before XPing me in this thread.




Holy...!!!!

You have achieved the mythical Level 22.

Who knew it was even possible?

I'd be slightly nervous about giving you ANY more XP.  Rumor amongst the cosmologists is ... that's how galactic black holes got started.


----------



## Lwaxy

Added one more.


----------



## Mark CMG

The bittersweet beginning of a day where we celebrate GMs and miss Poppa G.


----------



## D'karr

Gary was a man that engendered many different feelings in people.  

I remember as a teen reading his writings in the AD&D DMG and thinking, "here's a guy the invented this awesome game and is talking directly to me, the DM."  

It was awesome to take that role as DM as I was growing up.  I was the one that kept the group going.  I made many friends that way.

Then I remember reading some of his writings in Dragon magazine, and getting the sense that this guy was schizophrenic on some level.  His writing sometimes went against what he had said before, or just seemed contradictory.  His writings also aggravated the crap out of me.  At one time I really disliked him, personally, even though I had never met him.

Many years later I recall one of his threads online mentioning that some of the stuff that had a byline of Gary Gygax on Dragon magazine towards the end of his tenure at TSR was not written by him.  I'd have to dig the thread but that was my recollection and I might be mistaken.  The fact is that I started to understand why those columns decades before had seemed so "out of touch."

Then I finally had an opportunity to meet the man at GenCon, and I met the real Gary. The guy that would look fans in the eye and listen to them, and sign autographs, and take pictures, and want nothing in return. The giving Gary, the man with a sense of love for games and gamers everywhere.  

Gary was a class act, one of a kind, unique.  Now as an adult, there have never been any tears for "celebrities".  But I admit I shed some when Gary left.

Today, as we remember him on this day of his passing, let's remember his life, and the years of joy we have enjoyed mostly due to the friendships built on the legacy of games he left for us.

I sincerely ask the good Lord for a blessing of grace on his family that misses him more than any of us ever could.

Gary, you will always be remembered.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Grr...  gave out too much xp in the last 24 hours, so I'm not sure if I can give Gary xp tonight.


----------



## Lwaxy

Same here. We are off by a lot still, anyway.


----------



## Roland55

Mark CMG said:


> The bittersweet beginning of a day where we celebrate GMs and miss Poppa G.




So, so true.

But ... we have not forgotten him.  And the game is still here.


----------



## Roland55

Lwaxy said:


> Same here. We are off by a lot still, anyway.




The effort is what matters.

I'm sure we came close.  And ... no reason to give up.


----------



## xigbar

More imporantly, if that's the level 22 title, what on earth have they got planned for level 23, with Gary hopefully getting there first?


----------



## Lwaxy

Well Orcus doesn't always have an off day 

And giving up is not in my vocabulary. Unless it is about doing the laundry.


----------



## xigbar

Lwaxy said:


> Well Orcus doesn't always have an off day
> 
> And giving up is not in my vocabulary. Unless it is about doing the laundry.




So, Gary will be Orcus?


----------



## Lwaxy

Maybe, but I'm sure there are several other ideas


----------



## xigbar

Lwaxy said:


> Maybe, but I'm sure there are several other ideas




One ofthe levels should be Pun-Pun.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Why not just call it "Broken" or "Munchkin"

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Roland55 said:


> Holy...!!!!
> 
> You have achieved the mythical Level 22.
> 
> Who knew it was even possible?
> 
> I'd be slightly nervous about giving you ANY more XP.  Rumor amongst the cosmologists is ... that's how galactic black holes got started.




What's wrong with _black_?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

xigbar said:


> More imporantly, if that's the level 22 title, what on earth have they got planned for level 23, with Gary hopefully getting there first?




Regardless of when he passes me, perhaps that level should be..."Inevitable."






('cause unless they freeze it at that point, I, weem, or someone else will get there...)


----------



## jonesy

Experience is like a squirrel
there's always one more place to hide your nuts in
but when you need a particular one you forget where you left it.
Okay, maybe it's not like a squirrel at all.
It's like a bear. A big bear that eats synonyms and sleeps in anagrams.
And then the palindromes come and dance around it.
There's always two more words you can't spell right.
Wait, what was I talking about?


----------



## Lwaxy

Slowly creeping... one more point here, one more point there. 

That's one sort of XP creep I would like to ignore.


----------



## Flatus Maximus

Squeezed out another GaryXP turd.


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Con is late next week for those who might like to stop in and celebrate his gaming life with about 500 of Gary's friends, associates, colleagues, relatives, and others!  Lots of gaming, stories, and other fun activities!

http://www.garycon.com/index.php


There's a local news article on Gary Con that just came out -

http://walworthcountytoday.com/news/2012/mar/12/garycon-lives-lake-geneva/


----------



## KerlanRayne

Down with Danny! Up with Gary!

Gary Up!


----------



## Scotley

KerlanRayne said:


> Down with Danny! Up with Gary!
> 
> Gary Up!




Drat, I just gave you XP in another thread. Will have to make the rounds and come back in a few days.


----------



## Lwaxy

Aaaand we just pushed Gary to #4! Keep going!


----------



## jonesy

Lwaxy said:


> Aaaand we just pushed Gary to #4! Keep going!



He was already at four. Which means he fell back to fifth at some point.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Keep pushing everyone!!


----------



## Mark CMG

This could use a post-Gary Con rally.


----------



## Roland55

Three more for The Man!


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Roland55

I'm just counting the days ... and the XP ... until my quota has been reached.


----------



## Mark CMG

> http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/171753-gary-gygax-q-part-xii-23.html#post3445380





Time to make the go-nuts!


----------



## Scott DeWar

just gary uped!


----------



## Mark CMG

Don't forget to Gary Up! for April!


----------



## Dice4Hire

xp'ed the man again


----------



## Scott DeWar

gah! too many xp in 24 hors


----------



## Hal G

Mark CMG said:


> Don't forget to Gary Up! for April!





Done good sir!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> gah! too many xp in 24 hours




ditto this


----------



## Scott DeWar

just gary uped!!


----------



## Lwaxy

I keep running out of people to XP


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Does anyone have links to some of his posts that haven't been XPd that much yet? I've been looking but haven't really been able to find any


----------



## Lwaxy

On St. Cuthbert


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

XPed The Man!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mark CMG said:


> the start of a bunch of un touched






GandalfMithrandir said:


> Does anyone have links to some of his posts that haven't been XPd that much yet? I've been looking but haven't really been able to find any





how's this?


----------



## Gulla

Lwaxy said:


> I keep running out of people to XP




I'm Available


----------



## xigbar

Anyone else think we oughta just ban the few ahead of Gary until he's number one?


----------



## fba827

i was just rewatching "_Bender's Game_" (one of the Futurama cartoon movies... not only D&D inspired with lots of D&D references tossed in.... Gysers of Gygax, etc. there is also Gygax's little cameo).   Anyway, my point being that it reminded me of this thread so I had to toss some more xp his way not even realizing this thread had been bumped recently.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

xigbar said:


> Anyone else think we oughta just ban the few ahead of Gary until he's number one?




YEAH!

(waitaminiit...)


----------



## Scott DeWar

xigbar said:


> Anyone else think we oughta just ban the few ahead of Gary until he's number one?






Dannyalcatraz said:


> YEAH!




You seen it folks!!


----------



## Mark CMG

fba827 said:


> i was just rewatching "_Bender's Game_" (one of the Futurama cartoon movies... not only D&D inspired with lots of D&D references tossed in.... Gysers of Gygax, etc. there is also Gygax's little cameo).   Anyway, my point being that it reminded me of this thread so I had to toss some more xp his way not even realizing this thread had been bumped recently.





It' sgreat that Gary played along and enjoyed his celebrity in a humble and fun manner.


Gary Up!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Yeah, the ones ahead of the Col are pretty far ahead. 

But one more for me today.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GARY UP!!


----------



## howandwhy99

GaryXP! time


----------



## Mark CMG

Might be a good weekend for Gary Upping!


----------



## renau1g

I agree.... Go Gary Go!


----------



## renau1g

[MENTION=3565]Scott[/MENTION]_dewar - it's from Futurama Anthology of Interest I  - sadly I can't link a video of the clip, it's been taken down from YouTube for copyright violations, but its a fun episode that features the Vice Presidential Action Rangers, lead by Al Gore, with Stephen Hawking, Nichelle Nichols, Gary Gygax and Deep Blue. Good times.

Anthology of Interest I - Futurama Wiki, the Futurama database


----------



## Scott DeWar

too bad its off u tube


----------



## Roland55

Dropped by ENWorld today ... and I just knew it was time ... to Gary Up.

That's 3 more for the Colonel.


----------



## Lwaxy

Aaaand we are back on again!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, whats it been? two weeks!?


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> GARY UP!!





Gary Up, Indeed!


----------



## renau1g

Now that we've all had a chance to rest our XP'ing, let it begin once more :d


----------



## Scott DeWar

still need to spread the applebutter


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] , are those ponies on the cover of that monster manual?


----------



## fba827

Scott DeWar said:


> still need to spread the applebutter




That sounds dirty.


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> hey [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] , are those ponies on the cover of that monster manual?




I believe it's unicorns.


----------



## Thalain

Just where to put all those XP I need to give before I can give the one and only Gary another... Targets needed


----------



## Lwaxy

Was just able to hit him again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I'm still working on it too


----------



## nnms

I've always wanted to give the archived Q&A threads a full read through.  Thanks for reminding me about them by posting to this thread again.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Ding! Fries are done.


----------



## Scott DeWar

must wait until tomorrow before I can do more Gary up work.


----------



## Scotley

TarionzCousin said:


> Ding! Fries are done.




While I believe TarionzCousin is deserving of rep for many good posts, let's keep in mind that offering him exp in this thread only puts him further ahead of Gary!

Gary remains in 6th place.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> While I believe TarionzCousin is deserving of rep for many good posts, let's keep in mind that offering him exp in this thread only puts him further ahead of Gary!
> 
> Gary remains in 6th place.




A very good point indeed.


----------



## Mark CMG

No need to exclude folks ahead of Gary when they make XP-worthy posts.  He'll catch them all eventually just by the preponderance of XPing he gets overall.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Speaking as your curent XP leader (_*waves left and right*_), I personally said in this very thread that XPing those ahead of Gary is fine...but just don't do it in this thread!


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Speaking as your curent XP leader (_*waves left and right*_), I personally said in this very thread that XPing those ahead of Gary is fine...but just don't do it in this thread!





Well done!  I've used up my max XP for the 24 hour period, otherwise I would-

Oh, right.  I see now.  Good point.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gary point!


----------



## Mark CMG

Without RPGs, there's no Free RPG Day, so Gary Up!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

I've Gary'd up!  We need him leveled to the top!

Edit: Woot!  1000th reply to this thread!


----------



## Scott DeWar

hows everyone coming along!?


----------



## Lwaxy

Trying to throw XP at people but currently not online much.


----------



## Scott DeWar

25 points away from tying with the weeminator!!!


----------



## Mark CMG

Some sections for XPing -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/171753-gary-gygax-q-part-xii-14.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

gary  up!!

21 away from weemeister!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I still can't XP him again just yet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> cookthomasd
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Jun 2012
> Location: London
> Posts: 10
> Novice (Lvl 1)



Reported


----------



## Scott DeWar

again!?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard

XP'ed.

What's the highest attainable level? 30?


----------



## Scott DeWar

18 to go for the col.!!


----------



## D'karr

Can't XP, yet.


----------



## Cybit

Dropped a little more XP!


----------



## Mark CMG

Happy Fourth, Gary Uppers!


----------



## Scott DeWar

may the forth be with you, padawan.


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat !!

12 more points to go!!


----------



## Lwaxy

Slow but steady


----------



## Wepwawet

Wow, I only noticed now that I was tagged in a post in this thread around one year ago!
But now I can finally contribute!
Are there Epic levels? Because Gary is 20th already


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Mark CMG

This Friday is an important day to try and get some gaming in.

Gary Gygax - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chaotic_Goth1431

Let's see if he can ascend to divine levels!  Keep the xp coming!


----------



## Lwaxy

I hope I can get any gaming done this Friday, we are rearranging the living room, looks like a super mess.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Been a while since I was here, but handing out xp again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lwaxy said:


> I hope I can get any gaming done this Friday, we are rearranging the living room, looks like a super mess.



I am moving on Monday across town, so packing for me



Dice4Hire said:


> Been a while since I was here, but handing out xp again.




'bout time you made it back!


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## renau1g

Tomorrow  - maybe a good day to introduce the kids to D&D.... they saw the Virtual tabletop in the back of the MM (4e) yesterday when we were reading it together and they got really excited. "Look dad, all the little guys we have are on the screen, we should play that" (referring to the piles of minis they now play with) and of course I had to try to explain vaporware to them..... *shakes his fist at WotC*


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Dice4Hire

+1 to Gary!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

3 points away from the WEEEMINATOR!! keep on keepin on!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

looks like the real life monster keeps nipping at my A$$, er, i mean my heels. still need to spread the apple butter . . . . .


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> Watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat !!
> 
> 12 more points to go!!




[ nothing up my sleeve, presto! 



Mark CMG said:


> Gary Up!




gary up!!! 2 points to go!!


----------



## Mark CMG

Keep it up!


----------



## fba827

Mark CMG said:


> Keep it up!




That's what she said .... 


sorry, i had to say it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*wahooo!!!*

Col Pla-D' Oh! has officially pulled past the weeminator!!


----------



## Mark CMG

fba827 said:


> That's what she said ....
> 
> 
> sorry, i had to say it.





Well, someone had to and you just got there first.


Here we go again!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*WARNING*: No matter how much you want to, do not XP this post!







I just XPed The Gygaxian again.


----------



## Dice4Hire

This thread is up to over 1000 posts, an impressive achievement in itself.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dice4Hire said:


> This thread is up to over 1000 posts, an impressive achievement in itself.




huh, I missed that fact.


----------



## Dice4Hire

New people, join up in this thread so we can spread the xp love to you and get Gary higher faster.


----------



## Lwaxy

We passed weem at least.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lwaxy said:


> We passed weem at least.




Yes we have! and on to  the next goal we go!


----------



## Scott DeWar

71 xp to catch tc!!!


----------



## Mark CMG

Dice4Hire said:


> New people, join up in this thread so we can spread the xp love to you and get Gary higher faster.





Indeed and Gary Up!


----------



## Mark CMG

Add some XP here -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/22566-q-gary-gygax-part-i.html

And even here -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/22566-q-gary-gygax-part-i-2.html#post344608


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have been sticking with one thread and just going to he next post of his.


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> I have been sticking with one thread and just going to he next post of his.





It's also a place where XP can be given to others, some who make interesting observations or others who ask good questions that we're glad were asked before we lost him.


----------



## D'karr

This should work like a Kickstarter Project.  Let's hit our stretch goal.


----------



## Thalain

5 pages of posts scrolled through and I can drop a whole of four XP since I already got everyone else? Where's the more widespread Gary love?


----------



## Nikosandros

I'll join the fun...


----------



## Lwaxy

Yay... go spread the XP


----------



## Jiggawatts

And Gary said..."Let there be D&D", and it was advanced. (XP'ed the godfather)


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Roland55

I've been so busy at work that I'm doing a poor job of providing Gary XP.

However ... I'm still in there fighting.  Just at a slower pace -- more time between each punch/kick.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Roland55 said:


> I've been so busy at work that I'm doing a poor job of providing Gary XP.
> 
> However ... I'm still in there fighting.  Just at a slower pace -- more time between each punch/kick.




One step at a time!


----------



## Nellisir

And another for EGG.


----------



## Scott DeWar

rats, I still need to spread the love around.


----------



## Dice4Hire

One more for Gary, my first in a while


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dice4Hire said:


> One more for Gary, my first in a while




just keep on keepin on at your available rate!


----------



## Roland55

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I can't believe nobody around here got the setup...which could have gone 2 different Pythonesque routes:
> 
> 
> _Ohhhhhh yes you do!
> 
> Ohhhhhh no we don't!
> 
> Ohhhhhh yes you do!
> 
> Ohhhhhh no...
> 
> STOP!  STOP! This is entirely too silly- let's move along to the next topic!_
> 
> 
> ...or that whole "Argument/Contradiction" sketch.
> 
> What has become of ENWorld?!




It's 18 months later ... or so.

And I'm still sure you know the answer to that question.

Oh ... and it was also "gary up" time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Roland55 said:


> Oh ... and it was also "gary up" time.




coolness!


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up while the Gary Upping is Good!


----------



## Zustiur

+1


----------



## Erekose

More XP for Gary - been a while!


----------



## triqui

I've just discovered this thread. 

Best thread ever.


----------



## Animal

Ha! Just discovered this as well. Great idea!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gary up!!

52 more to catch [MENTION=31304]TarionzCousin[/MENTION]!! Go Gary, go!!!!


----------



## RPG_Tweaker

KEEP CALM
and
GARY ON
.
.
KEEP CHEERY
and
LEVEL GARY​


----------



## Scott DeWar

This looks like something [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] would post!


----------



## Flatus Maximus

Frickin' A. It's been a while, but another egg has been laid.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Scott DeWar said:


> Gary up!!
> 
> 52 more to catch [MENTION=31304]TarionzCousin[/MENTION]!! Go Gary, go!!!!



In the meantime, Morrus and Umbran both already passed me. It's like they're helpful mods/site owners or something.


----------



## Jon_Dahl

In my country everyone who plays RPGs knows who Gary Gygax was


----------



## SPECTRE666

XP for Gary. 

I forgot about this thread...

Hit my XP quota for the day.


----------



## Scotley

Just found a nice previously unrepped Gary post to tag. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/22566-q-gary-gygax-part-i-4.html#post344509


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Just found a nice previously unrepped Gary post to tag.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/22566-q-gary-gygax-part-i-4.html#post344509




ya know, there are a lot of un xped names in that thread!


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> ya know, there are a lot of un xped names in that thread!





No doubt!  Lots to Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gary up!!


----------



## D'karr

Scott DeWar said:


> Gay up!!




What was this?  Not that there's anything wrong with it.



-


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Gay up!!




Now that's a sentiment I can get behind!  Wait...that didnt come out right.  Ummm...let me rephrase.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki3TpFZY7cU&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Judas Priest- Hot Rockin - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WZ33w3B8Hw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Relax (original version) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvu2Q4BsE2U&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XELpxApT8Kc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## Mark CMG

D'karr said:


> What was this?  Not that there's anything wrong with it.





Of course not.  People's gaming preferences are nobody's business but their own.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It was supposed to say Gary up, but I was trying to type with both hands. Now, don't go reading more into this then just the face value. I have a busted up left arm / shoulder / hand and am trying to get it to work.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Fyi: 41 xp for EGG to catch TC!


----------



## Lwaxy

Oh...my. and I was drinking coffee *goes to clean up screen*


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

39 more For the Gary Project!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a whole bunch of them...
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
> " " Part III
> " " Part IV
> " " Part V
> " " Part VI
> " " Part VII
> " " Part VIII
> " " Part IX
> " " Part X
> " " Part XI
> " " Part XII
> " " Part XIII




here are more threads of gary's, if you run out.


----------



## renau1g

Thanks SD, just dropped some more down.


----------



## Lwaxy

Does anyone else see smileys on all the XP right now?


----------



## Scott DeWar

they were there, but now its back to the green rectangle


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> they were there, but now its back to the green rectangle





They seemed fine when I just XPed Gary again!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mark CMG said:


> They seemed fine when I just XPed Gary again!




that makes 34 to go!


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> that makes 34 to go!





That is getting close indeed!  Gary Up!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just XPed up Gary!

Up Gary!  Up Gary!  Up Gary!


----------



## D'karr

To dream the impossible dream.  

Why does it seem like we're not making a dent on this thing?

I must start XPing random people a lot more often, except  [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION], to give some more.  

That is becoming really difficult after I read some of their posts.  Don't want to encourage "rakish" behaviour. 




-


----------



## HolyMan

Big Thank You to [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] This is awesome.







HM​


----------



## Lwaxy

Yeah I need to XP more random people, too.


----------



## Scotley

We need a random xp table we can roll on!

1 Published game designer post
2 4th post in a 'why my edition is better than next thread'
3 sarcastic off topic post 
4 post referencing an Indy game
5 monty python, princess bride or star wars reference
6 first post on the second page of a hive thread
7 rep a moderator
8 go out of your way to find a post you like by someone who you usually disagree with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I did...I got an XP Harlot.


----------



## weem

HolyMan said:


> Big Thank You to [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] This is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Thanks - I had a lot of fun with it!

I actually spoke (via email) to both Luke and Gail Gygax about it not long after making/sharing it. They contacted me about possibly making posters of it for the foundation (I was, of course, willing to pass everything I had over to them and in fact make some changes as needed), but they ended up not wanting (or perhaps not being able) to use it


----------



## Scott DeWar

great work indeed!!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Gxp

I gave it to him again.

Plus some random people.　

Anyone know it there is a way to know how much xp one has given to someone else?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't think there is


----------



## Mark

XP Huzzah! 

And let's bring these along from Relique!



Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a whole bunch of them...
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
> " " Part III
> " " Part IV
> " " Part V
> " " Part VI
> " " Part VII
> " " Part VIII
> " " Part IX
> " " Part X
> " " Part XI
> " " Part XII
> " " Part XIII


----------



## Scott DeWar

*for project Gary*

i gary uped on post 40 of the first thread listed.
edit :
on that thread i have xp'ed every available post to post # 40. on pp5 and 6 i saw a whole bunch of gary answers.


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

well, my max for the day is done.


----------



## Dice4Hire

I for one would like to thank all of those who asked questions of GG all so many years ago that I can xp now!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

En world is just incredible like this. Thanks to Edwarderic Noah and Russel Morrisey!

edit...just corrected, had another person on mind at that time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Another point for EGG


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> Another point for EGG





And then some.


Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

24 more to go.


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> 24 more to go.





Hours?  We'd better hurry! 


Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*siiiiigh* relax its xp, not time.

check Einstein' theory on reletivity where [1/Lambda]=$
where [lambda] is time; therefore money is reletive to the time expended.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mary had a little lambda...


----------



## HolyMan

Where's Scott in this picture?







I know he's a Tri-Lambda 

HM​


----------



## Lwaxy

Finally, with the last XP from today, I got one more in.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lwaxy said:


> Finally, with the last XP from today, I got one more in.




wahoo! and thanks for the quick subject change. I surely don't want any one to know what I looked like in my undercover work


----------



## Scott DeWar

my daily maximum of spreading the E.G.G. salad is done.


----------



## Mark CMG

"Patience, Monty, climb the ladder." - Montgomery Burns


Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

another For project E.G.G.

edit: 21 more xp to go!


----------



## Scott DeWar

If we could get 100 xp to Gary right now, he would be in the number two position.


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> If we could get 100 xp to Gary right now, he would be in the number two position.





Spread it around everyday to maximize Gary-Uppping!  There are plenty of goods posts worth XPing everyday, if you ask me, so don't be shy about giving it out!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shout, shout,
Give XP out
To all the posts 
That you care about!
Come on!
We're talking to you
So come on!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Shout, shout,
> Give XP out
> To all the posts
> That you care about!
> Come on!
> We're talking to you
> So come on!




you can do better then that!


----------



## Lwaxy

Still can't XP him again.


----------



## Mark CMG

Keeping them handy (from Relique!) - 



Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a whole bunch of them...
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
> " " Part III
> " " Part IV
> " " Part V
> " " Part VI
> " " Part VII
> " " Part VIII
> " " Part IX
> " " Part X
> " " Part XI
> " " Part XII
> " " Part XIII


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mark CMG said:


> Keeping them handy (from Relique!) -




thank you, I wanted to do that last night, but goblins got in the works here.


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> thank you, I wanted to do that last night, but goblins got in the works here.





Indeed.  Fortunately, we have a good group of supporters here at Team Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

and now the time cycle is resert.


----------



## Scott DeWar

another one for gary


----------



## Scott DeWar

so, any one else awake here?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yup...but gotta spread the XP around...


----------



## Dice4Hire

Another one for Gary. I need to subscribe just to give him more!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

hit my ten for today.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> so, any one else awake here?




I kinda got out of the habit when I couldn't access last week. Playing catch up now!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> I kinda got out of the habit when I couldn't access last week. Playing catch up now!




great!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Keeping this up front*



Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a whole bunch of them...
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
> " " Part III
> " " Part IV
> " " Part V
> " " Part VI
> " " Part VII
> " " Part VIII
> " " Part IX
> " " Part X
> " " Part XI
> " " Part XII
> " " Part XIII





As the title says.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gary up!

the gap is at 22!


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> Gary up!
> 
> the gap is at 22!




Down to 19 so . . .

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

keep on garyin'


----------



## Dice4Hire

Slowly but surely I labor on!


----------



## Scott DeWar

another point for the man!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quota for the day- also a bump.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Maxed out yet again


----------



## Scott DeWar

another point for gary!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

From atop XP Mountain, I jeer at ye!



(Providing a bit of motivation...)


----------



## Scott DeWar

16 more to catch TC


----------



## Mark CMG

Only 15 now . . .



Gary Up! 




.


----------



## Scott DeWar

as usual, i've hit my quota.


----------



## Dice4Hire

One for gary, 9 for random people.... again!


----------



## Scott DeWar

another for Gary!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I still can't XP the Col...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a whole bunch of them...
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
> " " Part III
> " " Part IV
> " " Part V
> " " Part VI
> " " Part VII
> " " Part VIII
> " " Part IX
> " " Part X
> " " Part XI
> " " Part XII
> " " Part XIII




keeping them up front and handy


----------



## Lwaxy

Currently not feeling well, chronic fatigue and all that annoyance, so hardly around to give out XP, but I still exist


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lwaxy said:


> Currently not feeling well, chronic fatigue and all that annoyance, so hardly around to give out XP, but I still exist




diabetes does that tome, so what ever is attacking you, get well soon!


----------



## Scott DeWar

another one for Gary!


----------



## Scott DeWar

where is the list of xp? as in who has how much?


----------



## jonesy

Abracadabra!


----------



## Scott DeWar

that sounds like a bunch of hocus pocus to me. anyway, 11 more to catch TC. we can do this!


----------



## Mark CMG

Alakazoom!


----------



## Scott DeWar

keep pluggin at it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

links to the old threads still not working.


----------



## Cleon

Scott DeWar said:


> links to the old threads still not working.




If you copy the URL of the non-functioning link into your browser's address bar, change the "forum/archive-threads/" to "forum/archive-threads/" and cut the .html off the end the resulting URL _usually_ works.

e.g.

Old link Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I - broken
New link Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I  - works!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Annoying I cannot see which posts I have already given xp to.

Or is there a setting I need to make?


----------



## Nikosandros

Dice4Hire said:


> Annoying I cannot see which posts I have already given xp to.
> 
> Or is there a setting I need to make?



I think that all XP comments are invisible at the moment.


----------



## Mark CMG

Oh, yes.  That's going to be a bit awkward for a while.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> links to the old threads still not working.






Cleon said:


> If you copy the URL of the non-functioning link into your browser's address bar, change the "forum/archive-threads/" to "forum/archive-threads/" and cut the .html off the end the resulting URL _usually_ works.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> Old link Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I - broken
> New link Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I  - works!




that still haven't gotten the old threads and may not get to these for a long time.


----------



## Scotley

um, maybe change to forum/showthread.php?


----------



## Cleon

Scotley said:


> um, maybe change to forum/showthread.php?




Oops, sorry about that.

I meant to type change the "forum/archive-threads/" to  "forum/showthread.php?" and cut the ".html" off the end as giving a URL that  _usually_ works, but copy & pasted the second bit wrongly.

e.g.

Old link Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I [http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/22566-q-gary-gygax-part-i.html] - broken
New link Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I [http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?22566-q-gary-gygax-part-i] - works!


----------



## Cleon

Nikosandros said:


> I think that all XP comments are invisible at the moment.




Yes, although I still have my XPs listed in my account info so presumably they'll come back in due course. It's not like it needs to be a high priority. I'm sure the Techs have more important things to sort out first.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> um, maybe change to forum/showthread.php?



will this work on other threads? I need to try this!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, just realized that the old links are gone.


----------



## darjr

I've got the links to threads in archive working. So the archived Gary threads should now work.


----------



## darjr

Cleon said:


> If you copy the URL of the non-functioning link into your browser's address bar, change the "forum/archive-threads/" to "forum/archive-threads/" and cut the .html off the end the resulting URL _usually_ works.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> Old link Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I - broken
> New link Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I  - works!




So now both should work.


----------



## Scott DeWar

darjr said:


> I've got the links to threads in archive working. So the archived Gary threads should now work.






darjr said:


> So now both should work.




**jumps and leaps with joy**


----------



## Cleon

darjr said:


> So now both should work.




Huzzah!


----------



## Scott DeWar

got another one to gary!


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Abracadabra!



 [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION], is the exp list still down ? this link sends me to the home page.


----------



## darjr

Scott DeWar said:


> @_*darjr*_, is the exp list still down ? this link sends me to the home page.



Yea, still down. You can xp people.


----------



## Scott DeWar

darjr said:


> Yea, still down. You can xp people.




i can do a fast scan now by clicking on the xp icon and scrolling down to where the xp window shows up. its nice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a whole bunch of them...
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
> " " Part III
> " " Part IV
> " " Part V
> " " Part VI
> " " Part VII
> " " Part VIII
> " " Part IX
> " " Part X
> " " Part XI
> " " Part XII
> " " Part XIII



note to self: q an a 1 page 9


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Ahh, my first 5 point silver sub gift to Gary!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dice4Hire said:


> Ahh, my first 5 point silver sub gift to Gary!!




nice!


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]:

if the xp system is still broke, would that explain why i get this page:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/content.php

when i click the link in post 1159?


----------



## darjr

yea.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh well. not a high priority in the great scheme of things.


----------



## Mark CMG

At least the green dots means the totals are still on record so giving to Gary can soldier on.

<----------------


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mark CMG said:


> At least the green dots means the totals are still on record so giving to Gary can soldier on.
> 
> <----------------




hrm, that is a plus


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Though we still are unable to see where we relate to each other...

(_Sure is windy up here at the top, though... _ )


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Though we still are unable to see where we relate to each other...
> 
> (_Sure is windy up here at the top, though... _ )





Worried you lost the lead?


----------



## Mark CMG

We can watch Gary's total here - 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?796-Col_Pladoh

10 behind TarionzCousin - 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?31304-TarionzCousin


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, the round about way! that is great!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> Worried you lost the lead?




Nope, not in the least. 

Except possibly for weem, I fear no other poster's total.  I am the Crothian of XP.  But weem?

All weem has to do is drop another one of his awesome graphics and he'll get 50xp for it in a day...then everyone will go looking for his other stuff and XP _that_ stuff.

In a sense, I'm just keeping his throne warm.


----------



## Scott DeWar

well, another day another 10 people xped.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Ditto!


----------



## Scott DeWar

we are all still plugging away!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

note to self: last point to E.G.G.: q&a I, post: 53
last 'spam xp': q&a I, post: 675


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!

(8 points back!  )


----------



## Scott DeWar

Advanced by two! so close!!! No hack is gonna get us down!!


----------



## Mark CMG

. . . can't . . . xp . . . yet . . .

. . . must . . . spread . . . around . . .

Gary Up!


----------



## Mark CMG

Quoth the poster, "Gary Up!"


----------



## Dice4Hire

5 for Gary just now!!!!

I am hoping we get the functionality to see the xp list again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I never am able to give to him, yet I was sure It was time. Guess i need to keep at it. will be afk for a few days while I move to Nashville, Tenn. It is the next phase of recovery!


----------



## Mark CMG

Still finding ways to Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

on hold until I get a bit more settled in my new home.


----------



## Lwaxy

We'll sure get all the functionality back, will just take a bit.


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!  


The choice of an old generation . . .


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary's total is within five - 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?796-Col_Pladoh

- behind TarionzCousin - 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?31304-TarionzCousin

So, Gary Up! 

Thanks to Relique du Madde for these links -

Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
" " Part III
" " Part IV
" " Part V
" " Part VI
" " Part VII
" " Part VIII
" " Part IX
" " Part X
" " Part XI
" " Part XII
" " Part XIII


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Get on with it, lads!


----------



## Mark CMG

24 hour rule is preventing me from doing anything more today.  Others, Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry guys, lots of rl stuff going on still.


----------



## Lwaxy

Same. Unfortunately may last a while.


----------



## Scott DeWar

finally got to do one! Gary up!


----------



## Mark CMG

Just two points behind.  Gary Up!


----------



## Gryph

Gary Con V is next week. Lets see if we can get Gary over the top by then.

Gary Up!


----------



## Relique du Madde

There's an Ingress event happening there (I posted about it in off topic land).   I wish I was able to go for both reasons..



-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Relique du Madde

A quick question.  Did Gary ever have a blog?  I'm asking because I'm calling BS on someone over on G+ who is trying to insert himself into Ingress's lore after remembering that Gary Con was in honor of Gary Gygax (the guy said he was 'mentioned in Gary's blog just prior to his death).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Gary and Tarzon are tied!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

I don't know of any Gary blog... I'd be very surprised if he kept one, it doesn't strike me as his style. I think he did write articles from time to time.


----------



## Dice4Hire

When oh when will the xp list be resurrected?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*le  siiiiigh*


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary's is currently two ahead - 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?796-Col_Pladoh

- of TarionzCousin - 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?31304-TarionzCousin

So, Gary Up! 

Thanks to Relique du Madde for these links -

Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
" " Part III
" " Part IV
" " Part V
" " Part VI
" " Part VII
" " Part VIII
" " Part IX
" " Part X
" " Part XI
" " Part XII
" " Part XIII

Stay strong and Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

i am maxed for the day
last post xp to 387 thread 1


----------



## Lwaxy

I really want the list back, too!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lwaxy said:


> I really want the list back, too!




that would be so great!


----------



## Scott DeWar

maxed out for the night.
last post to give rp: 551
thread I, page 19


----------



## Roland55

Dice4Hire said:


> When oh when will the xp list be resurrected?




I need that to happen.  I'm getting pretty shaky here.

I need my addictions.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have found that if you click once on a green star you can place your curser over each green star for one of three things to show:

1. you have already posted there,

2. you need to post else where before giving xp to that person again, 

or 

3. it gives you the window to xp.

you will need to re click a green star if you have changed pages or given xp.


----------



## Mark CMG

Mark CMG said:


> Gary's is currently two ahead -
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?796-Col_Pladoh
> 
> - of TarionzCousin -
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?31304-TarionzCousin






Now ahead by three, so Gary Up! 

Also, you can go to the members list and sort by the third column, XP, to get the standings if not the total, which you can get by going to the profiles of the individuals -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/member...&order=DESC&order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=100

119 XP to catch Umbran.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow, I am number 19 on the list!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Another one for the Colonel and I am 26 on the list, so I have fallen one rank in the last few months!!!


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

too many game threads!

Gary up! post 53 thread 1!

last xp given page 23 post 681


----------



## Gryph

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a whole bunch of them...
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
> " " Part III
> " " Part IV
> " " Part V
> " " Part VI
> " " Part VII
> " " Part VIII
> " " Part IX
> " " Part X
> " " Part XI
> " " Part XII
> " " Part XIII





Re-Quoting the thread lists to make it easier to Gary Up


----------



## Mark CMG

Gryph said:


> Re-Quoting the thread lists to make it easier to Gary Up





I don't always give XP but when I do, I Gary Up!  Stay posty, my friends.


----------



## Gulla

Testing my new Gold Power, this hopefully added some XP.


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More for Pladoh!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Isabel4mith has been reported as spam on rye


----------



## Mark CMG

Thanks, again, to Relique du Madde for these links.  Just bringing them forward to keep them easy to find.

Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
" " Part III
" " Part IV
" " Part V
" " Part VI
" " Part VII
" " Part VIII
" " Part IX
" " Part X
" " Part XI
" " Part XII
" " Part XIII

Gary Up!


----------



## Nellisir

Up, up, and away!


----------



## Mark CMG

Just a few months until Gary Gygax Day (July 27th), so Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

how do we observe the list, again


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> how do we observe the list, again




Both of these are very good to know for us faithful. 




Mark CMG said:


> Also, you can go to the members list and sort by the third column, XP, to get the standings if not the total, which you can get by going to the profiles of the individuals -
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/member...&order=DESC&order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=100
> 
> 119 XP to catch Umbran.






Scott DeWar said:


> I have found that if you click once on a green star you can place your curser over each green star for one of three things to show:
> 
> 1. you have already posted there,
> 
> 2. you need to post else where before giving xp to that person again,
> 
> or
> 
> 3. it gives you the window to xp.
> 
> you will need to re click a green star if you have changed pages or given xp.


----------



## Scott DeWar

umbran:1902
EGG: 1793

diff 109


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> umbran:1902
> EGG: 1793
> 
> diff 109





Just had the chance to Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

too many game threads!

Gary up! post 54 thread 1!

last xp given page 14 post 391

going through the thread again


----------



## Scott DeWar

_*Gary up!*_

next gary xp post to give is 55 of thread I

start with post  # 43  of thread II


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

next gary xp post to give is 55 of thread I

start with post  # 61  of thread II


----------



## Scott DeWar

diff between Umbran and EGG is 127. The Father has slipped behind.


----------



## Mark CMG

Here's a quick link to the Q&A Gary threads -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=From+TSR+to+WotC:+A+History+of+D+and+D

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

watching the video!


----------



## Erekose

+1XP for Gary!

Been away for a while but happy to play my part


----------



## Dice4Hire

Trying to get ready to do the colonel again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

slow at getting to it, but at least we prevail!!


----------



## Mark CMG

Erekose said:


> +1XP for Gary!





Indeed!  And another from me for the Colonel.  Gary Up!


----------



## jonesy

Please don't give me any Gary Up points.

We have new people coming to the boards at a steady pace. Go give them some "Welcome to EN World!" points once it's been established that they are people and not bots. It seems like all the people who are already flooded with exp are getting more from this project. It's skewing the exp distribution, which (I hope) wasn't the intention of anyone here.

And on that note, is it really that hard to find posts that merit exp? Read the boards. Read one of the big threads and hand out exp to people you agree with. You should be seeing those all the time (It's not like we have a dearth of opposing opinions here, which I think actually is the thing that makes EN World so good. People with different opinions make a good messageboard).


----------



## Scott DeWar

I recommend saying hello to the newbs at the spam control thread!


----------



## Mark CMG

Search by "Long Time Lurker." 


Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
" " Part III
" " Part IV
" " Part V
" " Part VI
" " Part VII
" " Part VIII
" " Part IX
" " Part X
" " Part XI
" " Part XII
" " Part XIII

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

gary up!


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary = 1803

Umbran = 1937

Gary Up!


----------



## Mark CMG

Just ten days until Gary Gygax Day!

https://www.facebook.com/GaryGygaxDay


----------



## RangerWickett

And what are we supposed to do on GGD?


----------



## Scott DeWar

CELABRATE THE LIFE OF THE FAThER OF THE GAME! of course.


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> CELABRATE THE LIFE OF THE FAThER OF THE GAME! of course.





You fell for that?  Really?  After all we know about his skewed sense of humor.  For shame!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*blush* sorry, coffee deprivation


----------



## Mark CMG

TarionzCousin = 1782

Gary = 1806

Umbran = 1952

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

its been a while, but  . . . . . . Gary Up!

It looks like its been a while since the last gary point by Mark cmg.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bumped...and _you know why._


----------



## Scott DeWar

Been rather busy . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

Another point for Gary!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Wow it has been a while.


----------



## Erekose

Still need to spread out more point before I can give some to Gary!?!

At least it's back on my radar


----------



## Scott DeWar

yup, lots slower since we vowed to xp others within the community. I follow several game threads and use the xp comment to make ooc comments in a game I am not in.


----------



## Lwaxy

I don't think people look at XP much anymore with the XP comments removed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sad days indeed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just wanna have fun!


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*RALLY THE FORCES ! ! !*

once more unto the breech dear friends, once more unto the breach! !


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am re establishing the KING by hitting the new xp button for Gary.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Holy carp! !  I have the Gary at 7th place!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Good news: we can XP Gary faster.

Bad news: there's that pesky 60-second click timer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh. 60 second wait. Oh my. **SIGH**


----------



## Scott DeWar

E.Gary Gygax is in first place for xp received!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey Mark CMG, I see you are adding too!


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey Mark CMG, I see you are adding too!





Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gary up time one hundred and something!


----------



## Scotley

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

And now we have Scottley joing the ranks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have finished thread 1. I will wait for a bit before commencing on thread 2.


----------



## Morrus

Hmmm. Guys, this is completely spamming the recent awards feed.  I'm going to have to increase it from one minute to significantly more.  When the new system was installed, it didn't occur to me that the Gygax XP awards would increase to match.


----------



## Scott DeWar

**gulp** sorry sir. I was afraid of this.


----------



## Mark CMG

Hmm.  Hadn't considered this.  We'll have to curtail our Gary Upping a bit.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have sat back regardless.


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> I have sat back regardless.





That is my intention as well, which is what I meant.  I was enjoying reading through the old threads and I'll have back at it down the line.  When I do, I will Gary Up as I feel necessary.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That sounds like the best plan


----------



## Scott DeWar

and now because of me, we have a 300 second wait to post again another xp.


----------



## Mark CMG

Compiled originally by "Long Time Lurker." 


Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
" " Part III
" " Part IV
" " Part V
" " Part VI
" " Part VII
" " Part VIII
" " Part IX
" " Part X
" " Part XI
" " Part XII
" " Part XIII

Gary Up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Uh, MarkCMG? We may be causing some unrest amongst the natives here.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...clicking-another-button&p=6450803#post6450803


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> Uh, MarkCMG? We may be causing some unrest amongst the natives here.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...clicking-another-button&p=6450803#post6450803





Seems like a rather limited tongue-in-cheek outcry focused mainly on you for the moment.  You've kinda been asking for it.  Throw me the idol and I will throw you the whip.


----------



## Scott DeWar

No! throw me the whip first! {Oh, and happy thanksgiving!}

are those tarantulas on your back?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Scott DeWar said:


> and now because of me, we have a 300 second wait to post again another xp.



I wondered if you were to blame for this.

But on a positive note, Gary Gygax is the leading XP receiver now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

TarionzCousin said:


> I wondered if you were to blame for this.
> 
> But on a positive note, Gary Gygax is the leading XP receiver now.




Thsnk you, thank you every one.


----------



## Scott DeWar

its been a while, so it time for some GARY TIME!


----------



## Scott DeWar

letting EGG rest at 778 xp and 86 laughs for the night.


----------



## Scott DeWar

@_*Mark*_CMG, It appears I am crossing paths with you in thread 4

oops, I meantt to do this one: [MENTION=10479]Mark CMG[/MENTION]


----------



## Scott DeWar

EGG is currently at 909 xp and 104 laughs


----------



## Scott DeWar

941 and 106 for xp and laaughs


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gary is at 1029 xp and 118 laughs


----------



## RobShanti

Scott DeWar said:


> Gary is at 1029 xp and 118 laughs




I don't really know where to find this information, but Gary is at least 1 XP higher than when Scott DeWar reported.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Look to the far left and under the EnWorld logo. there are three rows off buttons. the middle one starts with Forum Home. then got the right and thrid from the right and you will see xp statistics. klik that one.


----------



## Cleon

Scott DeWar said:


> Look to the far left and under the EnWorld logo. there are three rows off buttons. the middle one starts with Forum Home. then got the right and thrid from the right and you will see xp statistics. klik that one.




It's been far too long since I last offered XP tribute to the Great EGG.

...there it goes, he's up to 1099 now.


----------



## Scotley

Got a chance to add a dozen or so today.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cleon said:


> It's been far too long since I last offered XP tribute to the Great EGG.
> 
> ...there it goes, he's up to 1099 now.




you do know you can give an xp every 5 minutes, don't you?


----------



## Cleon

Scott DeWar said:


> you do know you can give an xp every 5 minutes, don't you?




Yes I do know.

It's just I spend most of my time on Enworld in General Monster Talk converting monsters from one long-obsolete form of D&D into another long-obsolete form of D&D. I very seldom poke around the other forums to see what's going on, and post outside Homebrews & Conversions even more rarely.

Anyhow, since I'm here now it'd be churlish of me not to offer the Great EGG another XP tribute.

...Hmm, a couple of the links in the first post of this thread appear to be broken. The "Gary on Comp Copies" and "Mule Love" just lead to the forum index.

Damn it, I've been making a mess of this. I keep on undoing the XP or adding XP for the wrong post. I need another cup of coffee...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Coffee is always helpful.


----------



## Mark CMG

Gary Up! 

(Compiled originally by "Long Time Lurker."  )


Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
" " Part III
" " Part IV
" " Part V
" " Part VI
" " Part VII
" " Part VIII
" " Part IX
" " Part X
" " Part XI
" " Part XII
" " Part XIII


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am on thread 7 page 6


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> I am on thread 7 page 6





I've jumped around a bit


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have been systematic, as I am sure you can tell.


----------



## Scott DeWar

E. Gary Gygax is now at 1437 xp, 156 laughs. Not quite epic level, but getting there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and now working on q and a thread 9


----------



## Scott DeWar

Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
" " Part III
" " Part IV
" " Part V
" " Part VI
" " Part VII
" " Part VIII
" " Part IX
" " Part X
" " Part XI
" " Part XII
" " Part XIII[/QUOTE]

I have one more thread to add:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ional-Expo%97Great-Fun!&p=2530184#post2530184


----------



## Scott DeWar

I discovered an xp hack

I have 2 pages open. one at page 35 the other 75 of thread 9. I can hit the xp on one page then suddenly got to the next tab and hit the sp there. viola! two xp

Edit: Addm.

If you have several tabs open you can xp each every 5 minutes!! How cool is that?!?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am sad now. I found the last page of the last Q&A of Gary with goodby wishes, then found in a search result the good by threads. I think I will go in a corner and weep.


----------



## D'karr

Scott DeWar said:


> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
> " " Part III
> " " Part IV
> " " Part V
> " " Part VI
> " " Part VII
> " " Part VIII
> " " Part IX
> " " Part X
> " " Part XI
> " " Part XII
> " " Part XIII
> 
> I have one more thread to add:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ional-Expo%97Great-Fun!&p=2530184#post2530184




Of these links only the first and last are working.  Everything else if coming up as invalid thread.


----------



## D'karr

Nevermind.  I see what they did.  They consolidated all threads into the first link 880 pages, 8791 posts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow, one very long thread! have fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar

kudos to RangerWickett for this find of grand treasure:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...rdark-II-in-Lake-Geneva&p=3992637#post3992637


----------



## Erekose

Finally managed to give Gary some more XP


----------



## Mark CMG

The quest continues . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

I m out of posts to xp.


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> I m out of posts to xp.





Now rest and know you have done all you can . . .


----------



## TarionzCousin

Scott DeWar said:


> I m out of posts to xp.



Ha!


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I m out of posts to xp.




You can still extoll the rest of us to greater effort.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> You can still extoll the rest of us to greater effort.




you mean like:

*KEEP ON KEEPING ON!*​


----------



## Scott DeWar

TarionzCousin said:


> Ha!



You mock me sir!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part I
> Q and A with Gary Gygax Part II
> " " Part III
> " " Part IV
> " " Part V
> " " Part VI
> " " Part VII
> " " Part VIII
> " " Part IX
> " " Part X
> " " Part XI
> " " Part XII
> " " Part XIII




I have one more thread to add:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ional-Expo%97Great-Fun!&p=2530184#post2530184[/QUOTE]

apparently Some of you guys found some more links! here is one:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...oes-OAD-amp-D-stand-for&p=1335907#post1335907

huh, and I participated in thread necro on that thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I see MarkCMG has been busy Saturday and Sunday. How about the rest of you guys!!

A few short of 4000, epic at 5000!!!! Mythic at 10,000! We can do this!!


----------



## Mark CMG

4K and rising . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

Go
Go
GO
GO
GO
GO!!!


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> I m out of posts to xp.




 Or are you . . ?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...y-Gygax/page59&p=835999&viewfull=1#post835999


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ahem, and done!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I see my minions are working hard at taking over the en world for the father is still working well, even accelerating! Our plans are moving quite well!!!


----------



## D'karr

Continuing operation GARY UP!


----------



## D'karr

Scott DeWar said:


> Ahem, and done!




Are you really?  

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ygax/page174&p=1272688&viewfull=1#post1272688


LOL


----------



## Scott DeWar

What do you mean? I see my name there!


----------



## Mark CMG

We're wall-to-wall and tree top tall!


----------



## Scott DeWar

10-4 good buddy, we got ourselves a convoy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just peaked at EGG's xp. so far 49 xp today! wow!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Man, you guys have been bizzzzzzzzzy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

EEG is now over 4400 xp!


----------



## Maffo

Only 1 of the links is still alive but i will gladly chip in getting Gygax to even higher levels.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Maffo said:


> Only 1 of the links is still alive but i will gladly chip in getting Gygax to even higher levels.




Donka, Herr Maffo.


----------



## Mark CMG

4500+ and counting . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

And I saw you had 80+ xp given to dad!


----------



## Scott DeWar

4600 and counting!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Scott DeWar said:


> 4600 and counting!



You, sir, are obsessed. 

... and doing a valuable service for the community.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Glad to be of service!!


----------



## DM Howard

Slapped some more XP onto the pile!  Go Gary, go!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Very much obliged good sir!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I must give Kudos to [MENTION=73653]Nomessiah[/MENTION] for finding some threads to xp Gary on!


----------



## Audrik

You noticed that, eh? Yeah. I was surprised to find so many that had no XP at all. I just looked up his profile and checked out the list of his posts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that works! Still giving xp on one of the threads


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just to let you guys know, according to the hottest threads list, Q&A with gary is number 1 on the xp at 4635! ! go team OPLG!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

4800 and a bit, but we have stalled


----------



## Scott DeWar

found another untouched thread!
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?92618-MILWAUKEE-GAMEFEST-9-11-July-2004

and another:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?171528-Real-Thieves-Loose-at-GenCon

a quickie:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?133948-Covnebtion-Listing-Website

more!
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?140251-Release-of-the-Hall-of-Many-Panes
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?152653-When-you-are-DMing-your-setting
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?146001-The-Canadian-National-Expo%97Great-Fun!
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?174210-Lejendary-Adventure-Game-Ezine-Premiers
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?214229-A-Great-New-Fantasy-Card-Game
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?209830-Looking-for-LA-game-module-designer(s)

This is bad news here, as he says he had shingles not too long before his passing
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?174210-Lejendary-Adventure-Game-Ezine-Premiers

these are pretty short

Some have been posted already

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?216483-Con-Report-Winterdark-II-in-Lake-Geneva

and the list still grows


----------



## Scott DeWar

Here is a big list

http://www.enworld.org/forum/search.php?searchid=7735311


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey guys, This may interest yo all:



Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], It is 2230 here so I do not expect to see an answer until tomorrow, but, do my eyes deceive me? Or are the titles for xp still advancing? I see E.Gary Gygax at level 28. I am grandad of assassins. It does seem o be so.






Morrus said:


> I don't follow the question? Sorry!






delericho said:


> Yep, they're still advancing. Albeit slowly for those of us at sufficiently high level!
> 
> (I too was a Grandfather of Assassins when the new XP system came in, but have advanced a level since then. That single combat required to become Grand Druid was brutal!)






Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], Delericho has answered the question precisely. The title that is referred to is the title under where it says "the guvnor" for you, listed as greater elemental lv 23.
> 
> [MENTION=22424]delericho[/MENTION], thanks for the heads up on the battle. I am probably near to the point of the battle.






Morrus said:


> They go up way beyond 30.




Gary is at 28, lets keep going!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gary is over 5000!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

lots of threads to read. thank you for having this archive.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, the whole thread here - it is about power leveling Gary Gyax, right? He has that level thing above his avi of a level 28 drizzit type thing. What is a level 29? and how much further is needed to go? I can't give any more!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

And I have far to far to go.


because I have promises to keep.

 and miles to go before I sleep.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Telefon! sleeper agent!!!!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

I was not sure if there were any Charles Bronson fans here or not.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Gary will be at 6000 xp in 276 more xp. Then we shall see if he gains a new level!


----------



## Scott DeWar

as of right now he is at 6002 xp, but dang it! he is still level 28!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

I did it! level 29 is draco lich! You were too hasty in your postin Scott!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

And now, with Gary at level 30 he is an Ancient Red Dragon with 7751 xp.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will post this information at the level title thread.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Well, it is official, I have posted all of the Gary threads in the major Gary thread.


----------



## Wik

Holy crap.  Did you guys just get Gary to max level?  Kudos is needed - well done.  Never woulda thought this thread would last so long.  I'm impressed you guys kept at it like that.  

Here, have some XP.  Y'all deserved it.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

There's a level cap? Gary should be beyond level caps.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wik said:


> Holy crap.  Did you guys just get Gary to max level?  Kudos is needed - well done.  Never woulda thought this thread would last so long.  I'm impressed you guys kept at it like that.
> 
> Here, have some XP.  Y'all deserved it.



Well Ancient red dragon is the highest knowen, but that does NOT mean that  is the level cap. We need to keep going at this.

We meaning those who still can xp him. There are some tricks I learned, but my guess is that pendrake should have found a better hack. He did the major thread even faster then I.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, and thanks for the xp!


----------



## Morrus

Not even close to max XP.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you need a few xp, so there you go, Guv'.


----------

